# CB's Pathfinder Beta -- Burnt Offerings



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 4, 2009)

Sandpoint
[imagel]http://paizo.com/image/content/RiseOfTheRunelords/Sandpoint_500.jpeg[/imagel]
1. Sandpoint Cathedral
2. Boneyard
3. The White Deer Tavern and Inn
4. The Way North (cartographer)
5. Kesk's Jewelry
6. Junker's Edge (junkyard)
7. Gorvi's Shack (dungsweeper)
8. Brodert Quink (sage)
9. Locksmith
10. Sandpoint Garrison and Jail
11. Sandpoint Town Hall
12. Savah's Armory
13. Risa's Place (tavern)
14. Rovanky Tannery
15. Red Dog Smithy
16. The Pillbug's Pantry (apothecary)
17. Tander's Bottled Solutions (alchemist)
18. Cracktooth's Tavern
19. House of Blue Stones (monastery)
20. Sandpoint Glassworks
21. Sandpoint Savories (bakery)
22. The Curious Goblin (bookshop)
23. Sandpoint Theater
24. Carpenter's Guild
25. Sandpoint Lumber Mill
26. General Store
27. Turandarok Academy (orphanage/school)
28. Madame Mvashti's House (seer)
29. Grocer's Hall (market)
30. Vernah's Fine Clothing
31. Wheen's Wagons
32. Scarnetti Mill (grain)
33. The Hagfish (tavern)
34. Valdemar Fishmarket
35. Sandpoint Market
36. Sandpoint Meat Market
37. The Rusty Dragon (tavern and inn)
38. Goblin Squash Stables
39. Two Knight Brewery
40. Sandpoint Mercantile League
41. Sandpoint Boutique (used goods)
42. Fatman's Feedbag (tavern)
43. The Pixie's Kitten (brothel)
44. The Feathered Serpent (reliquary)
45. Hannah's (herbalist)
46. Sandpoint Shipyard
47. Valdemar Manor
48. Scarnetti Manor
49. Kaijitsu Manor
50. Deverin Manor


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 4, 2009)

*Third Sunday of the month of Rova, 10 a.m. *

In the bucolic town of Sandpoint along the western Varisian coast, folk have been up for hours busily preparing for the first day of autumn and the annual Swallowtail Festival. Along with the town's annual festivities intended to honor the region's bountiful harvests gifted by Erastil, today marks a date long looked to by the Sandpoint locals. The New Sandpoint Cathedral, five years in the making, will be consecrated at sunset by the hand of Sandpoint's own Father Abstalar Zantus. Necessitated some five years distant by an unfortunate and grisly series of events which the locals discretely refer to as the "late unpleasantness," the new cathedral is a marvel of superior craftsmanship, its solid construction the hallmark of Sandpoint's well-regarded if somewhat infamous Mercantile League.

The square abutting the cathedral is a beehive of activity. Several merchants have set up tents to vend food, clothes, local crafts, souvenirs, and drink. Others folk have arrived early, hoping to gain positions near the podiums in front of the church and the tables set up beyond. Wooden buffets laden with all manner of delectable foodstuffs both savory and sweet flank a stodgy podium at the bottom of the cathdral's stone steps. The picnic set, members of the church's congregation are joined by Sandpoint's craftsmen, artisans, shopkeepers, general citizenry, and ne'er-do-wells alike in the square. With the Swallowtail Festival set to begin promptly as scheduled, the turnout for the festival's opening speeches looks to be respectable. The throng crowding the square before the church thickens as the last of the servers loading the buffet bustles to and fro and several merchants loudly hawk goods up and down Church Street. 

Walding Spaulder, Sandpoint's unofficial town crier, pushes his way to the forefront of the throng. "Make way, make way! Make way for the Honorable Mayor Deverin!" The last of the servers hustle away from the buffet tables as the crowd parts to the right to admit an attractive human woman in her late 20s, her dark hair cropped short in a pragmatic yet becoming style. Wincing at Walding's boisterous introduction, Mayor Deverin nevertheless nods her thanks at the crier, who unctuously smiles at the compliment ere fading back into the crowd. "Thank you, Walding. Good morning, everyone." 

The mayor fixes the crowd with a friendly attitude. Her excitement obvious, Mayer Deverin draws a breath and expands her voice so that all gathered may hear. "I see everyone's arrived. Even Larz Rovanky has left off tanning hides to be here. I'm sure his workers are glad it's not their hides getting tanned, at least not today." The Mayor's jest does not go unnoticed; when the chuckles die down and Larz stops glowering, Mayor Deverin continues. "It's wonderful to see so many of you here to join us on this proud day. I'd like to extend my welcome to the many new faces I see in the crowd. As Mayor, I invite you on behalf of our citizenry and the Sandpoint Mercantile League to be welcome within our walls. I hope you shall find the food to your liking, the hosts gracious, and your beds inviting! Sandpoint has much to offer, and 'tis our hope that guests be extended the salt and bread of friendship. Spend some time in Sandpoint and you'll grow to love it like we do. And even if you don't stay long, spend your money while you’re here!" At the mayor's words, several of the merchants vigorously applaud and the crowd itself laughs. Letting the throng settle before continuing further, Mayor Deverin says, "And to all of the old and new faces I see, thank you for your many long hours of planning and preparation, that this year's Swallowtail Festival might meet with success. It is a joy to see you attend our event, and you have my personal gratitude for your gracious help in keeping Sandpoint strong. Thank you especially for all the time, sweat equity, and love you've put into building this fine cathedral that so proudly stand behind me on this fine day. After the late unpleasantness, Sandpoint wasn't complete without her church. We've always had heart. The true heart of Sandpoint is you, her people. But now we have an expression of that heart, and we built it ourselves!"

The crowd roars its appreciation of the Mayor's opening remarks, making any further comments rendered by Her Honorship inaudible for a long minute. At the last, Mayor Deverin shouts over the applause and cheers, "Thank you, thank you all. And without further ado, let me introduce the next speaker, our own sheriff, Belor Hemlock!" Stepping to the left, the Mayor yields the podium to a dark-skinned bulky man, clearly of Shoanti descent, who wears mail and sports a sharply-honed longsword strapped to his back, largely as symbol of office. Still, the blade gleams with intent in the strong autumn morning and the dour-voiced Sheriff nods to the Mayor and strides to the podium. 

With eyes that sweep the throng, searching for and marking the location of potential troublemakers, Sheriff Hemlock grips the wooden podium and makes brief remarks to the crowd. "Thank you Mayor. Even in the heat of celebration, let us not forget the sad events that brought us to this day. And also let us not forget the souls that were lost five years ago at the hands of Chopper. I would like you to all join me in a moment of silence to remember the lives that were lost in the fire that claimed our previous chapel." The crowd silences itself and joins the Sheriff in a mass lowering of heads. The proud and joyful remarks of the Mayor are forgotten and even after Sheriff Hemlock raises his head to continue, the silence proves nearly defeaning. Beginning awkwardly, the Sheriff frowns but continues in his grim voice. "In remembering, let us also not allow these events to repeat themselves. I am of the understanding that a bonfire is planned for tonight. I urge you all to observe caution during this event." At a glance and a nudge from Mayor Deverin, the Sheriff clears his throat and smiles, clearly making an uncomfortable attempt at levity. "Enjoy yourselves. Let me introduce the next speaker; give your attention to Cyrdak Drokkus, proprieter of the local theater."

Nodding to the crowd, Sheriff Hemlock walks back to his seat at a nearby table, passing the next speaker, a slim human man already on his way up to the center stage. The theater proprietor proves quite a contrast to the Sheriff. Brightly dressed, sporting a well-groomed and neatly clipped goatee and effeminate mannerisms, Cyrdak Drokkus is effusive in his praise for the day. "Well, thank you Sheriff for that uplifting oratory! I know this town has been through some hard times, but look at what we've accomplished," Cyrdak motions to the cathedral. "And I'm telling you, they spared no expense on this place. Father Zantus's chamber pot? Solid gold! I kid you not, our generous nobles put a pretty copper into the construction of the sanctuary. I've heard it spoken 'round town that all of the Gods got together and scrounged up four gold pieces to help get this thing built! But don't take it from me, the goodly Father over there is the one with the direct line, he's the one you want to hear from! But before I let him get things going, I'd like to take this opportunity to extend my personal invitation to each and every one of you to attend the Varisian premier of Sandpoint Theater's "The Harpy's Curse," starring the world-famous Magnimarian diva Allishanda as Avisera the Harpy Queen! Say it with me, folks--_*fab-u-lous! *_And now join me in a bit of applause for his holiness himself, Father Zantus!"

The crowd cheers as Cyrdak motions Zantus to the podium. The priest, while young, looks firmly confident of his position within both town and church, if somewhat noticeably abashed at the reception set up for him. Wearing the traditional ceremonial robes of a priest of Desna and a shiny silver holy symbol about his neck, Father Zantus smiles genially and calms the crowd by raising two open palms to the heavens. "Ahem, thank you. Thank you, Cyrdak. And thank all of you for coming to join us on this most holy day. Today is a day of new beginnings, so without boring you with a long speech, I declare the Swallowtail Festival officially underway!" As the crowd cheers its approval, Father Zantus nods and gestures for all who are gathered to enjoy the buffet picnic spread before them.

Themselves seated at tables or standing at their leisure, Taran, Talasia, Elyra, Grokk, Tac, and Sivan are present in the church square for the morning's opening ceremonies. A pair of fishwives grouse to one another as they mill past the left flank of the series of buffet tables. "...an' can ye believe it, Trudie? Where she found the coin, I do no hazard a guess, but it's ter be free vittles agin this yahr. I'm a tha thinking that me and my Frances might do well ter take up at the Rusty Dragon and juss fer once git us a taste o' ole Ameiko's savories..."


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Ever since Elyra had come to Sandpoint, Tac found himself unable to focus on what first to show her, the end result of which had been a lot of doubling back and around town in an effort to give a tour.

But now it was time for the cathedral's dedication, and whatever else might be of interest in town, Tac only had eyes for the building he'd spent so long working on.

"There, see that buttress? I designed that! Well, all right, I didn't design it so much as I drafted it from the chief engineer's specifications. But still! I put it on paper, and then they built it--I helped with that, too, you know! Mortar's a bear to clean out of a tunic, but there's really nothing like putting your hands to work and making sure it's all just right. And then all of a sudden these chicken scratches and figures on paper are there! Holding up a whole wall!"

The young man's grin threatened to eat up his entire face, and it wasn't quite clear if he was actually breathing, as quickly as he spoke. Eventually, of course, he turned to see his cousin, and blushed.

"I'm babbling, aren't I? I'm sorry. It's just ... well, you know, the cathedral's been the only thing I've paid any attention to for so long. What do you think?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 4, 2009)

jkason said:


> The young man's grin threatened to eat up his entire face, and it wasn't quite clear if he was actually breathing, as quickly as he spoke. Eventually, of course, he turned to see his cousin, and blushed.
> 
> "I'm babbling, aren't I? I'm sorry. It's just ... well, you know, the cathedral's been the only thing I've paid any attention to for so long. What do you think?"




Elyra gave a little smile, trying to organize her thoughts.  It was incredible to see her little cousin involved in this.  In her travels she had always marveled at the ancient ruins and monuments of Varisia.  They seemed to her like graffiti written on the landscape by ancient civilizations that refused to be forgotten, denying time the pleasure of erasing them by defiantly piling stone upon stone.  This cathedral was a piece of that from her own generation, and her cousin's hands and mind had played a part in it.  It was something grander than Elyra would ever do.

But, as always, she could not find words for the spirit.  "It is very grand," she said awkwardly, "It is good that you are part of it."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 4, 2009)

As wondrous a sight as it is, the tawny-colored rough collie's attention isn't on the gleaming new Cathedral. He'd been present when its corner stone was laid and had since then spent enough idle hours around the site to be intimately familiar with the structure's every nook and cranny. It isn't even the bustling crowd of merrymakers that holds his attention captive. He personally knows or at least recognizes most of the locals; the rest are merely visitors who would be leaving following the end of the festival. No, the focus of the dog's attention are the bustling buffet tables. They represent a precious though fleeting commodity that the famished canine intends to benefit from before it's too late. He's particularly interested in the grilled and spiced haddock fillets carried fresh from the Rusty Dragon's kitchen, and so hovers near that end of the table.

The collie considers how to best net himself a fair portion without resorting to simply snatching it up and running for cover. Growing concerned with how quickly the merrymakers are filling their plates with his fish, the collie scans the nearby crowd for a familiar or sympathetic face; someone with a tender heart who might feed a kindly dog. Once sated the collie could then turn its attention towards catching some interesting conversations and general merrymaking.

OOC: Perception and Diplomacy +4, taking 10; looking to get fed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 5, 2009)

[imager]http://2ndcycle.com/RotR/ROTR%20images/NPCs/Ameiko.jpg[/imager]Ameiko Kaijitsu, owner proprietor of the Rusty Dragon Inn and Tavern, spots the tawny collie hovering by the foodstuffs and, signaling with a low whistle, uses her private pet name to call the dog over.  _"Kell, over here, boy."_  Ignoring the protest of a butcher from the Hinterlands about to spear the fattended side of the haddock fillet that she sweeps from under the butcher's grasp onto a clean platter, Ameiko gently places the plate of steaming fish on the ground at the end of the buffet table.  _"Watch out, Kell, it's hot.  And I mean that both ways, temperature *and* spice."_  Ameiko's hand stretches out to pet the collie but retracts halfway then returns to her hip, which she crooks.  _"Wish you'd let me pat that fur of yours.  Or comb it.  Don't you want an owner, Kell?"_ 

With a sigh, Ameiko steps away from the platter of haddock and bows with a flourish to the collie, indicating that she will let him eat in peace.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 5, 2009)

Grokk stared at the cathedral, deeply admiring it, although he didn't show it on his stern face. _It is beautiful. These people deserve it. I have seen death and despair and what it can do. They seem to have moved past it, but I'm glad the Sheriff is vigilant. Evil always returns and someone must be prepared for it._

The half-orc listened to the human gushing about the building. "It is fine work you have done," he said with a brief nod. Grokk helped himself to some food, mostly meat. Not ready to sit down, he stood, slowly eating his food and surveying the scene, trying to get a feel for the town, the people, and the mood.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2009)

It was funny, Talashia thought, how one change could seem so huge when it was cast against a familiar backdrop. She had aged a good six years since leaving the town. Sandpoint on the other hand hadn't aged a bit. There was only one thing that stood out against her memory, and that was the Cathedral. It stood where the old one had been, had similar lines in some ways, though was in all ways more...polished looking. The stone's cuts straight and even, the surfaces flat and smoth; unweathered. It looked out of place to Talashia.

It looked _new_.

After the speeches, when most of the crowd split up between the tables of food, Talashia went instead to that huge stone intruder in her town and walked first to the right, then to the left, halfway around it and back. The shrubs were grown in...probably just replanted mature ones. The trees however were just saplings, and would be for years to come.

What had happened? What was this 'late unpleasantness' and who or what was 'Chopper?' 

These were the questions on her mind as she finally went to the end of one of the buffet tables to see what was left. Somewhere she was aware that none of this had anything to do with her 'real' reasons for being here, but the wizard's project wasn't going anywhere. It could wait for her to at least catch up with folk in her own home town.

As she pondered that, the sorceress eyed the fish...sparing a brief smile for the innkeeper feeding the dog on a plate. That was such a Sandpoint thing to do.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2009)

[imager]http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9784/collientg.jpg[/imager]

Success! The collie, Kell, starts to enthusiastically wag its long bushy tail in a dangerous sweeping arc when his friend Ameiko steps up to the table on his behalf. The tawny dog doesn't deign to answer the woman's question, but does lick her face in thanks  and bows its head reciprocally after shying away from her reaching hand. 

Savoring the taste of the spiced fish, the collie keeps one eye on its plate and the other on the bustling table; fearful that the rest of the food might disapear if it dawdles with its current piece. Kell catches sight of an unfamiliar young woman with strikingly white hair who seems to have some interest in him. Might she be gracious enough to supply him with his next piece? The collie furrows its brow as it looks up at her imploringly.

OOC: Puppy dog eyes™, Diplomacy +4.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



mfloyd3 said:


> But, as always, she could not find words for the spirit.  "It is very grand," she said awkwardly, "It is good that you are part of it."




Tac could tell Elyra was uncomfortable, but he was never good at telling why. It might have been the crowd, or being in a city when she preferred to be travelling, but as was his tendency, he assumed he'd imposed on her. When the half-orc nearby also spoke:



Merlin's Shadow said:


> "It is fine work you have done," he said with a brief nod.




Well, then Tac was sure of it. He looked back and forth between his cousin and the stranger.

"Oh, gods, I was bragging. I didn't mean ... I just ... "

The young man bit his lip a moment, then closed his eyes and breathed in to slow himself. 

"Thank you," he said to the half-orc. "But I really didn't do that much. I'm still just a journeyman. But I'm sure the guild appreciates every compliment they receive. I'm Tac, by the way. And this is my cousin, Elyra."

Here Tac's pride resurfaces. "She's an honest-to-goodness adventurer. She's been all over the place, fought off raiders and the like while I had my nose in books, right, El?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 5, 2009)

True to expectation, Ameiko Kaijitsu's buffet table, unmistakable by the Rusty Dragon placard hung at the table's head, is by far and away the most crowded table within the church's square. Ameiko's exotic hairstyle, chosen specially for the festival no doubt, hangs from the top of her head in two thick braids coiled neatly into place. The hair of both braids has been died for the day in alternating orange, white, and gold strands. The effect, while over-the-top, lends itself well to the popular tavern-owner's face, accenting her almond-shaped eyes and delicate ears. Despite Ameiko's jest, her smile is wide for all her guests, and her welcome tone invites conversation.

Ameiko Kaijitsu's buffet isn't the only table laden with delicacies.  Across the packed dirt courtyard in front of the glaringly new Cathedral rest a banquet of stalls, one of which boasts a long line of townsfolk waiting their turn for a two-penny pie stuffed with slivered eel.  Servers bearing trays of apple chutney and flagons of wine serve patrons seated at bench-style tables; everyone seems to eat well past their fill. Ameiko herself eyes a merchant selling _oranges_, of all things, then--forgetting Kell for the moment--quickly strides over to the orange table with an audible harumph and begins to barter with the Korvosan merchant.  _"Such a distance you've traveled, surely these are spoilt by now?  How much for this one with the bruise?"_  Ameiko points to a perfect golden-globed orange with nary a spot on it.  The Korvosan vendor feigns indignance and the two begin to heatedly barter.

A town of nearly all humans, and certainly not a place known to offer comfortable harbor to those through whose veins courses non-Chelaxian blood, Sandpoint--on this day, at least--revels in the festival spirit. Free of the care lines normally creasing brow and nose, the Sandpoint locals enjoy unfettered feasting and merriment. Sivan, Talashia, and Grokk find themselves the beneficiaries of several friendly nods from the fishwives bustling about the market, their baskets filled not with the day's vegetables but with frivolities: ribbon, cheap children trinkets, bits of Korvosian lace, or small lengths of cloth bought at the open-air market. 

Talashia recognizes Shayliss Vinder, the younger of a pair of daughters sired by Ven Vinder, Sandpoint's general store owner-proprietor. Like her older sister Katrine, Shayliss is the apple of her father's eye. Tall for her age and dark-haired like her Chelish-blooded mother Solsta, Shayliss has greatly changed in the years since Talashia last saw her atop her father's wagon while the shopkeep made his rounds through the Hinterlands buying bits of local farmers' harvest to be offered for sale in the general store. Though younger than Talashia by perhaps six or seven summers, Shayliss has filled out in the last years, becomingly so. The lass's dark hair falls free in heavy waves well past her slender shoulders. The cut of the girl's festival dress displays considerable decolletage, and the gold locket hanging low on her chest heightens the effect of her bosom. Shayliss smiles winsomly at Talashia. _"Haven't see you in a long time." _The girl eyes Sivan's ample chest and stammers. _"I-I-I haven't seen him before.  Oi!"_ Deep blue eyes flash up at Sivan.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2009)

Talashia gives the dog a knowing smirk as it gives her a wide-eyed canine stare.

"I just saw you wolf down that fish," she tells it teasingly. "You can't con me."

Even so, she glances at the table next to her and realizes...it's not HER food. Why not?

She's just selecting a juicy, dripping fatty cut of pork when Shayliss steps up and greets her. To Kell's frustration, she puts the meat back down onto the table and hastily wipes her hand.

"Hello!" Talashia greets with a smile as she desperately searches her memory for the girl's name. She seems familiar but...oh right! The shopkeep's daughter! For a moment she's taken aback by the girl's...development, which surpasses her slimmer frame's endowment despite their age difference. "Shayliss, yes, it's been quite a while! I almost didn't recognize you!" 

She almost blurted something about whether or not she'd gotten pregnant, but managed to hold the words back. She'd promised her folks she'd behave, and she wanted to prove that she'd changed.

Fortunately, Shayliss' apparently transitory attention span shifted to the man behind her, freeing Talashia from the drudgery of aimless conversation. "Seen who? Oh, him."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 5, 2009)

Thwarted! Undeterred by the the white haired woman's momentary lapse in attention, the wily dog picks up his cleaned off plate in his mouth and gently noses the platter of fish on the table rather than the pork dish that she'd erroneously targeted. Seeing that the merchant's youngest daughter's distraction is seemingly at end, the tawny collie attempts to draw Talashia's attention back to its plight with mournful whimpering.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 5, 2009)

jkason said:


> Here Tac's pride resurfaces. "She's an honest-to-goodness adventurer. She's been all over the place, fought off raiders and the like while I had my nose in books, right, El?"




Elyra smiles, embarrassed as she takes the half-orc's hand.  "Not really an adventurer," she assures him.  "I just like to travel."


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 6, 2009)

mfloyd3 said:


> Elyra smiles, embarrassed as she takes the half-orc's hand.  "Not really an adventurer," she assures him.  "I just like to travel."




Grokk squirms slightly, clearly uncomfortable, as the woman's hand grasps his. "Uhm...yes...uh, where have you been?" he asks awkwardly, pulling his hand away.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Merlin's Shadow said:


> Grokk squirms slightly, clearly uncomfortable, as the woman's hand grasps his. "Uhm...yes...uh, where have you been?" he asks awkwardly, pulling his hand away.





"Oh, here and there," said Elyra, a bit taken aback at the half-orc's response but trying not to let it show."This year I spent some time with a trade caravan up to the Nolands, trading for furs."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2009)

Talashia flicks her eyes to Shayliss, who has only eyes for Sivan. She glances furtively at Sivan, then on seeing herself momentarily unobserved, leans against the table in such a way as to knock the fish platter off onto the ground.

"Ahh! I'm so clumsy. How embarrassing," Talashia says quickly. "Oh well, there's plenty more where that came from, and there's no fear cleaning up after it all with the dog around."


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 7, 2009)

mfloyd3 said:


> "Oh, here and there," said Elyra, a bit taken aback at the half-orc's response but trying not to let it show."This year I spent some time with a trade caravan up to the Nolands, trading for furs."




"Mm," Grokk says, sensing the woman's discomfort, which only served to increase his own. _Why did this get so awkward. Time to change the subject._ "Uhm, quite a few people turned out for this event, eh?" he asked, not making eye-contact with either of the two humans. Continuing to munch on his food, he also scratched absently at his dark hair.


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Merlin's Shadow said:


> "Mm," Grokk says, sensing the woman's discomfort, which only served to increase his own. _Why did this get so awkward. Time to change the subject._ "Uhm, quite a few people turned out for this event, eh?" he asked, not making eye-contact with either of the two humans. Continuing to munch on his food, he also scratched absently at his dark hair.




Rather unfazed by the awkwardness, Tac looks at the throng. "Oh, absolutely. I don't think there was even half this many at the last Swallowtail! It's amazing, right? All these people here to see the cathedral ... which I am not bragging about, I'm just ... um."

Tac started questing about, trying to change the subject. "You know, I think this is where Talashia said she'd meet me after she got done visiting with her folks. Do either of you see her? White hair, so she should be easy to spot, I'd think...?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 8, 2009)

jkason said:


> Tac started questing about, trying to change the subject. "You know, I think this is where Talashia said she'd meet me after she got done visiting with her folks. Do either of you see her? White hair, so she should be easy to spot, I'd think...?"




Elyra looked around.  Her keen eyes picked out a stunningly beautiful white-haired woman standing beside a table of food, speaking to another young woman.  As the two were speaking, the white-haired woman knocked over  a plate of food.   "Is that her?" asked Elyra. 

OOC:  Elyra's got a high Perception, and Tal shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia flicks her eyes to Shayliss, who has only eyes for Sivan. She glances furtively at Sivan, then on seeing herself momentarily unobserved, leans against the table in such a way as to knock the fish platter off onto the ground.
> 
> "Ahh! I'm so clumsy. How embarrassing," Talashia says quickly. "Oh well, there's plenty more where that came from, and there's no fear cleaning up after it all with the dog around."



"Fair lady, where did you say are you from? You know each other?" Sivan asks Talashia, looking back to Shayliss


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2009)

The collie sets aside the plate he'd been holding when he sees the fish platter fall and spill onto the ground. Success! Kell wags his long tail vigorously as he offers the kindly white haired woman a thunderous bark in thanks. He'd have to keep an eye on her.

The tawny collie turns his attention back to his feast. He had no need to hurry now; any food that touched the ground was from then on the sole property of the nearest dog. It was a rule that all civilized folk respected. Settling in for a proper meal, Kell sets to work on the spiced haddock fillets; savoring every bite.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 8, 2009)

Kell observes a mother dressed a tad too crisply for the day shoo a curly haired toddler from a dropped piece of half-eaten curry-spiced salmon, also at Ameiko Kaijitsu's buffet--though two tables down.  Suddenly aware of a veritable cornucopia of dropped luncheon items, Kell detects the scent of lobster chowder wafting from the Hagfish's table, and a peppercorn venison from the offerings of the White Deer Inn.  Oddly, no other dogs or small vermin are in sight.  Usually, the festival square would be a mecca of leavings for any animal within a two-mile radius. 

The day flows forward, the sun warming the afternoon air with thick golden motes of light that soon enough resonate soupily at the day draws to a close. At the advent of evening, the day's stiff trade winds die down and the air becomes humid, hot with the perspiration of so many bodies in tight quarters. Just before sundown, Father Zantus returns to the wooden podium along with Mayor Deverin and Sheriff Hemlock for the official consecration of the new cathedral. A large covered wagon accompanied by a pair of robed acolytes is wheeled into the square. 

After a toast and a quick thanks to the crowd who is by now in the early stages of drink with Ameiko's early winterdrop mead, Father Abstalar Zantus -- the Cathedral's replacement for the dead Father Tobyn -- takes the podium and delicately clears his throat.  Even with nothing more than his appearance and quiet throat clearing at the podium, the crowd softens its jubilation in order to pay better attention to the lead priest.  No one is entirely silent, but many raised mugs lower in respect and the tone sombers a touch.  Father Zantus begins with thanks and a welcoming prayer, his arms raised to the heavens, before launching into a brief oratory that soon spellbinds the front of the crowd three or four tables deep.[sblock=Oratory] _"We gather today to honor tradition, to give thanks for a bountiful harvest, for friendship and fellowship, but also to offer dedication for this wondrous new work of artisanship that stands behind me and which shall for all the years stand in silent testament to grace, the mending of broken spirits and hearts.  How fitting, then, that we should all once again revel in a tale of old, a legend of Desna filled with the promise of hope and a life of love and dreams.

Now, aeons ago, ere even you were born, John Thomas,"_ Father Zantus gestures in jest to a bent old man at the gathering--surely one of the oldest men in town, judging by the creature's jagged row of bones jutting through a thin shirt of linen along the old man's stooped spine--before continuing, _"one of Desna’s avatars plummeted from the Heavens after a great battle with Lamashtu, Goddess of Monsters and Madness. The blind orphan Yrit nursed Desna's avatar back to health, and to thank the child, Desna transformed Yrit into an immortal butterfly. In this form, the child Yrit could forever fly in the day and night, seeing all the wonders of the world." _[/sblock]

Father Zantus pauses and softly gestures to the wagon.  At the priest's signal, the pair of acolytes grasp the loose canvas covering the wagon and shoulder the heavy material backward, releasing a cloud of swallowtail butterflies who immediately take to flight, filling the air with gossamer hues of blue, green, and black.   The members of the crowd in the square who hadn't yet stilled themselves to listen to Father Zantus's oratory do so now, and the air becomes filled with reverance as the "children of Desna" float and waft on a light breeze.  Eager for the Luck of Desna to come to them, small children (and even some grown men, hazy with mead), extend anticipatory arms skyward, hoping for a butterfly to light upon a finger.

Father Zantus opens his mouth to continue weaving the legend, but a sharp retort, like the crack of distant thunder, slices through the drowsy crowd as the sun's setting rays paint the western sky. A lone stray dog -- the only dog of the day, other than Kell -- that has crawled under a nearby wagon to sleep starts awake as a woman's scream slices through the air. A moment later, another scream rises, then another. Beyond them, a sudden surge of strange new voices rises--high-pitched, tittering shrieks that sound not quite human. The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing glee as the stray dog gives a pained yelp and then collapses with a gurgle, its throat cut open from ear to ear. As blood pools around the dog's head, the raucus sound of a strange song begins, chanted from shrill, scratchy voices.

[sblock=mfloyd3, Merlin's Shadow, jkason]
Elyra, Grokk, and Tac spot the shape racing by that killed the dog and recognize the beast as a goblin. The goblin now hides at the edge of the covered wagon--a single goblin, licking the blood from its dogslicer as it looks excitedly at the crowd, obviously seeking a new target. [/sblock] 

Elyra, Grokk, and Tac made their Perception check and get an action for the surprise round.

Sorry, no love for Taran (despite a circumstance bonus), Talashia, or Sivan on the Perception check.

*Initiative*:
Taran 19
Grokk 18
Tac 16
Talashia 12
Elyra 6
Sivan 3

_You are all within 30 feet of the covered wagon._

[sblock=Die rolls]In order to gain a measure of player trust and to verify that I'm correctly using the PF rules, I'm going to include die rolls for the first few sequences.  After I'm satsified that we've reached equilibrium, so to speak, I'll cease revealing rolls--unless you specifically ask me to do so on a per circumstance basis.

*Name    Perception (DC 12), Initiative*:
Ambrus 2, 17
Shayuri 5, 10
mfloyd3 10, 1
Merlin's Shadow 11, 19
jkason 12, 13
Walking Dad 10, 2[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac finds his pride and excitement instantly shattered by the dog's death. He doesn't recognize this one as the stray who frequented the build site, but thoughts of the oddly helpful Sandstone quickly came to mind.

"What the hells did you _do_ you little ... goblin?" he calls out. He begins circling the goblin, trying to move to a position behind it without even thinking, eyes questing about for the best angle.

[sblock=OOC]Tac will draw his rapier as part of movement and start circling to try to get in a flanking position. Surprise round means he only has the move action, I believe. Activating Dodge, so his AC bumps +1.

Do you want to perform all rolls, or do you want us to do combat rolls with an online roller like Invisible Castle? No worries either way. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 8, 2009)

deleted


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue AC 16 (Dodge), HP 9/9*

Tac wasn't a warrior, but he was a problem-solver. That's what engineers did: they weighed costs and benefits and made additions or subtractions based on what was best for the overall structure.

And this goblin, surely, was a piece of shoddy material that threatened to damage all sorts of extra elements if it wasn't excised. So while he preferred an abacus and a drafting table, a rapier was going to have to do for fixing this particular dilemma. 

If he could just get someone else to distract it, he thought he might have a good angle on the critter's spleen. 

[sblock=OOC]Rapier +3, 1d6 dmg (+1d6 Sneak Attack if flanked)[/sblock]


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 9, 2009)

Grokk growls low in his throat. _Foul goblins! Is there no limit to their evil?_ The half-orc draws his hammer and shield and charges the goblin with a guttural cry, his hammer a blur as he tries to bring the creature down. 

[sblock=OOC]Both rounds, Grokk will attack the goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2009)

Confused, Sivan readies his weapon and takes some steps towards the poor dog.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Merlin's Shadow said:


> Grokk growls low in his throat. _Foul goblins! Is there no limit to their evil?_ The half-orc draws his hammer and shield and charges the goblin with a guttural cry, his hammer a blur as he tries to bring the creature down.




Elyra was caught off-guard as Tac and the half-orc charged the goblin.  She drew her sword and looked to Tac, but resisted the urge to run after her cousin and protect the reckless idiot.

Something's not right, she thought.  It would be suicide for a lone goblin to charge into town and start cutting things. She scanned the town, searching for other intruders.

[sblock]Elyra is making a Perception check.  Base +8, +10 to spot goblins (favored enemy).[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 9, 2009)

*Surprise Round [Tac, Grokk, Elyra]*

After licking its bloodied dogslicer clean and letting out a victorious but garbled whoop, the goblin by the wagon hops back and forth over the carcass of the dead dog, pulling and tugging at the dog's fur until great tufts of skin and hair litter the packed dirt in a three-foot ring around the dog.

Grokk growls low in his throat. _Foul goblins! Is there no limit to their evil?_ The half-orc draws his hammer and shield and charges the goblin with a guttural cry, his hammer a blur as he tries to bring the creature down.  The hammer misses the goblin but flays the side of the wagon, sending a shower of splinters into the air with a loud crack.  As wooden shards of wagon fly, the goblin dancing rings around the dead dog grunts in surprise and looks up to spot a massive and angry half-orc bearing down on him from the front.  

Tac finds his pride and excitement instantly shattered by the dog's death. Although he doesn't recognize the dog as the stray who frequented the build site, thoughts of the oddly helpful Sandstone quickly came to mind.  "What the hells did you _do_ you little ... goblin?" Tac calls out. Beginning to circling the goblin, Tac draws his rapier and warily moves to a position behind the goblin, his eyes searching for the best angle.  After circling north and then east a few paces, Tac finds himslf at the edge of the northern byway that skirts the north face of the public square in front of the Cathedral, by the rear wheel of the wagon.  A loud crack, followed by the sound of splintering wood alerts Tac to the presence of a potential ally, causing Tac to lunge forward to take a shot with his rapier at the distracted goblin.  The tip of Tac's rapier eases past the goblin's leather armor and holes into the creature's backside 'til the rapier is buried halfway deep.  Tac filets the goblin in the liver for 4 points of damage, causing the goblin's eyes to burn red with fear and quivering rage as it turns its head to perceive that its days are shortly numbered.  Sandwiched between Grokk and Tac, the goblin wildly swivels its head, clearly seeking an escape route.

Caught off-guard as Tac circles north and the half-orc charges the goblin, Elyra draws her sword and looks to Tac, but resists the urge to run after her cousin and protect the reckless idiot. _Something's not right_, Elyra thinks.  _It would be suicide for a lone goblin to charge into town and start cutting things_. Scanning the town, Elyra searches for other intruders and quickly notes two other wee but reeking beasties scrabbling in the festival square in front of the Cathedral.  The first goblin Elyra spots clambers onto a nearby buffet table of food.  Its eyes wide with glee, the goblin drops its stubby blade and commences stuffing an entire smoked salmon down its gullet.  Not bothering to chew, the goblin wretches but continues to stuff itself, sending a spray of flaked fish over a nearby human woman garbed in frilly lace and a ruffled collar.  The woman screams and blindly begins to flail, trying to get away from the hideous goblin perched atop the serving table.

Hearing a cry across the square some 50 feet distant, Elyra looks up to spot a smaller goblin hopping back and forth, making faces and waving a dogslicer in front of a frightened child devoid of her parents.  The goblin snarls, taunting the girl, eliciting a second higher-pitched shriek from the terrified child--much to the goblin's delight, for it closes the gap and makes another face then waits in eager anticipation for the girl's reaction.

******************************End of Surprise Round, Start of Round 1***************************

The festival square alights in a chaotic frenzy of screaming citizens, most of whom drunkenly scrabble from the scene.  A haze of dust soon thickens the air as folk push back from tables and trip over one another in pandemonium, dropping all manner of silverware, ale tankards, and platters in their wake.  Taran, Sivan, and Talashia all spot two goblins in the northeast corner of the festival square--one goblin is cornered and bleeding between a reedy human man (Tac) and a towering male half-orc (Grokk), while a second goblin appears to be distractedly stuffing its gullet with smoked salmon atop a nearby buffet table.  In the south and west corner of the square, more shouting and shrieking is audible above the din of dust and fear.

_*Status*: one wounded goblin by the wagon, flanked by Tac and Grokk.  One unwounded goblin on top of buffet table close to wagon (within 30 feet of all PCs).  One unwounded goblin scaring a small child, 50 feet distant (Elyra is the only one to have spotted the third goblin)._

Initiative:
Taran 19
Goblins 18
Grokk 18
Tac 16
Talashia 12
Elyra 6
Sivan 3

[sblock=Die Rolls]Name, type of action, raw dice roll / roll after modifiers
Goblin Initiative 17 / 18 (+1 init)
Grokk Charge 3 / 7 (+2 attack, +2 charge)
Tac Sneak Attack 10 / 15 (+3 attack, + 2 flanking)
Tac Damage 3, 1 (2d6, total 4 dmg)
Elyra Perception 15 / 25 (+10 vs. goblins) [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 9, 2009)

The sight and sound of goblins running wild in the town center raises the tawny collie's hackles. With bystanders fleeing the area, the canine is left out in the wide open square. Knowing of the small creatures' unreasoning hatred of dogs, Kell lets loose with a series of thunderous barks to draw the invaders' attention to himself.

OOC: Delaying until after the goblins' turn.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 9, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Hearing a cry across the square some 50 feet distant, Elyra looks up to spot a smaller goblin hopping back and forth, making faces and waving a dogslicer in front of a frightened child devoid of her parents.  The goblin snarls, taunting the girl, eliciting a second higher-pitched shriek from the terrified child--much to the goblin's delight, for it closes the gap and makes another face then waits in eager anticipation for the girl's reaction.




The terrified screams of the child send icy rage coursing through Elyra's veins.  She risks one more glance at her wayward cousin, noting his bloodied rapier.  _Good for him,_ she thinks, and raises her longsword over her head as she charges across the square toward the goblin standing near the child.

[sblock=Crunch]
I'm figuring Elyra is wearing her armor (she had little else to wear, and scruffy armor is slightly classier than scruffy clothing), but she would not have her pack, bow, quiver, axe or buckler (assume she left these in Tac's apt).

For the charge:
AC:  +3 Dex +2 armor -2 charge = +3 

Longsword:  +6 to hit, 1d8+3 damage
Here is the breakdown if there are questions:
To-hit:  +1 BAB +1 Str +2 favored enemy +2 charge
  Damage:  1d8+1 Str +2 favored enemy
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2009)

Talashia whirls about at the strange giggles and the screaming behind her. What she sees drops her mouth open in shock. A goblin on the table, stuffing itself! In broad daylight! What had happened to her town that this could be?! Where was the guard?!

The air around her took on the rank, acrid smell of ozone as thin arcs of lightning sizzled and popped in her hair and between her arms and sides, shoulders and head.

"What...do you think...you are...DOING HERE?!" she bellowed, A whip of lightning flicked away from her and lashed across the distance separating her from the goblin, searing the air with a thunderclap as it went!

(+4 ranged touch to hit, 1d6+1 damage)


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 10, 2009)

"Filthy goblin. Die!" Grokk shouts, aiming another fierce blow from his hammer at the goblin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2009)

"Die, miscreant!" Sivan shouts as he charges the goblin on the buffet.

ooc: Glaive (1d20+6, 1d10+6 with charge bonus)


----------



## jkason (Jun 10, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue AC 16 (Dodge), HP 9/9*



CanadienneBacon said:


> The tip of Tac's rapier eases past the goblin's leather armor and holes into the creature's backside 'til the rapier is buried halfway deep.  Tac filets the goblin in the liver for 4 points of damage, causing the goblin's eyes to burn red with fear and quivering rage as it turns its head to perceive that its days are shortly numbered.  Sandwiched between Grokk and Tac, the goblin wildly swivels its head, clearly seeking an escape route.




"Hey, that worked!" Tac says excitedly. He frowns a moment at the sight of blood on his weapon, but shakes it off quickly, eyes looking for another opening as his half-orc ally tries to smash the offending goblin.

[sblock=OOC]Rapier +3, 1d6 dmg +1d6 Sneak Attack[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 10, 2009)

*Round 1*

The goblin cornered between Tac and Grokk by the wagon howls in pain as Tac wrenches his rapier free.  Desperate to escape, the goblin scuttles forward and spears the half-orc cleric in the calf.  The goblin's dogslicer sinks its jagged edge into Grokk's leg, sawing muscle and ripping connective tissue for 4 points of damage.  The wretched goblin yanks its blade free and darts underneath the wagon to get free of Tac and Grokk.  As the goblin scurries away, Grokk quickly reacts to the pain and the hideous scrabbling creature by swinging his warhammer in a great underarc that catches the goblin broadly on its backside and squishes the creature on the flat understide of the wagon.  _"Filthy goblin. Die!"_ Bits of goblin pulp drop with a heavy thud to the packed dirt ground of the festival square.  Grokk crushes the goblin with a critical success for 27 points of damage.

The sight and sound of goblins running wild in the town center raises the tawny collie's hackles. With bystanders fleeing the area, the canine is left out in the wide open square. Knowing of the small creatures' unreasoning hatred of dogs, Kell lets loose with a series of thunderous barks to draw the invaders' attention.  The goblin perched atop the buffet table spares a quick glance at the thundering collie but quickly resumes its feast, this time picking up a serving platter and licking the leftover savories from what had been a plate of curry-spiced salmon.  The heat of the crushed Riddleport peppers used to make the curry, however, proves too much for the goblin.  The creatures eyes water in pain from the heat, and the goblin drops the cleaned platter to claw at its face--all the while yopping pitieously.

Its cousin distracted, the goblin busily terrifying the small girl, however, hears the collie's thunderous bark and--grinning in delight--moves away from the child to engage Taran.  The little goblin is quicker than most and darts forward, springing the last two meters, to slash Taran with a dogslicer, wickedly singing a grotesque chant as it circles to seek its next blow.  The dogslicer sings a line down Taran's side, partially revealing hide and scales beneath tawny fur, and dealing 3 points of damage.

Taran moves to reply, first lunging forward neatly to bite the still-grinning goblin, but missing.  Two powerful paws range toward the goblin's midsection, the first hitting for 3 points of damage and causing the goblin to swoon to the dirt.  With the goblin's tumble to the ground, Taran's second swipe with a paw misses, but an elongated arc with his tail that deals another 3 points of damage finishes the horrid mewling goblin with a crunch as the creature's spine cracks in twain.

Seeing Grokk beat the cornered goblin into a bloodied pulp and hearing the gutteral clacking of another goblin close at hand on the otherside of the wagon, Tac starts to move around the back end of the wagon toward the buffet tables flanking the Cathedral, rapier in hand.  After skirting the wagon, Tac extends his swordarm to spear the feasting goblin but misses when the miserable creature bends over to grab a new plate.

Talashia whirls about at the strange giggles and the screaming behind her. What she sees drops her mouth open in shock. A goblin on the table, stuffing itself! In broad daylight! What had happened to her town that this could be?! Where was the guard?!

The air around Talashia takes on the rank, acrid smell of ozone as thin arcs of lightning sizzle and pop in her hair and between her arms and sides, shoulders and head.  Three older boys intent on watching the gore of the scene from behind the safety of an overturned bench table cry out in fear at the sight of Talashia and, one of them bawling, "She's on FIRE!!!" turn tail and run from the square.  The boy's cry of fire quickly spreads panic throughout the festival square--folk scream in terror, echoing the cry of fire, and the thick crowd presses backward, trampling and stampeding to get away.

"What...do you think...you are...DOING HERE?!" Talashia bellows at the feasting goblin perched on the buffet table.  A whip of lightning flicks away from Talashia's hand, lashing out across the distance separating her from the goblin, searing the air with a bitter-scented thunderclap as it flies toward the goblin, crashing down upon the creature and dealing 7 points of damage.  The goblin, briefly outlined in white-hot electricity, quivers a touch then falls to the table in a heap of black-mottled flesh.  So hot is the creature's dead carcass that the wooden buffet table begins to smolder.

Elyra, whose rage had been keyed by the terrified screams of the child across the square, sees the goblin cross the festival square and slice a tawny collie.  Blood runs from the collie's side where the goblin slices through hair and..._scales_?  Elyra blinks then takes a harder look.  Despite the dust hanging in a thick sheet in the air, the glimmer of some sort of brown-hued scaling is evident around the collie's wound.  Taking a quick look around the square, Elyra spots no one else beside herself who appears to have noticed the collie's strange wound.

Yelling, "Die, miscreant!" Sivan tilts his mighty glaive outward and starts a heroic charge at the goblin perched atop the buffet table but stops short as a woman with pale hair lit with a halo of crackling lightening sears the goblin with a bolt of electricity from 20 feet distant.

Townsfolk on all sides pant in terror and scrabble over one another in a desperate attempt to remove themselves from the terror in the festival square.  The dust kicked up from several hundred feet of fleeing people thickens, clotting normal vision and filling nostrils with the scent of earth and blood.  Soon, only a lone child--a girl left parentless and terrified by a dogslicer-bearing marauder--stands motionless at the southwestern corner of the empty square.  The girl is quiet, her brown eyes pooled with fear and horror.

*****************************End of Combat.  For now.**********************

_*Status*:  Grokk, injured, @ 5/9 HP.  Goblin (wagon) dead.  Goblin (table) dead.  Goblin (square) dead.  Buffet table possibly on fire.  Four injured townsfolk lying prone in square.  Girl standing alone in corne of square. Please post at will, initiative is over._
[sblock=Die Rolls]
*Name, (position), action, raw roll / modified roll*
Goblin (wagon) Attack 16 / 19
Goblin (wagon) Dmg 3 / 4
Grokk AoO 20, 15 to confirm--critical success
Grokk AoO dmg 7 / 27 total
Goblin (Taran) Attack 14 / 17
Goblin (Taran) Dmg 2 / 3
Taran Attack(bite) 10 / 14
Taran Attack(claw1) 11 / 15
Taran dmg(claw1) 2 / 3
Taran Attack(claw2) 4 / 10 
Taran Attack(tail) 11 / 15
Taran dmg(tail) 2 / 3
Tac Perception 9 / 15
Tac Attack 2 / 5
Talashia Attack 18 / 22
Talashia dmg 6 / 7
Elyra Perception 17 / 25[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2009)

Though injured the tawny collie maintains a stoic demeanor so as to avoid drawing unwanted attention to his plight. Turning his head to quickly inspect the wound in his flank, the dog takes advantage of the obscuring dust and causes the riven flesh to ripple and seemingly mend itself with but a moment's thought. Trusting that no one in the panic ridden square noticed any of this, the vigilant collie carefully surveys the area for more lurking threats.

OOC: Reestablishing magical disguise and making a Perception check; taking 20 if given the time.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Though injured the tawny collie maintains a stoic demeanor so as to avoid drawing unwanted attention to his plight. Turning his head to quickly inspect the wound in his flank, the dog takes advantage of the obscuring dust and causes the riven flesh to ripple and seemingly mend itself with but a moment's thought. Trusting that no one in the panic ridden square noticed any of this, the vigilant collie carefully surveys the area for more lurking threats.




Abruptly, the collie curses his luck.  Standing at the edge of the square is a dark-haired woman in leather armor, staring slack-jawed at him.  Abruptly her features set, and she begins to advance.  The longsword in her hand, while not immediately threatening the collie, remains free of its scabbard.

Elyra glances around the square.  The crying child and the injured villagers call out for her attention, but the dog-thing appears the more immediate threat.  Her skin crawls as she sees the dog's flesh seem to creep over the wound, and she walks slowly forward.

The swordswoman pauses perhaps ten feet from the ersatz collie, eyes narrowed in a cool stare and jaw set like steel.    "Here now," she says to no one as she calmly looks the creature over.   "What are you, then?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 10, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> As the goblin scurries away, Grokk quickly reacts to the pain and the hideous scrabbling creature by swinging his warhammer in a great underarc that catches the goblin broadly on its backside and squishes the creature on the flat understide of the wagon.  _"Filthy goblin. Die!"_ Bits of goblin pulp drop with a heavy thud to the packed dirt ground of the festival square.




Tac starts at the utter pulping of the goblin by the half-orc he'd been pestering before. "Reminder: do not make half-orc angry," he says under his breath.

He swears at his own inadequacies at missing the goblin on the table, but then stares, wide-eyed, as Talashia begins to crackle with elemental power



> The goblin, briefly outlined in white-hot electricity, quivers a touch then falls to the table in a heap of black-mottled flesh.  So hot is the creature's dead carcass that the wooden buffet table begins to smolder.




"Also: stay on Talashia's good side," he whimpers, adding to his mental Staying Alive To Do List.



> _*Status*:  Grokk, injured, @ 5/9 HP.  Goblin (wagon) dead.  Goblin (table) dead.  Goblin (square) dead.  Buffet table possibly on fire.  Four injured townsfolk lying prone in square.  Girl standing alone in corne of square. Please post at will, initiative is over._




Noticing the smoldering of wood, Tac looks about, hoping for water but being content with any non-flammable liquid to douse the goblin carcass if that's what it takes to keep the table from actually catching fire.

"Are there any clerics still about?" he calls plaintively. "We have, um, there are people who seem to be broken here."

Once he's satisfied that any potential fire is out, he'll move to the closest wounded person. "Can you stand? What hurts?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2009)

For a moment Talashia rode on the power, a leaf on a torrent. As always there was an urge in the back of her mind; a witless shriek to keep going, to strike indiscriminately, to become the force of nature that fueled her. As she had learned to, Talashia let the urges go around her without touching her, and they were quickly gone. She leaned over and put her hands against the earth, and the blue-white dance of lightning around her ceased with an abrupt CRACK as the energies of Air were absorbed by Earth.

From there she noted someone already putting out the goblinfire, so she went to see to the child. She knelt beside the little girl and carefully didn't make a move to touch her just yet.

"Are you all right?" she asked softly. "The goblins are gone now. You don't have to be afraid anymore. None of us will hurt you."


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2009)

The tawny collie catches sight of the dark haired woman advancing menacingly towards him. Instinctively the dog's long tail sinks down between his hind legs.


			
				Elyra said:
			
		

> "Here now, what are you, then?"



Uncertain what the woman might have seen, the collie is at least thankful that he didn't recognize her as a local. The dog offers the woman a simple bark in answer before pulling the corners of his mouth into a innocent canine grin. Letting his long tongue dangle freely from his lips, the collie begins to pant.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> The dog offers the woman a simple bark in answer before pulling the corners of his mouth into a innocent canine grin. Letting his long tongue dangle freely from his lips, the collie begins to pant.




The woman's expression does not change.  "You know I'm on to you, don't you?"  She asked suspiciously.  "You're playing me.  How smart are you?"  Part of her wanted to get away from the creature, driven by the memory of those barely glimpsed scales and crawling flesh.  But the thing could be dangerous.  Goblins she understood, but this was sorcery.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 10, 2009)

The dog cocks his head to the side and watches the unfamiliar woman curiously for a moment. Her interrogation was proving to be rather distracting and unproductive. The collie had already allowed one goblin incursion into his city during the holiday; he doesn't intend to allow another. Turning his attention away from both her and the dead goblin lying at his feet, the vigilant guard dog raises both ears and resumes surveying the square.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2009)

Sivan begins moving towards the child as the woman he just met arrived first. Now he looks for other wounded he can help, still listening for other distress calls.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Turning his attention away from both her and the dead goblin lying at his feet, the vigilant guard dog raises both ears and resumes surveying the square.




Elyra watches the animal go, resisting the temptation to shout at it.  How smart is it?  It brings off its dog act well, but what does that mean?  She remembers a cuckoo's egg her Uncle Bara had shown her when she was a child.  Is it something like that?

She looks down at the dead goblin.  Whatever it is, it fought for the town.  It could wait.

Elyra makes her way over to help Tac tend the townspeople.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 12, 2009)

Grokk took several deep breaths as the surge of energy withered away. Glaring at the dead goblin at his feet and snorting at it derisively, the half-orc turned around, surveying the scene. _Wounded_, he thought, ignoring his own blood. 

Gently moving amongst the townfolk, Grokk offered up prayers to his god and channeled divine energy to heal the wounded people. He also murmured soothing words to keep them calm.

_What happened? Was this a one-time raid? A prelude to something more? I need answers._ The cleric walked back to the goblin he killed and began examining the corpse for clues as to where the thing came from and its purpose.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 12, 2009)

While surveying the area for more goblins, the tawny collie catches sight of the stray dog's bloodied carcass under the nearby wagon where it fell. Glancing around, Kell sees that the humans are all seeing to their own and yet are ignoring the true victim of the day's tragedy. Padding gingerly over to the wagon the collie tenderly noses the snout of his slain would be kin and emits a mournful canine whimper. He wasn't certain but Kell thought he recognized the stray as one that usually kept Naffer Vosk, the Boneyard's poor hunchbacked groundskeeper, company.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 21, 2009)

*Compiling your posts to play catch-up (with a few add-ons of my own)*

*******************************************Center of square*******************************************

Though injured the tawny collie maintains a stoic demeanor so as to avoid drawing unwanted attention to his plight. Turning his head to quickly inspect the wound in his flank, the dog takes advantage of the obscuring dust and causes the riven flesh to ripple and seemingly mend itself with but a moment's thought. Trusting that no one in the panic ridden square noticed any of this, the vigilant collie carefully surveys the area for more lurking threats.

Abruptly, the collie curses his luck.  Standing at the edge of the square is a dark-haired woman in leather armor, staring slack-jawed at him.  Abruptly her features set, and she begins to advance.  The longsword in her hand, while not immediately threatening the collie, remains free of its scabbard.

Elyra glances around the square.  The crying child and the injured villagers call out for her attention, but the dog-thing appears the more immediate threat.  Her skin crawls as she sees the dog's flesh seem to creep over the wound, and she walks slowly forward.  
The swordswoman pauses perhaps ten feet from the ersatz collie, eyes narrowed in a cool stare and jaw set like steel.    "Here now," she says to no one as she calmly looks the creature over.   "What are you, then?"

The tawny collie catches sight of the dark haired woman advancing menacingly towards him. Instinctively the dog's long tail sinks down between his hind legs.  Uncertain what the woman might have seen, the collie is at least thankful that he didn't recognize her as a local. The dog offers the woman a simple bark in answer before pulling the corners of his mouth into a innocent canine grin. Letting his long tongue dangle freely from his lips, the collie begins to pant.

Elyra's expression does not change.  "You know I'm on to you, don't you?"  She asked suspiciously.  "You're playing me.  How smart are you?"  Driven by the memory of the collie's barely glimpsed scales and crawling flesh, part of her wanted to get away from the creature, but the thing could be dangerous.  Goblins she understood, but clearly this was sorcery.

Cocking his head to the side and watching the unfamiliar woman curiously for a moment, Taran hesitated. The dark-haired woman's interrogation was proving to be rather distracting and unproductive. The collie had already allowed one goblin incursion into his city during the holiday; he wouldn't tolerate another. Turning his attention away from both the woman and the dead goblin lying at his feet, the vigilant guard dog raises both ears and resumes surveying the square. _Perception +4, taking 20._  Taran notes the townsfolk fleeing the festival square en masse--though some folk still linger in either confusion or due to injury, most are running or stumbling away.  No town officials are present at the moment, but somewhere in the distance a bell tolls warning peals and the din of shouts resonates throughout the town.  A careful scan of the square reveals just the three (presumably dead) goblins--Taran detects no more threats in the festival square.

Elyra watches the animal go, resisting the temptation to shout at it.  _How smart is it?  It brings off its dog act well, but what does that mean?_  She remembers a cuckoo's egg her Uncle Bara had shown her when she was a child.  _Is the dog something like that?_  Looking down at the dead goblin a few paces away, Elyra muses, _Whatever it is, it fought for the town.  It could wait._  Disregarding the tawny collie for the moment, Elyra makes her way over to help Tac tend the townspeople.


*****************************************By the wagon**********************************************

Tac starts at the utter pulp of the goblin, rendered by the half-orc he'd been pestering before the fracas began. "Reminder: do not make half-orc angry," Tac says under his breath.  Swearing at his own inadequacies at missing the goblin on the table, Tac forgets his thoughts and stares, wide-eyed, as Talashia begins to crackle with elemental power.
"Also: stay on Talashia's good side," Tac whimpers, adding to his mental Staying Alive To Do List.

Noticing the smoldering of wood, Tac looks about, hoping for water but being content with any non-flammable liquid to douse the goblin carcass if that's what it takes to keep the table from actually catching fire.  Two mugs of ale, both miraculously unspilt after the commotion, rest at Tac's elbow.  Using the ale to douse the smoldering table, Tac wets the wood, seeing to his satisfaction that the ale quenches the beginnings of a fire in the bench table.  Surveying the rapidly emptying festival square, Tac calls plaintively, "Are there any clerics still about? We have, um, there are people who seem to be broken here."  Moving to the closest wounded person, a young man--a temple artisan by the look of his cloth--Tac queries the injured worker. "Can you stand? What hurts?"  The youth rubs his head and, with Tac's help, rises from the packed dirt square.  "Oi, me head.  Best be getting home, then, eh?  Me thanks, kind sir."  Despite a bleeding cut in his forehead, the artisan grins at Tac then pushes off with a nod and a bob, making his way west.

Sivan, seeing the young girl momentarily tended by the white-haired lady, looks for other wounded to help.  Listening for distress calls, Sivan finds that there appears to be no pressing matter in the festival square other than aiding the injured and dazed.  After helping a number of folk back to their feet, some of whom are too disoriented to offer their thanks before heading on their way, Sivan notes a pair of booted feet sticking out from under a buffet table.  A quick check of the feet's owner reveal a woman with a dirk in her hand lying unconscious under the table, her knife hand twisted at a grostesque angle.  _Heal +0, checking for injury_.  Sivan is not completely certain, but it appears as if the woman may have suffered a broken arm...though why she's also unconscious is unclear.

Grokk took several deep breaths as the surge of energy withered away. Glaring at the dead goblin at his feet and snorting at it derisively, the half-orc turned around, surveying the scene. _Wounded_, he thought, ignoring his own blood. Gently moving amongst the townfolk, Grokk offered up prayers to his god and channeled divine energy to heal the wounded people. He also murmured soothing words to keep them calm.  _What happened? Was this a one-time raid? A prelude to something more? I need answers._ The cleric walked back to the goblin he killed and began examining the corpse for clues as to where the thing came from and its purpose.  _Perception +3_.  Grokk finds a small but wicked blade lying in the dirt by the pulped goblin under the wagon.  A savage-looking weapon, created from castoff bits of sharpened metal, the blade's length has been drilled with holes to lighten the heft.  The weapon is crude and ill-formed and has the look of trash, as if it might break on a misplaced thrust.  The goblin had obviously been wearing old nattered studded leather armor, for bits of nail-ridden leather peek through the creature's bloody remains.  The goblin itself has no other distinguishing features and no possessions, but Grokk does find a lady's trinket half-buried in a bit of beer-sodden mud a couple of feet from the wagon--a golden clasp with a beryl inset in the center.  The trinket has the look of something suitable to fasten a woman's cloak about her neck.  With the crowd of festival goers fleeing the square, the owner of the trinket isn't immediately obvious.

While surveying the area for more goblins, the tawny collie catches sight of the stray dog's bloodied carcass under the nearby wagon where it fell. Glancing around, Kell sees that the humans are all seeing to their own and yet are ignoring the true victim of the day's tragedy. Padding gingerly over to the wagon the collie tenderly noses the snout of his slain would be kin and emits a mournful canine whimper. He wasn't certain, but Kell thought he recognized the stray as one that usually kept Naffer Vosk, the Boneyard's poor hunchbacked groundskeeper, company.  Close inspection of the dead dog's scent and matted fur confirm Kell's suspicion that the dead dog is, indeed, the cur favored by Vosk.

*****************************************Southwest corner of square*************************************

For a moment Talashia rides high on the power, a leaf on a torrent. As always there was an urge in the back of her mind; a witless shriek to keep going, to strike indiscriminately, to become the force of nature that fueled her. As she had learned, Talashia let the urges go around her without touching her, and they were quickly gone. Leaning over to rest her hands against the earth, Talashia allowed the blue-white dance of lightning around her to cease with an abrupt _*CRACK*_ as the energies of Air were absorbed by Earth.

From there, Talashia noted someone (a lank youth) already putting out the goblinfire, so she crossed the festival square to see to the child. Kneeling beside the little girl and carefully avoiding touching the child so as not to startle the girl, Talashia softly asks, "Are you all right? The goblins are gone now. You don't have to be afraid anymore. None of us will hurt you."

The girl, her dusty face streaked clean in places with tears, looks at Talashia with frightened eyes.  "Where is mother?" the child asks Talashia in a small voice full of expectation that Talashia will know.

_*Status:*  The festival square is rapidly emptying.  There are still people in the square, but the crowd is by now greatly thinned and continues to follow this trend.  Most of the injured townsfolk have been assisted.  No townsfolk appear to be dead.  Tac put out the fire on the table.  There is one unconscious woman lying under the wagon--Sivan is looking at her.  Grokk is also by the wagon and has just spotted a gold trinket.  Talashia is assisting the frightened girl.  Elyra "conversed" with Kell then left to check on Tac.  Taran/Kell checked for more goblins then went to sniff at the dead dog._

[sblock=Die Rolls]*Name, Type, Raw Roll/Modified Total*
Taran, Perception 5/29 (taking 20)
Sivan, Heal 14/14
Grokk, Perception 11/14
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2009)

Talashia smiles reassuringly and nods at the girl.

"We'll find her. What's her name? What color is her hair?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

*Sivan*, *By the wagon*

"I need some help here. This woman's arm is mangled and she is unconscious. Is there a healer here?" Sivan calls, unsure how to help the woman. _A good help I am. Not able to defend, nor to care for the wounded,_ he thinks.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 22, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Moving to the closest wounded person, a young man--a temple artisan by the look of his cloth--Tac queries the injured worker. "Can you stand? What hurts?"  The youth rubs his head and, with Tac's help, rises from the packed dirt square.  "Oi, me head.  Best be getting home, then, eh?  Me thanks, kind sir."  Despite a bleeding cut in his forehead, the artisan grins at Tac then pushes off with a nod and a bob, making his way west.




Elyra reaches Tac as the artisan walks away.   Are you alright?" She asks.


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac stares after the artisan as he wanders off as if he'd merely fallen from a stumble and not a goblin attack. So engrossed he is by the apparent coping abilities of Sandpoints citizens, he doesn't even notice his cousin walk up.



mfloyd3 said:


> Elyra reaches Tac as the artisan walks away.   Are you alright?" She asks.




"Huh? Oh, Elyra! I'm fine, are you...?" he looks his cousin up and down, and seeing no apparent injuries, appears relieved. 

"I promise this kind of thing doesn't happen every day here, or even every Swallowtail Festival!" 

As the knight calls out for help, Tac's embarrasment for the situation melts away. "I didn't see any priests still around," he says to Elyra as he starts toward the unconscious woman and the man tending her. "Did you? Maybe I should run for the nearest temple."


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 23, 2009)

"Hmmm..." The cleric picks up the sword and the trinket. _Perhaps someone has seen work like this before, he thinks, looking at the crude weapon. In his other hand, he examines the gold trinket. Useless junk. I suppose it belongs to someone, though. I should attempt to return it. Grokk pockets the trinket and slides the sword into his belt.



Walking Dad said:



*Sivan*, *By the wagon*

"I need some help here. This woman's arm is mangled and she is unconscious. Is there a healer here?" Sivan calls, unsure how to help the woman. A good help I am. Not able to defend, nor to care for the wounded, he thinks.
		
Click to expand...



The cry for aid catches the attention of the half-orc. He jogs over and tends to the woman's injuries, saying nothing to the man next to her. Damn gobbies!

[sblock=OOC]He will start with using his mundane skill (Heal +4). If he has any uses of his Channel Energy ability left, he will use one to further help the woman.[/sblock]_


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2009)

The tawny collie continues on his circuitous patrol of the square, keeping a curious eye on those tending to the injured. They seemed to have that concern well in hand and so Kell relaxes a little. Hopefully there'd be no further suffering this night. Eventually the dog finds himself back where he started, next to the carcass of the goblin whose spine he broke. Lowering his head down, Kell sniffs curiously at the dead raider's body.

OOC: Searching the body.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 23, 2009)

jkason said:


> "I promise this kind of thing doesn't happen every day here, or even every Swallowtail Festival!"



His cousin smiles at this, but before she can answer, the air is split by a call for aid.



> As the knight calls out for help, Tac's embarrasment for the situation melts away. "I didn't see any priests still around," he says to Elyra as he starts toward the unconscious woman and the man tending her. "Did you? Maybe I should run for the nearest temple."




"Don't go running off just yet," Elyra advises, as they make their way over.  "Let's see what's going on."

The pair stop, watching the half-orc they had met earlier set about healing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 23, 2009)

Talashia smiles reassuringly and nods at the girl. "We'll find her. What's her name? What color is her hair?"  The child's solemn eyes bore holes in Talashia's face.  Sniffing and wiping her nose on her arm, the girl snuffles.  "Her name's Mum, of course.  She's got brown hair.  Pretty hair, long, in a braid."  The description matches every third woman Talashia's seen today in the festival.  "We were just arriving and then...and then..." the child bursts into tears and her nose resumes dripping.

[imagel]http://www.christusrex.org/www1/pater/images/russian-modern.jpg[/imagel]

From over by the wagon, Sivan calls out, ""I need some help here. This woman's arm is mangled and she is unconscious. Is there a healer here?" The knight's cry for aid is answered by a half-orc cleric garbed in the manner of the faithful of a dwarven deity--a warhammer hangs in the priest's burly hand, and a goblin blade rests tucked into the half-orc's belt.  Jogging over to tend to the woman's injuries, Grokk says nothing to Sivan but begin to examine the woman for wounds.  Cursory examination shows Grokk that the woman has a dislocated arm that should be set while she remains unconscious to dull the pain of the procedure.  A wound on the back of the woman's head seeps blood into the dirt--a minor healing spell will fix her head wound.  Muttering a prayer offered to Torag, the half-orc quickly works with surprising tenderness for so large a half-breed to mend the woman's split skull.  

_Let me know which 0-lvl spell Grokk drops to spontaneously convert to a healing spell._


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 23, 2009)

As the knight calls out for help, Tac's embarrasment for the situation melts away. "I didn't see any priests still around," he says to Elyra as he starts toward the unconscious woman and the man tending her. "Did you? Maybe I should run for the nearest temple."  Tac turns to the Cathedral and notes the heavy wooden front doors hanging open.

The tawny collie continues on his circuitous patrol of the square, keeping a curious eye on those tending to the injured. They seemed to have that concern well in hand and so Kell relaxes a little. Eventually the dog finds himself back where he started, next to the carcass of the goblin whose spine he broke in the center of the festival square. Lowering his head down, Kell sniffs curiously at the dead raider's body.  The goblin has a distastefully strong odor reminiscent of fetid garlic and mildering potatoes.  Kell notes the creature's hodgepodged studded leather armor, a crude stub of a blade the locals call a "dogslicer" lying in the dirt a few feet distant, and one oddity--the goblin's torso still sports some sort of carved wooden amulet in the shape of a rounded female goblin with a bulging belly hanging from a nattered leather cord.  

Seeing that Tac eyes the ajar double doors of the Cathedral, Elyra advises, "Don't go running off just yet--let's see what's going on."  The pair stop, watching the half-orc they had met earlier set about healing.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2009)

Curious about the wooden trinket, the collie carefully takes it up into his teeth and pulls its cord free of the slain goblin's neck.

[sblock=OOC]A knowledge check? Taran has several possibly appropriate Knowledges (local, religion, arcana & history) all at +7[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Initiative, Surprise Round*

Another few moments pass in front of the Sandpoint Cathedral while Grokk finishes healing the mangled woman.  The woman doesn't rise from her unconscious state but Grokk sees to his satisfaction that the skin on the back her scalp knits itself neatly together with Torag's grace.  As Grokk finishes his mending, the woman's breathing evens and soon she is softly snoring.

Just as Tac is about to return his attention from the open double doors of the Cathedral, he notes a pair of glowing yellow eyes canted inside the darkness of the Cathedral.  Kell's hackles raise as he sniffs the air and detects the scent of fetid garlic and rotting potatoes--more goblins about!  The disguised wyrmling spots feral eyes peering from inside the inky darkness of the Cathedral doors.  

Elyra spots the pointed tip of a dogslicer poking the canvas in a slashing arc at the Korvosan orange merchant's stall.  The dogslicer retreats then reappears, dripping with blood.  [sblock=Elyra]_Sense Motive 19 (favored enemy).  There is a goblin hiding in the merchant's stall, and it has drawn blood.  Low gutteral cackling indicates to Elyra that the goblin believes it has the element of surprise, *possibly also the advantage of numbers*.  The creature is lying in wait but will probably soon attack from the flank._[/sblock]

*Surprise round initiative*:
Taran 17 
Tac 12
Elyra 11

*Initiative*:
Sivan 21
Taran 14
Elyra 11
Grokk 8
Tac 7
Talashia 3

Please include movement and attack/damage/spell stats in your combat posts.  

[sblock=Map Key]
G = Grokk
S = Sivan
E = Elyra
Tc = Tac
Kell = Taran
Ta = Talashia
X1 = goblin hiding by orange merchant stall, spotted by Elrya
x1 = goblin hiding inside cathedral, spotted by Tac and Kell[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Resolved before the start of combat*

Curious about the wooden trinket, the collie carefully takes it up into his teeth and pulls its cord free of the slain goblin's neck.  The wooden amulet comes free of the torn torso.  Taran cocks his head, pricks his velvet ears, and has a look at the necklace.  Knowledge (religion) 23.  After a moment, the collie recalls a tidbit he'd read last year in a book on religious lore and recognizes the amulet's carved misfigurements as a totem shaped after the grotesque harbinger of misshapen births and nightmares--Lamashtu.  Not a Goddess a pathetic goblin might worship.


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac nudges his cousin even as he draws his bow. 

"There's another one in the cathedral!" he whispers, notching an arrow.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 23, 2009)

Smelling the hated stench of live goblins in the air, the collie bares his teeth and peers intently around the square. Kell's hackles rise instinctively as he spots one lurking in the shadowed interior of the cathedral. The guard dog begins loping towards the cathedral doors.

[sblock=Surprise round]Taran moves 20-ft. from Q13 to T13 as its standard action.[/sblock]
Letting loose a series of thunderous barks, the charging dog clears the doors of the cathedral to lunge towards the skulking interloper with teeth bared.

[sblock=Round 1]Taran charges 40-ft. from T13 to CC12 as a full round action, attacking the goblin at CC11; bite +6 (1d6+4); –2 penalty to AC. Barking as a free action.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 24, 2009)

jkason said:


> Tac nudges his cousin even as he draws his bow.
> 
> "There's another one in the cathedral!" he whispers, notching an arrow.




"And another by the orange merchant," whispers Elyra in reply, tight-lipped.  "Probably a lot more of them about.  They're setting an ambush."

The sight of the charging dog leaves Elyra reluctantly in favor of the animal.  "Come one," She urges.  "Move to the wagon -- We have to protect the priest and the injured woman."

She moves with Tac to the wagon.

OOC:  Not sure if Tac's speaking before counted as his move.  If it did, Elyra will wait with him during her surprise round and if he does go to the wagon, will go with him.  If Tac can move in the surprise round and goes to the wagon, she will go with him.  If he moves and does not go to the wagon, she will probably still follow him but I will have to write another action.

If she makes it to the wagon before the regular round, her action will be to ready a melee attack against any goblin who comes in reach, as she does not have her bow with her.


----------



## jkason (Jun 24, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



mfloyd3 said:


> "And another by the orange merchant," whispers Elyra in reply, tight-lipped.  "Probably a lot more of them about.  They're setting an ambush."
> 
> The sight of the charging dog leaves Elyra reluctantly in favor of the animal.  "Come one," She urges.  "Move to the wagon -- We have to protect the priest and the injured woman."
> 
> She moves with Tac to the wagon.




Tac's eyes widen as his cousin reveals the goblins are on multiple sides. He bites his lip and reconsiders his position in the wide open. As she moves to the wagon, so does he, eyes scanning the area for any other goblins yet unseen.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 24, 2009)

*End of Surprise Round*

Smelling the hated stench of live goblins in the air, the collie bares his teeth and peers intently around the square. Kell's hackles rise instinctively as he spots one goblin lurking in the shadowed interior of the cathedral. The guard dog begins loping towards the cathedral doors, loosing a series of thunderous barks, the charging dog clears the doors of the cathedral to lunge towards the skulking interloper with teeth bared.

Tac nudges his cousin Elyra even as he draws his bow. "There's another one in the cathedral!" Tac whispers, notching an arrow.  Tight-lipped, Elyra whispers a reply to Tac, "And another by the orange merchant.  Probably a lot more of them about.  They're setting an ambush."

The sight of the charging dog leaves Elyra reluctantly in favor of the animal.  "Come one," She urges.  "Move to the wagon -- We have to protect the priest and the injured woman."  Tac's eyes widen as his cousin reveals the goblins may be on multiple sides. Biting his lip, Tac reconsiders his position in the wide open and follows Elyra to the wagon--eyes scanning the area for any other goblins yet unseen.

When Kell looses his voluminous volley of barks, the goblin spotted by Tac and Taran skulking just inside the Cathedral double doors ducks inside out of sight.  A low gurgling hiss, audible to everyone in the festival square, oozes from the orange stall.  A goblin head pokes out of the side of the orange stall and croaks a strange challenging bark back at Kell.  Upon sight of the new interloper, the few remaining townsfolk in the square cry out in terror and bolt for freedom.


[sblock=Status]Taran is currently in T13 and charging the double doors of the Cathedral.  Elyra and Tac have moved to a position beside the wagon, very close to Sivan and Grokk.  Elyra stands in Y8.  Tac is in Z8.  Talashia is still with the young girl in the southwestern corner of the festival square.  Taran and Tac have spotted one goblin inside the Cathedral.  Elyra has spotted one goblin at the orange merchant's stall and, thanks to Tac, is aware of the location of a second goblin inside the Cathedral.  Everyone has spotted the goblin at the orange merchant's stall.[/sblock]

*Initiative*:
Sivan 21
Taran 14
Elyra 11
Grokk 8
Tac 7
Talashia 3
Goblins 2


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 24, 2009)

_More! Should have known._ "Protect her!" the half-orc yells at the man who called for his aid. With a roar, Grokk sprints toward the goblin by the Orange Merchant. "Leave these people alone!" he cries as his hammer swings down in a powerful arc aimed at the goblin's head.

[sblock=OOC]Shield of Faith dropped for healing spell.
Charge attack: +4, 1d8+2/20/x3, AC: 13[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2009)

*Sivan*, *By the wagon*

 Sivan remains by the woman, taking a defensive stance and looks around.

ooc: Full defense. Can I make a perception check to spot the goblins?


----------



## jkason (Jun 24, 2009)

As the goblin runs into the cathedral ducks out of sight and the one at the stall makes itself known, Tac tries to switch targets. 

"Sandstone! Come here, boy!" he calls in vain, concerned that the dog will meet the same fate as the other stray if it enters the cathedral alone.

But, as he pulls back his bowstring...



Merlin's Shadow said:


> _More! Should have known._ "Protect her!" the half-orc yells at the man who called for his aid. With a roar, Grokk sprints toward the goblin by the Orange Merchant. "Leave these people alone!" he cries as his hammer swings down in a powerful arc aimed at the goblin's head.




"No, but ... arrow ... blocked shot!" Tac stammers. 

As he drops his bow, the young architect draws his rapier again, hustling after the half-orc. "It worked before, right?" he calls to his cousin, though the doubt in his tone is evident.

[sblock=OOC]Draw rapier, 30' move to U7[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 25, 2009)

jkason said:


> "No, but ... arrow ... blocked shot!" Tac stammers.
> 
> As he drops his bow, the young architect draws his rapier again, hustling after the half-orc. "It worked before, right?" he calls to his cousin, though the doubt in his tone is evident.




Elyra sighs, and follows her cousin.

[sblock=OOC]Move 30', attack w/longsword[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

At the cries from people closer to the cathedral, Talashia looks away from the little girl and narrows her eyes suspiciously. She doesn't see anything wrong, but there's definitely agitation brewing.

"Stay behind me," she instructs the child. "I'll keep you safe if anything happens."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 25, 2009)

*Round 1*

Having spotted the goblin cowering by the orange merchant's stall, Sivan readies the long length of his glaive and assumes a defensive posture in order to protect his unconscious ward by the wagon.  _Perception +0._  Despite hearing the cackling rankle of the goblin by the orange merchant's stall, Sivan spots no other goblins lurking at hand.

Letting loose a series of thunderous barks, the charging rough collie clears the doors of the cathedral to lunge with teeth bard toward the skulking interloper.  The inside of the Cathedral isn't as dark as it would appear to be when viewed from the bright late afternoon sun outside; the candles just inside the small foyer and those of the alter area past the nave resonate with dim flickering wan light.  Taran easily sights the goblin just to the left of the double doors and lunges for an attack.  Bite +6.  Grabbing the wretched goblin by the throat, Taran skirts the creature's reeking studded leather armor and yanks.  Hard.  A mouthful of quivering wart-covered skin and flesh rip free of the goblin's throat and blood pours from the wound, all over the Cathedral floor and walls as Taran deals 5 points of damage.  Ere the goblin has even a chance to counter Taran's attack, the creature falls dead to the cold stone floor of the temple.

The pointed tip of her longsword at the ready, Elyra treads catlike forward toward the orange merchant's stall some 30 feet, raising her blade high and to the side as she steps.  Longsword +2.  The goblin atop the stall hisses at Elyra's approach and ducks Elyra's swing.  The small creature sits perched atop the counter of the stall and grins at Elyra's miss, taunting her and croaking in glory.  

From the wagon, Grokk yells, "Protect her!" yells at the man who called for aid for the unconscious woman. With a roar, Grokk sprints toward the goblin by the orange merchant, taking care to aim his movement for the rear of the stall in order to cut off any potential retreat by the runty goblin. "Leave these people alone!" the half-orc cries as his hammer swings down in a powerful arc aimed at the goblin's head. Warhammer charge +6 (moved 40 ft to R4, flanking w/ Elyra).  The warmhammer rains down upon the goblin's head and continues right through the rickety wooden stall, sending a shower of wood splinters into the air as Grokk deals 8 points of damage and pulps a second goblin.

As the goblin in the cathedral ducks out of sight and the one at the stall makes itself known, Tac tries to switch targets. "Sandstone! Come here, boy!" Tac calls in vain, concerned that the dog will meet the same fate as the other stray if it enters the cathedral alone.  But, as Tac pulls back his bowstring...
"No, but ... arrow ... blocked shot!" Tac stammers as the rough collie darts inside the Cathedral's open doors and the horrible sound of rending flesh resonates from the church foyer.  Dropping his bow, the young architect re-draws his rapier, hustling after the half-orc. "It worked before, right?" he calls to his cousin.  Seeing the half-orc split the skull of the goblin atop the merchant's stall, Tac comes to a rest five feet from Elyra, in square S7.

At the cries from people closer to the cathedral, Talashia looks away from the little girl and narrows her eyes suspiciously. Talashia spots one goblin atop a merchant's stall on the north side of the square but also witnesses a hulking half-orc squish the goblin with a warhammer as a woman and young man aid.  Motioning to the child, Talashia instructs the girl, "Stay behind me.  I'll keep you safe if anything happens."

[imagel]http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7775/goblinsongs.jpg[/imagel]A loud boom followed by a towering red blaze of fire leaps to the sky behind a row of thatched-roof houses on the southern edge of the square.  Suddenly, goblin song breaks out in rhythmic cant.  
Judging by the flames that leap skyward, a coven of goblins seems to have found and lit the massive bonfire the sheriff was planning to light in the evening hours of the festival.  

[sblock=Status]Grokk in R4.  Elyra in R6.  Tac in S7.  Sivan in Y6.  Kell in cc12.  Talashia in L17.  Bonfire behind row of houses on southern edge of square.  Goblin inside Cathedral, dropped.  Goblin atop Merchant Stall, dropped.  Voices of three more goblins clearly audible to all, coming from direction of bonfire.[/sblock]

Initiative:
Sivan 21
Taran 14
Elyra 11
Grokk 8
Tac 7
Talashia 3
Goblins 2

[sblock=Die Rolls]
Sivan Perception 7/7
Taran Bite 14/20
Taran Bite dmg 1/5
Elyra Longsword 8/10 (miss)
Grokk Warhammer charge (flanking w/Elyra) 19/25
Grokk Warhammer dmg 6/8[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac groans as the bonfire and chanting begin.

"I think I officially understand why you hate goblins so much, El," Tac says, running toward the source of the chanting.

[sblock=OOC] Double move toward bonfire.[/sblock]


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 26, 2009)

His blood still red hot, the half-orc sprints toward the fire and the debased sounds of the goblins chanting. _How many more are there?_ Thinking that there might be too many to fight now, Grokk looks around the area of the fire, seeing if there is anyone who needs assistance getting out. If it looks like everyone is either out of the way or being helped by someone else, he will return to smashing in goblin skulls.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2009)

*Sivan*

 Sivan moves as fast as he can toward the fire, only stopping to attack goblins in his path.

ooc: move toward fire. If no goblin in the way, double move. If reaching a goblin charge with glaive (1d20+6, 1d10+6 with charge bonus).


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2009)

The vicious collie wastes no time on the slain foe at its feet. Upset at the idea that there are goblins running rampant through the sacred cathedral, the guard dog peers intently around the nave of the structure while sniffing at the air.

[sblock=OOC]Perception +4. Assuming there are no further goblins in the cathedral, Kell will turn and run out the doors.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Elyra watches the half-orc charge off toward the goblins.  Tac is already heading that way, she realizes, and charges after him.

OOC:  Full move to goblins, trying to end near Tac.  Having trouble following the map, please put me where it makes sense.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

Talashia looked towards the chanting and clamped her mouth down against an expletive. She couldn't very well run off and fight goblins, leaving a little girl behind...but she couldn't in conscience bring the girl with her into danger either.

"Lets get you home," she suggests to the child. "Can you point me to where you live, and I'll walk with you there. Maybe your mom couldn't find you and went home to wait for you."

Of course, that was unlikely, Talashia thought. It was much more likely that the mother didn't come for her child because she was one of the victims...but she wasn't going to tell this moppet that.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 27, 2009)

*Round 2*

[imagel]http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7400/burningcathedral2.jpg[/imagel]






































Keeping a brisk walk, Siven sets off to the south, toward the din of goblin yabbering and the boom of fire.  From inside the dim Cathedral, the viscious collie wastes no time on the slain foe at its feet. Upset at the idea that there are goblins running rampant through the sacred cathedral, the guard dog peers intently around the nave of the structure while sniffing at the air.  The smell of goblins lingers in the area but is fainter and mixed with blood.  Goblin song south of the temple and the roar of fire draw Taran forward in a run through the double doors.  Elyra watches the yellow-haired man charge off toward the goblins.  Tac is already showing twitches of wanting to head that way, she realizes, and so Elrya flicks the tip of her blade into defensive posture and strides south.  

[imager]http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7241/combat2cj.jpg[/imager]His blood still red hot, the half-orc sprints toward the fire and the debased sounds of the goblins chanting. _How many more are there?_ Thinking that there might be too many to fight now, Grokk looks keeps an eye south to see if there is anyone who needs assistance getting out. Spotting no one, save for the lone peep of a frightened old fishwife through her sitting room curtains, Grokk steadily trots down the southern byway.  As soon as Grokk leaves the Festival Square and rounds the cottage nearest the southern byway, he spots two small goblins dancing and hooting on opposite sides of a 20-foot wide bonfire that is partially lit on its farthest side.  Somewhere behind the bonfire obstructing his view, a third goblin voice--higher pitched--shrieks a hideous song.

Tac groans as the bonfire and chanting begin.  "I think I officially understand why you hate goblins so much, El," Tac says, running toward the source of the chanting.  Striding swiftly toward the south, Tac strides to within 10 feet of Elyra.  

Talashia looked towards the chanting and clamped her mouth down against an expletive. She couldn't very well run off and fight goblins, leaving a little girl behind...but she couldn't in conscience bring the girl with her into danger either.  "Lets get you home," she suggests to the child. "Can you point me to where you live, and I'll walk with you there. Maybe your mom couldn't find you and went home to wait for you." _Of course, that was unlikely_, Talashia thought. It was much more likely that the mother didn't come for her child because she was one of the victims...but she wasn't going to tell this moppet that.  The girl child nods at Talashia's wisdom and points west.  "Down the hill a bit, close to the water."  The crackle of fire and sound of goblin song from the south make the child jump, and a small brown hand is placed firmly in Talashia's.  "C'mon."  The child pulls on Talashia's hand to take her away from the cruel sounds of goblin mischief.

*Status:*  Sivan S11.  Taran O18.  Elyra J14.  Grokk H3 (new map).  Tac M15.  Talashia heading west to return girl child home.

[sblock=Combined Maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

*Initiative:*
Sivan 21
Taran 14
Elyra 11
Grokk 8
Tac 7
Talashia 3
Goblins 2


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 27, 2009)

Although barking usually serves to scares trespasser away, the running collie knows that it usually has the opposite effect on goblins; drawing them inexorably towards him due to their unreasoning hatred of his kind. With that in mind, Sandstone begins to bark thunderously as he turns southward on the warpath towards the bonfire.

OOC: Continuing to run to G-1 (new map) as a full round run action. Barking as a free action.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweat pouring down his face, his dark hair forming a banner behind his head, Grokk continued to charge toward the nearest goblin, his hammer prepared to crush another skull.

[sblock=OOC]Charge attack: +4, 1d8+2/20/x3, AC: 13[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2009)

Tac keeps moving, arcing around the line of buildings. As he finally comes into view of the goblins and the bonfire, he grimaces, sets his jaw, and keeps closing.

[sblock=OOC]Double move to H3 (new map)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Elyra runs toward the sound of the chanting goblins, trying to catch up to Tac.

OOC:  Double move to R18.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sivan*

 Sensing the urge of the situation, Sivan continues to move as fast as he can toward the fire, only stopping to attack goblins in his path.

ooc: still on the old map? move toward fire. If no goblin in the way, double move. If reaching a goblin charge with glaive (1d20+6, 1d10+6 with charge bonus).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2009)

Talashia winces, frustrated at having to leave the scene despite her good intentions. She breaks into a jog, then stops when she realizes the girl can't keep up.

"Here, let me carry you," she offers, holding out her arms. "We'll get there faster."

(OOC, once Talashia has her, she'll start double moving according to the girl's directions. I expect her double move will only be 40, since the girl's weight will plant her solidly in Medium encumbrance.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 30, 2009)

*Round 3*

Sensing the urge of the situation, Sivan continues to move as fast as he can toward the fire, only stopping to attack goblins in his path.  When no creature threatens Sivan's measured pace, the yellow-haired paladin continues to march forward, toward the south.  As he passes through the center of the square, Sivan notes the white-haired sorceress pick up a lone girl-child and head to the west, away from the bonfire.  By now, everyone else from the banquet has left the Festival Square in front of the Cathedral--only three others remain and all of the are in front of Sivan:  a brown-haired lean-looking woman with a sword in one hand, a younger man with a rapier (both of whom are also heading toward the blazing bonfire to the south), and the massive half-orc priest who by now has already gained the square due to having run.  Other than himself and the three persons mentioned, a lone dog--a collie of some sort by the look of it--has remained to dart forward toward the bonfire.  The collie barks as it runs, its voice loud as thunder.

Although barking usually serves to scares trespasser away, the running collie knows that it usually has the opposite effect on goblins; drawing them inexorably towards him due to their unreasoning hatred of his kind. With that in mind, Sandstone begins to bark thunderously as he turns southward on the warpath towards the bonfire.

Elyra runs toward the sound of the chanting goblins, trying to catch up to Tac but quickly finds herself a pace in front of her cousin.  Elyra's path soon takes her through the southern byway where the road bottlenecks briefly between two houses, then widens into a second public green area, the middle of which is dominated by a large tower of sticks piled high in the form of a bonfire.  The southern edge of the bonfire is lit, and two goblins cavort and chant on opposite sides of the bonfire's twenty-foot radius.  Somewhere behind the pile--out of sight for the moment--a third goblin voice croaks as it too sings the garbled song.

Already in the byway facing south, Grokk's face streams with pouring sweat from his earlier dash.  His dark hair forming a banner behind his head, Grokk continued to charge toward the nearest goblin, his hammer prepared to crush another skull.  Hammer raised high and to the side, Grokk swings wide at Goblin1 but misses.  For its part, Goblin1 stops dancing and singing and blinks at Grokk in motionless surprise.

Tac keeps moving, arcing around the line of buildings. As he finally comes into view of the goblins and the bonfire, he grimaces, sets his jaw, and keeps closing until he stands abreast of Elyra.  From his current position, Tac is roughly thirty feet from Goblin2 and has a clear line of sight to the creature.  

[imager]http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6884/goblinwarchanter.jpg[/imager]At the sound of Sandstone's barking, which echoes in the empty public square from the northern byway, Goblin1 and Goblin2 hiss and start to move for the dog.  Several things, however, prevent either goblin from attacking.  As Goblin1 flinches for Sandstone, the hulking breadth of the half-orc bearing down in front of him evidently gives the small goblin pause, for it hisses a second time and takes several steps backward, away from both Sandstone and Grokk.  As Goblin1 withdraws, Grokk has a better look at the public square and notices a third goblin standing to the rear of the partially-lit bonfire.  Both hands raised to the heavens, Goblin3 bears a braided leather whip that dangles to the ground in one hand, and a stout-looking dogslicer in the other, which it promptly drops.  The new goblin's stringy hair is done in lank fishbone braids with bones and beadwork intertwined throughout.  As Goblin1 shrinks backward away from Grokk, Goblin2 shrieks in rage and twitces its whip forward--Grokk can see that the whip has reach.  The shriek from Goblin2 pierces the air and rises in intonation until Grokk's eardrums thrum with pain and he is unable to move.  Will Save 1 (critical failure).  Grokk stands motionless, stunned into inaction, his ears ringing.

Upon sighting Elyra and Tac, Goblin2 grins and hoots and darts forward but claps its clawed hands over its ears as Goblin3's shriek splits the air.  Instead of bolting forward to get at the two humans and the barking dog, Goblin2 grabs a lit branch from the bonfire and, its face breaking into a leering grin, slowly lopes forward five extra feet.

[sblock=Daze]







> *Effect*
> Range close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
> Target one humanoid creature of 4 HD or less
> Duration 1 round
> ...



Grokk is dazed until Iniative count 2 of next round (Round 4).[/sblock]

*Status:* Sivan M16 (old map), Taran G1 (new map), Elyra H5 (new map), Grokk L7 (new map), Tac G5 (new map), Talashia off-map (doing something honorable).  Goblin1 O8.  Goblin2 J10.  Goblin3 P9.

*Initiative:*
Sivan 21
Taran 14
Elyra 11
Grokk 8
Tac 7
Talashia 3
Goblins 2
[sblock=Map, Round 3][imagel]http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7335/combat2d.jpg[/imagel][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue AC 16 (dodge), HP 9*

Tac cringes at the sound from the goblin, but cringes more as he notices the heretofore-effective half-orc appearing to be incapacitated by the sound. 

"That does not look like a good sign," he mutters, gulping audibly. 

He looks to Elyra, however, takes a deep breath, and rushes the goblin with the burning branch, hoping his rapier's effective without a hulking half-orc to act as a distraction.

[sblock=OOC]Move to I9, Rapier attack +3, 1d6 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 30, 2009)

His hackles raised, Sandstone rounds the corner of the cottage and advances closer to the bonfire. Standing his ground, the tawny collie bares his canine fangs and barks threateningly at the trio of goblins.

OOC: Move action to advance to I4. Barking as a free action. Readying as a standard action to bite any goblin approaching within melee range.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan continues to move as fast as he can toward the fire, only stopping to attack goblins in his path. His clinging to his action a sign of determination that approaches stubbornness.

ooc: still on the old map? move toward fire. If no goblin in the way, double move. If reaching a goblin charge with glaive (1d20+6, 1d10+6 with charge bonus).


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 1, 2009)

jkason said:


> [Tac] looks to Elyra, however, takes a deep breath, and rushes the goblin with the burning branch, hoping his rapier's effective without a hulking half-orc to act as a distraction.




The sight of the helpless priest fills Elyra with dread.  She cannot leave either goblin unattended when the half-orc cannot defend himself.   "Take that one," She calls to Tac, "I'll get the other." 

She runs up to the goblin standing before the chanter and strikes, hoping to slay the wretched thing quickly.  She knows that while Goblin spellcasters have no great reputation as wizards, their tricks make them dangerous in a larger pack.


[sblock=OOC]Move to N7, Longswod attack +4, 1d8+3 dmg (includes favored enemy bonus)[/sblock]


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jul 1, 2009)

Grokk groans in pain, his hands clutching his head. _I hate goblins!_ 

Once the agony passes, the half-orc will attempt to attack the spell-slinging goblin. If it has already been killed or has run away, he will attack the nearest goblin to him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 2, 2009)

*Round 4*

Sivan deteminedly trudges forward, glaive at the ready.  The paladin's stubborn stride forward at last pays off; he rounds the corner separating the Festival Square and the public green to the south.  

Hackles raised, Sandstone rounds the corner of the cottage and advances closer to the bonfire. Standing his ground and readying a bite at any goblin approaching within melee range, the tawny collie bares his canine fangs and barks threateningly at the trio of goblins.

The sight of the helpless priest fills Elyra with dread.  She cannot leave either goblin unattended when the half-orc cannot defend himself.   "Take that one," she calls to Tac, "I'll get the other."  Elyra runs to the goblin standing before the chanter and strikes, hoping to slay the wretched thing quickly.  Longsword at the ready as she sweeps past the stunned priest, Elyra puts the might of her well-muscled arm into her swing and aims for the exposed neck of Goblin1.  With a mighty and resonant ting of metal slicing through air, Elyra lops the head off Goblin 1 with a clean blow, dealing 10 points of damage.  The goblin chanter standing behind its dead compatriot narrows its eyes at Elyra, its raised whip twitching.

Grokk groans in pain, his hands clutching his head but unable to do anything more for the moment. _I hate goblins!_ 

Tac cringes at the piercing shrieking sound from Goblin3, but cringes more as he notices the heretofore-effective half-orc appearing to be incapacitated by the sound.  "That does not look like a good sign," Tac mutters, gulping audibly.  Nodding at Elyra's retreating back, Tac takes a deep breath and rushes Goblin2, hoping his rapier will prove effective without a hulking half-orc as distraction.  As the tip of Tac's rapier whittles through the air by the bonfire, Goblin2 hops sideways toward the flames.  Though Tac's lunge with the rapier is a miss, bits of Goblin2's leather armor begin to smolder from the intense heat and proximity of the bonfire.  The goblin hops distractedly to and fro, howling in fright--Tac completely forgotten for the moment.

One of its kin dropped to the ground on the public green and the other goblin distracted by its smoldering armor, Goblin3 focuses on Elyra with a hard squinty glare and shuffles ten feet to the north.  Drawing its barbed-tip braided whip backward then casting the throngs forward, Goblin3 attempts to lash Elyra but misses wide.  The missed blow clearly angers the goblin and, unlike its brethren who tend to retreat, Goblin3 warily eyes Elyra and prepares to lash out again with the whip.  The creature's eyes flicker toward Grokk.

The hideous goblin shriek begins to retreat from memory and Grokk finds that he recovers himself and can once again move.  Elyra now stands between himself and one headless goblin lying in a pool of blood at her feet, while the shrieking goblin has pranced ten feet to the north. 

*Status:* Sivan H1 (new map), Taran I4, Elyra N7, Grokk L7, Tac I9, Talashia off-map (doing something honorable). Goblin1 _dropped_. Goblin2 J10. Goblin3 P7.

*Initiative:*
Sivan 21
Taran 14
Elyra 11
Grokk 8
Tac 7
Talashia 3
Goblins 2


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue AC 16 (dodge), HP 9*

"Yup. Definitely easier with a half-orc," Tac decides as the gobling dodges his attack. Hoping his cousin's doing better, Tac lunges at the goblin again.

[sblock=OOC]Rapier attack +3, 1d6 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 2, 2009)

Elyra advances warily, meeting the Goblin's gaze with a steely glare and weaving her bloodstained blade before her.  She has played this game with goblins before, and knows that the creatures become distracted by displays of rhythm and color.

Despite itself, the goblin's attention drifts for a moment from thoughts of war to delight in the shining crimson flicking before it.  In that instant, Elyra lunges.

[sblock] OOC:  Take a 5 foot step to O6, Longsword attk +4, 1d8+3 against Goblin 3; 
I figure the whip has reach and I don't have the Pathfinder rules handy -- Does the 5 foot step invoke an attack of opportunity?  It does not matter, she will soak it if necessary for the chance to strike the Goblin.

The fascination bit above is just color for the Favored Enemies schtick -- Edit or eliminate it if it is inconsistent with anything.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 2, 2009)

Ears back, hackles raised, fangs bared; Sandstone growls for a moment before swiftly closing the distance between he and the goblin warchanter. Once within reach the viscous canine lunges to tear at the small creature's soft neck with his powerful jaws.

OOC: Growling as a free action. Charge to O-6 as a full round action, attacking goblin 3; bite +6 (1d6+4); –2 penalty to AC.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan, reaching the scene, continuous toward the goblin near the way..

ooc: move to H9


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jul 4, 2009)

_Praise Torag!_, Grokk thinks as the pain recedes. His grim eyes train on the goblin whose foul screech caused it. Seeing it fall, he grunts in satisfaction and then turns his gaze to the one goblin still standing. With a determined glare, he swings his hammer and runs at the foul creature, prepared to end its life.

[sblock=OOC]Charge attack: +4, 1d8+2/20/x3, AC: 13[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 4, 2009)

*Round 5*

Sivan, reaching the scene, continues toward the goblin nearest the byway.  The yellow-haired paladin strides forward, looking to aid Tac.

Ears back, hackles raised, fangs bared; Sandstone growls for a moment before swiftly closing the distance between himself and the goblin warchanter. Once within reach, the viscious canine lunges to tear at the small creature's soft neck with powerful jaws.  The rough collie flies to a position just past Elyra and clamps its fanged maw 'round Goblin3's fleshy neck, biting for 9 points of damage.  As Sandstone's teeth rend the goblin's flesh, the goblin goes limp as a rag doll in the collie's mouth, blood coursing from a gaping wound.  Goblin3's whip falls in a sodden bloody mess to the ground.

Elyra advances warily, meeting the Goblin's gaze with a steely glare and weaving her bloodstained blade before her. She has played this game with goblins before, and knows that the creatures become distracted by displays of rhythm and color.  Just before Elyra and act, however, the brown collie flashes past and, leaping the last few feet, grabs the goblin by the throat for the kill.

_Praise Torag!_ Grokk thinks as the pain recedes. His grim eyes train on the goblin whose foul screech caused it, watching as the rough collie slays the beast.

"Yup. Definitely easier with a half-orc," Tac decides as the goblin dodges his attack. Hoping his cousin's doing better, Tac lunges at the goblin again.  Tac lunges, but Goblin2 goes wild with the fear of fire as small flames erupt on the shoulder of its armor.  The goblin hops back and forth in a frenzy, unable to put out the fire, its frenzied movements a plague to Tac's aim.

*Status:* Elyra and Grokk can re-declare Round 5 actions, if desired--Taran's kill of Goblin3 alters the combat. Current positions (pending actions/movement for Elyra and Grokk):  Sivan H9, Taran O6, Elyra N7, Grokk L7, Tac I9, Talashia off-map.  Goblin1 dropped. Goblin2 J10. Goblin3 dropped.  [imager]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7070/combat2f.jpg[/imager]

*Initiative:*
Sivan 21
Taran 14
Elyra 11
Grokk 8
Tac 7
Talashia 3
Goblins 2


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 4, 2009)

Still leading Talashia by the hand, the girl child pulls and tugs her way west through Sandpoint.  The ground underfoot slopes down as the byway wends its way toward the lower elevation of town flanking the eastern and southern bank of the river.  As the pair alternately walk and jog through the streets, Talashia hears the town's alarm bell toll, and menfolk bustle women, children, and the very old into homes or shops.  Talashia passes a knot of three men armed with billy clubs, one of whom looks as if he'd like to herd her away from the fight but obviously lets the issue go as Talashia hustles the girl west away from the fracas in front of the Cathedral.  Everywhere the pair passes, it's evident that Sheriff Baylock has called for the volunteer brigade for form, for men hunt for makeshift weapons and head east and north for the city offices.

Stopping in front of a thatched-roof cottage with a bit of smoke floating out its fire hole in the roof, the girl opens the front door and flies into the arms of a surprised-looking woman whose thick brown braids hang in a dishevelled mess.  "Clara!"  The woman cries, hugging the girl fiercely before also pulling away to chastise her daughter.  "So worried we were!  Musn't run off like that!"  An grey-haired woman wrapped in an old but clean woolen blanket sits on the dirt hearth beside the fire, nodding her head in oblivion while the mother clucks at her child.  "So worried!"  Noticing Talashia lingering in the doorway for the first time, the mother straightens in fear and shoves the girl behind her back.  "Who's this then?" the mother asks, eyeing Talashia with suspicion.  Clara's voice, muffled in her mother's skirts, squawks, "No, Ma, she's _good_.  She helped me back here."  At Clara's words, the mother's stance softens a hair but she keeps the girl pressed behind her and takes a step to place herself between the door and the grandmother by the hearth.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

Talashia smiles at Clara and nods at her mother. "Please accept my apologies if I seem rude, but the goblins are still attacking, and now that Clara is safe I'll be needed back there. Keep your door shut and locked until you hear a human voice is my suggestion."

She spares a wave for the little girl. "Goodbye Clara. Keep your mother safe from the goblins now."

Then she takes a step back and turns to head back towards the fight, this time at a full run!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Elyra re-declaring for Round 5:



CanadienneBacon said:


> Ears back, hackles raised, fangs bared; Sandstone growls for a moment before swiftly closing the distance between himself and the goblin warchanter. Once within reach, the viscious canine lunges to tear at the small creature's soft neck with powerful jaws.  The rough collie flies to a position just past Elyra and clamps its fanged maw 'round Goblin3's fleshy neck, biting for 9 points of damage.  As Sandstone's teeth rend the goblin's flesh, the goblin goes limp as a rag doll in the collie's mouth, blood coursing from a gaping wound.  Goblin3's whip falls in a sodden bloody mess to the ground.




"Good dog," Elyra tells the dog, her tone flat and her features poker-faced.  She notices Tac closing with the goblin on the other side of the bonfire, and skirts around the blaze.  She comes up behind the foul creature and swings at it.

OOC:  Moving clockwise around the fire.  If I've counted spaces right (depending on where the edge of the bonfire sits) she can move and attack.  If necessary, she will just make a double move and try to set Tac up with a flank.

Attk:  longsword +4 1d8+3


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan uses the superior reach of his weapon to attack the nearest goblin.

ooc: Sivan attacks with his glaive (1d20+4, 1d10+6) G2.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Round 5, Re-declaraction [Sivan, Elyra, Grokk]*

Having lumbered down the byway from the north, Sivan thrusts his glaive past Tac at Goblin2 but misses; Goblin2's leather jerkin, now fully on fire, causes the vile creature to yowl in fear and pain.   The fire on the southwestern side of the bonfire creeps up the pile of wood, igniting a hollow log on top and sending a shower of sparks raining down below.

On the dry side of the bonfire, Elyra congratulates Taran on his kill.  "Good dog," Elyra sas, her tone flat and her features poker-faced. She notices Tac closing with the goblin on the other side of the bonfire, and skirts around the blaze. Elyra comes up behind the foul creature and swings at it.  Goblin2 thrashes wildly, unaware of Elyra standing behind it; the creature's wild sporadic movements render Elyra's swing with the longsword a miss.  Unable to put out the fire in its armor and uncaring of the double threat to its front, Goblin2 darts forward and attempts to run away, shrieking as the fire seeps consumes the last of its leather jerkin and begins to work on skin and flesh.  The goblin's heedless attempt to flee presents Sivan, Elyra, and Tac with the opportunity to strike again.  Sivan is the first to react, jabbing his glaive forward a second time--this time catching the goblin for 7 points of damage.  The goblin's fire-crazed eyes sigh with surprise and near relief as Sivan's glaive slices open a vital wound, causing Goblin2 to collapse in a burning heap of blood and entrails at the base of the bonfire.

A quick check of the public green reveals no more signs of goblins at hand.  Cries of danger, however, still ring throughout the town from all sides.  Doors thud closed and are latched and barred from the inside, and the Sandpoint Bell tolls warning peals from the direction of the city offices further west on the bluff overlooking the dock by the river.   The sound of mens' voices, eager to fight, and the din of clanking metal resonate, even from the quiet of the public green.  The fire atop the bonfire finds fresh fuel on the northern slope of sticks and fully ignites, sending smoke and sparks heavenward.

Status: Elyra K11, Goblin2 dropped.

*******************************Initiative over, please post at will*****************************


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

As the armored man takes down the final goblin, Tac gives a heartfelt, "Thanks. I'm not much of a fighter, myself."

Now with the cackle of goblin speech silenced, he looks about. 

"That has to be all of them, right?" he says, clearly unconvinced. "I mean, any more and surely the guard would have spotted them? Speaking of ... where is the town guard?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 7, 2009)

jkason said:


> "That has to be all of them, right?" he says, clearly unconvinced. "I mean, any more and surely the guard would have spotted them? Speaking of ... where is the town guard?"




"Good question," answers Elyra.  Sparing another look at the dog, she looks around the square again.

"Where does the militia muster?" she asks her cousin.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 7, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "Good dog," Elyra sas, her tone flat and her features poker-faced.



As the violence abates, the tawny collie lets its long tongue dangle from its lips before responding with a resounding bark. Panting, Sandstone peers around the green intently with its ears cocked as it searches the surrounding area for wayward goblins.







mfloyd3 said:


> "Where does the militia muster?" she asks her cousin.



Assuming no other goblins are in evidence, the canine lopes westward along Tower street towards the nearby city offices.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2009)

*Sivan*



> As the armored man takes down the final goblin, Tac gives a heartfelt, "Thanks. I'm not much of a fighter, myself."




"My name is Sivan. And you did good."



> Now with the cackle of goblin speech silenced, he looks about.
> 
> "That has to be all of them, right?" he says, clearly unconvinced. "I mean, any more and surely the guard would have spotted them? Speaking of ... where is the town guard?"




"I don't know. But if they infiltrated the ceremony, they could be everywhere. We should band together and look for others who might need our assistance."


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Walking Dad said:


> "My name is Sivan. And you did good."




Tac blushes. "No, really I got in one lucky shot. Oh! And I'm Tac, and this is my cousin Elyra, and he's Grokk--we just met."



mfloyd3 said:


> "Where does the militia muster?" she asks her cousin.






Ambrus said:


> Assuming no other goblins are in evidence, the canine lopes westward along Tower street towards the nearby city offices.




Tac is about to answer his cousin when the dog starts off. He closes his mouth a moment, looks to Elyra, then shrugs.

"Actually ... that way," he says, pointing after the dog. 

"That's Sandstone, by the by." Tac informs Sivan. 

"Um, also, I seem to have misplaced Talashia again. I saw her when we were running to the fire, but ... I hope she's okay."



> "We should band together and look for others who might need our assistance."




"Well, I'd hope other folks would be seeking out the guard, too. We should have a better idea of any other trouble spots by talking to them. It's not a big city, but it's very ... twisty. I wouldn't want to go wandering around blind trying to figure out where goblins would pop up."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

As she runs back towards the bonfire, Talashia is relieved to see that the goblins appear to have been dealt with. She slows to a trot as she comes nearer to some people she recognizes from the debacle at the feast.

"You got them! Good work! Have you heard or seen any more around here?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 8, 2009)

jkason said:


> "Actually ... that way," he says, pointing after the dog.
> 
> "That's Sandstone, by the by." Tac informs Sivan.



"Is it?"  Mutters Elyra darkly.  This draws a querulous look from Tac, but he continues.



> "Well, I'd hope other folks would be seeking out the guard, too. We should have a better idea of any other trouble spots by talking to them. It's not a big city, but it's very ... twisty. I wouldn't want to go wandering around blind trying to figure out where goblins would pop up."




Elyra looks at the goblin corpses.  While hardly fat, the goblins do not show signs of starvation.  And they are sufficiently well-armed to make her think they are not poor, at least by the standards of their kind.  So what would drive these creatures to attack a town of this size?  

"There's something funny here," she observes, "Let's see if we can find out what before we meet up with the militia."  She walks over to the whip-wielding goblin and begins checking over the blood-stained corpse.

OOC:  Search of the body.  Anything odd?  Also, I think Sandstone killed this one.  Elyra would be looking to see if anything seems strange about the wound.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 8, 2009)

Sandstone pads along Tower street until the curve of the road allows him to see the city offices building; perhaps a hundred feet away from the bonfire. The tawny collie is curious to see the crowd assembling there, who appears to be in charge and what kind of action is being organized. All the while he remains vigilant for signs of skulking goblins in the area.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

jkason said:


> Tac blushes. "No, really I got in one lucky shot. Oh! And I'm Tac, and this is my cousin Elyra, and he's Grokk--we just met."




The burly half-orc nods when he hears his name and walks toward the others. "This attack makes little sense." He looks around for signs of further trouble, scratching his chin and the small patch of dark hair there. "It could be a distraction for something else going on. It could be a warning of further attacks. It could be the act of a rogue band of gobbies looking to stir something up, but I doubt it. I get the sense that there is something darker at work here."

Grokk wipes the gore of off his hammer and slides it back into the sling on his back. "We should make sure nothing else is going on right now." He pauses, looking around, thinking. "And then I think we need to talk to the mayor...and the Sherrif. See if they have heard anything or know anything about this incident."


----------



## jkason (Jul 10, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Oh, thank goodness," Tac says when the familiar white-haired woman comes into view. "Between my conscience and the Chief Engineer, you have no idea how much misery I'd be in if you were hurt."



Shayuri said:


> "You got them! Good work! Have you heard or seen any more around here?"




Tac shakes his head. "That's all we've seen. We were going to find the guard, but El wanted to look over the bodies. She knows a lot about gobbies, so I figured that was best."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2009)

"The bodies are dead. They're not going anywhere," Talashia points out. "The live ones are the one killing people. We need to keep moving!"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 13, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "The bodies are dead. They're not going anywhere," Talashia points out. "The live ones are the one killing people. We need to keep moving!"




Elyra looked up.  "Can you tell me what they're after?" She asked the white-haired woman irritably.  "Because they don't usually charge into a town like this.  They're cowards -- They attack when they have numbers, and run before there's a real fight."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 13, 2009)

Elyra walks over to the whip-wielding goblin to check the blood-stained corpse.  Perception 7/17 (inclusive of +2 vs goblinoids).  The wound on the goblin's neck is ragged where sharp teeth ripped through sinew and muscle.  The force behind the pair of jaws that did the damage is evident; while certainly strong, the creature who killed the goblin could have been a very powerful dog, or perhaps something stronger.  Elyra finds no convincing evidence one way or other, save that the "dog" is a fierce warrior, and cunning, for it bides its time to wait for the opportune moment.  

Aside from the mortal neck wound, Elyra finds other aspects of the dead goblin to be interesting.  For starters, the goblin is a she-goblin.  Judging by the breast barding and bones intertwined into the she-goblin's lanky hair braids, the creature is some sort of shaman or warchanter whose role during battle is often to inspire the troops through song.  The she-goblin's dogslicer is of the normal quality carried by most goblins, which is to say that the wrong angle on a poor blow would decimate the hilt and mangle the blade.  A quick search of the she-goblin's nattered leather pouch reveals a small glass jar with a rusted metal lid, the contents of which look to be a clear green liquid.  Other than the studded leather armor worn by the she-goblin, the whip, and the dogslicer, the dead she-goblin also sports a shortbow, a quiver containing 20 arrows, and 20 gold crowns.  The gold coins are freshly minted, local, and shine brightly in the late-afternoon sun...quite a prize for a goblin.

[imagel]http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/1149/sheriff.jpg[/imagel]With no other goblins are in evidence, Sandstone lopes westward along Tower street toward the nearby city offices.  Padding along the street until the curve of the road allows him to see the city offices building--perhaps a hundred feet away from the bonfire--the tawny collie spots a throng of 40 armed locals, all of them men, and most of them poorly armed.  Here and there, the remains of 16 dead goblins litter the cobblestone byway of Tower Street; from the goblin carcasses, it is clear that the town guard has been at work.  

The crowd of volunteers in front of the city offices is unorganized but stands murmuring quietly as Sheriff Hemlock, who appears to be in charge, issues orders.  As Sandstone and the others approach, the sheriff send knots of men in pairs and threes off into the city in various directions to scour the town for last vestiges of goblin devilry.  With each cluster of volunteers, the sheriff sends one official town guardsmen as deputy.  [imager]http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/4198/mayorr.jpg[/imager]Kendra Deverin, the mayor of Sandpoint, sands quietly just inside the open doorway of the main city office buiding, nervously fingering a gold signet ring 'round and 'round on one finger.

Sheriff Hemlock looks up and grunts as Grokk, Elyra, Sivan and the others round the bend in the byway opposite the gathering in front of city hall.  "You there, you've the look of fighting sorts.  We need a hand what with the White Deer.  Grover here," the sheriff points the end of a club at a middle-aged man with a shriveled right arm before continuing, "thought he heard sommat amiss over there.  I'm sending this lot," the sheriff gestures to the men gathered in the byway, "down ter the junkyard ter see what's what.  If yer not badly injured," the sheriff eyes each and nods, sure that no one is hurt, "we'll be needing someone to have a look at the White Deer, just up the road a bit."  The sheriff crosses his arms and waits for a reply, clearly expecting a yes.  From the darkened doorway, the mayor pushes off the wall and eyes Talashia with interest.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 13, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "You there, you've the look of fighting sorts.  We need a hand what with the White Deer.  Grover here," the sheriff points the end of a club at a middle-aged man with a shriveled right arm before continuing, "thought he heard sommat amiss over there.  I'm sending this lot," the sheriff gestures to the men gathered in the byway, "down ter the junkyard ter see what's what.  If yer not badly injured," the sheriff eyes each and nods, sure that no one is hurt, "we'll be needing someone to have a look at the White Deer, just up the road a bit."  The sheriff crosses his arms and waits for a reply, clearly expecting a yes.  From the darkened doorway, the mayor pushes off the wall and eyes Talashia with interest.




Elyra wipes her bloody blade on the she-goblin's dirty breeches, then cuts its pouch free from its belt.   "I'll go," she says flatly.  She tosses the pouch to the sheriff.  "But there's something wrong here.  That's 20 crowns, all new and shiny.  Looks like a payoff."  She lets the sheriff digest that, then gestures to the pouch and adds, "Think you can get that to the wounded?  I think the goblins owe 'em."


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

The tawny collie turns his head to follow the pouch as it arcs overhead. A brief canine whine escapes his lips as the sheriff catches the tossed purse. Looking back mournfully, the tawny collie pads off to the right along Main Street as if heeding the sheriff's order. Continuing up the sloping road, the dog crosses Junker's Way onto Cliff street as turns eastward towards the city gate. All the while, Sandstone continues to peer around with ears cocked, on the lookout for goblin raiders in every shadow.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

"I'll go too, of course...but..." 

Talashia looks at Elyra with surprise bordering on shock.

"You mean someone paid the goblins to attack? Are you sure? They could have looted those coins from townspeople, couldn't they?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "You mean someone paid the goblins to attack? Are you sure? They could have looted those coins from townspeople, couldn't they?"





"Looted 'em when?" Asked Elyra.  "These guys seemed to spend the whole time dancing around the bonfire.  And if they did make a score like this in the first few minutes, why'd they stay?"  She shakes her head.  "Something stinks."  She picks up the goblin's jar of green liquid but does not comment on it, focusing instead on Talashia and the Sheriff.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Talashia frowns, troubled, and looks at the Sheriff. 

"In any event...you have at least two volunteers." She catches sight of the brave collie that's been helping against the goblins and can't help but smile. "Or maybe three."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 14, 2009)

Sheriff Hemlock catches the coin pouch tossed to him by Elyra with a surprised grunt.  Opening the pouch to examine its contents, the Sheriff immediately frowns and looks up, the furrows in his dark brow deepening.  "Stinks, indeed.  Help for the wounded and their families seems right and good in my eye."  The sheriff nods at Elyra then returns his attention to dispensing orders to the men assembled in front of the city offices.  ". . .careful down in them junk heaps, lots of hidey holes.  Careful what ye turn over. . .back up here at sundown. . .now go." 

Mayor Deverin leaves her post at the door to approach Sheriff Hemlock.  With a quiet word to the sheriff's ear, the mayor outstretches her white hand to take the nattered goblin pouch of gold from the lawman.  For his part, Sheriff Hemlock says or does nothing, but hands the pouch to the mayor without protest.  As the sheriff and his men leave, the mayor heads back inside the city office buiding and shuts the front door.


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

As the group sets out, Tac runs back to where he dropped his bow and retrieves it.

"Hope I don't need it, mind, but you never know, right?"

_later, at the city offices..._

Tac gulps audibly at the talk of more goblins, and worse--of a goblin benefactor. But as both his cousin and the woman he's supposed to 'keep out of trouble' for the Chief Engineer both volunteer, the young engineer nods. 

"Aye. Nothing to it but to look, right? Civic duty and whatnot?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2009)

*Sivan*

"You have my glaive. I will go where I needed!" Sivan confirms and moves with the other.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

Talashia turns from the door to look at the others assembled there with a critical eye. After a moment she nods to herself.

"All right then. The junkyard. If I remember right it should be..."

She looks one way, then the other.

"...just up the road a bit," she finishes, and sets off in that direction, with a whistle and pat of her leg to the dog.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 21, 2009)

Heading north and east along Cliff Street, the sounds of gulls crying echoes through the early evening fog that now gathers in deep spots along the byway.  Off to the left, the open ocean can be glimpsed over the clifftop through narrow passageways between thatched-roof abodes.  Just past The Way North, where the wizened old gnome Veznutt Parooh sells maps and the occasional sea chart out of his living room parlor, Cliff Street and Church Street intersect in front of The White Deer, a sizable tavern and inn overlooking the Varisian Gulf to the north.  Unlike most of the structures in Sandpoint, The White Deer is three stories in height with a stone first story and two wooden upper floors.  The owner proprietor, a Shoanti man named Garridan Viskalai, keeps a clean and spacious inn with prices comparable to what Ameiko Kaijitsu charges at The Rusty Dragon.  Despite the quality of The White Deer, however, Garridan's gruff attitude and oftentimes melacholy family prevent The Deer from attaining popularity amongst the locals.  Mostly travels stay at The Deer.

[imagel]http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/706/goblindog.jpg[/imagel]As the group--led by Sandstone--walk down Cliff Street toward The White Deer, it quickly becomes apparent that someone's in trouble, for the sounds of a frantically barking dog fill the air, as do the more gutteral all-too-familiar growls of a team of goblins.  Slowing to a footpad pace, the group spots a cluster of four goblins cowering--clawed hands clapped over their ears to ward off the madly barking dog--behind a stack of empty crates in front of the tavern.  Directly in front of the wooden double doors of the Inn, a very large and brawny-looking goblin in studded leather wielding what appears to be a small-sized halberd sits perched atop a particularly foul dog-like creature.  The "dog" has a flat nose, beady eyes, the protruding teeth of a rat grown grotesquely large, and a long hairless pink tail nearly the length of whip--all of which lend the unpleasant beast the air more of vermin than of dog.

The large mounted goblin has a human man trapped behind a rain barrel, while the human's hunting dog bravely fights on behalf of his master.  As the group closes in on The White Deer, the mounted goblin charges for the hunting dog and, lunging forward a hair with its halberd, gores the hunting dog in the belly.  As a blue pile of the hunting dog's innards spill forth to the ground, the team of four goblins hiding behind the lettuce crates in front of the tavern yop and cheer for their fearless leader.  The mounted goblin hefts its miniature halberd and croaks a victory yop to the evening sky.  As their cries of victory die in the thickening fog, the goblins turn their yellowed eyes to the human hiding behind the rain barrel.

*Status:*  All goblins are focused on the human man hiding behind the rain barrel and are oblivious to the party.  Each of you have the advantage of a surprise round.[imager]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8931/combat3a.jpg[/imager]

*Initiative:*
Talashia 21
Taran 17
Tac 15
Goblin Commando 13
Goblins 13
Elyra 11
Grokk 5
Sivan 3


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan uses the surprise to getting closer to the action.

ooc: Moves to 10 I. No running in surprise rounds


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 22, 2009)

Hackles raised, Sanstone lopes forward while letting loose a series of thunderous barks to draw the goblins' attention away from the cornered human.

OOC: Moving forward to J9. Barking as a free action.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2009)

Talashia frowned. The goblins were all way too far for a lightning blast. But she'd learned a little something while at school....couldn't do it for long, but maybe she wouldn't have to.

She held her hands close to each other and incanted. Light blossomed between her palms. Not the eye-searing blue-white of electricity, but rather a much more calming violet-blue shade. It gathered into a small sphere about the size of one of her fists, then soared off away from Talashia, traveling in crazy swoops and circles until it hit the goblin rider squarely!

(magic missile! 4 damage. Roll Lookup )


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Elyra hides her alarm at the sorceress' display of power.  Cursing herself once again for not bringing her bow, she charges forward, blade at the ready.

OOC:  Moving to I10.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac bites his lip at the sight of more goblins, but braces himself for more fighting. While they're distracted, he does his best to aim a bowshot at the soft exposed spot behind the dog-like creature's front leg.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to E10, then shortbow +1 (range penalty), 1d6 dmg +1d6 sneak attack[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 2, 2009)

*Surprise Round*

Talashia frowned, thinking, then held her hands close to each other and incanted. Light blossomed between her palms. Not the eye-searing blue-white of electricity, but rather a much more calming violet-blue shade. It gathered into a small sphere about the size of one of her fists, then soared off away from Talashia, traveling in crazy swoops and circles until it hit the goblin rider squarely!  Goblin commando hit squarely in the chest for 4 points magic missile damage.

Hackles raised, Sandstone loped forward while letting loose a series of thunderous barks to draw the goblins' attention away from the cornered human.

Biting his lip upon sight of more goblins, Tac braced himself for more fighting. With the goblins momentarily distracted, Tac aimed a bowshot at the soft exposed spot behind the dog-like creature's front leg.  Tac's arrow winnows through the air, pricking the goblin dog cleanly in the front leg for 8 points of damage.  The beast yelps in pain, just about the time its commando rider seems to recognize that an attack from the flank is underway.

Elyra hides her alarm at the sorceress' display of power. Cursing herself once again for not bringing her bow, Elyra wastes no time charging forward, blade at the ready.

Grokk growls, hefts his warhammer and thunders straight for the pack of goblins cowering behind the lettuce crates in front of the White Deer Inn and Tavern.

Bringing up the rear in steadfast manner, Sivan propels himself forward along with his comrades, his halberd pointed forward at the ready.


*Status*: Talashia E9.  Taran J9.  Tac E10, Elyra I10, Grokk F8, Sivan H9 (space I10 already occupied by Elyra).  Talashia's magic missile, Tac's arrow, and Taran's barking have now fully alerted the goblins to your presence.  Sorry, no updated map--EN World server is very iffy and I don't want to risk it, nor do I want to wait another 15 minutes to update with the map.  Hopefully the server issue will soon be resolved and we can return to full-on gaming.  'Til then we're on "half rations."  

*Initiative*:
Talashia 21
Taran 17
Tac 15
Goblin Commando 13
Goblins 13
Elyra 11
Grokk 5
Sivan 3


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 3, 2009)

The tawny rough collie continues to lope towards the goblin interlopers while barking loudly.

OOC: Full round action to run to S9. Barking as a free action.


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> Tac's arrow winnows through the air, pricking the goblin dog cleanly in the front leg for 8 points of damage.  The beast yelps in pain, just about the time its commando rider seems to recognize that an attack from the flank is underway.




"Huzzah!" Tac cheers at the hit, and it's only then that he realizes his archer cousin is without her favored weapon. 

The young architect rushes to his cousin's side, dropping both bow and arrows at her feet. 

"I'm a decent shot when no one's looking, but I bet you can do better now that they know we're coming," Tac says. He smiles as he draws his rapier. "Besides, I have a half-orc to provide a distraction again, so maybe I can make good with this blade."

[sblock=OOC]Move action to I9, free action to drop bow and arrows, move action to draw rapier.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

Talashia launches another blast of pure magical energy at the 'dog' riding goblin, and moves cautiously closer, wishing to bring her elemental powers into play.

Magic missile: 2 damage
Roll Lookup

Moving at least 20' closer in, but no closer than 10' to any goblin.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 8, 2009)

Talashia launches another blast of pure magical energy at the 'dog'-riding goblin, and moves cautiously closer, the better to bring her elemental powers into play.  The bolt of white-hot energy slams into the Goblin Commando atop the found goblin dog, dealing 4 points of damage.  Obviously injured and now bleeding, the Commando growls at Talashia and points a finger at the white-haired witch.

The tawny rough collie continues to lope towards the goblin interlopers while barking loudly.  Upon gaining the front of the building nearest the Goblin Commando, Taran is in better position to deduce that the human man hiding behind the rain barrel by the White Deer Inn is a noble fop of some sort--the white lace sleeve cuffs, though dirty, are of Korvosan quality and mark the young-seeming nobleman as a man of family and position.  The human stares wide-eyed at the rain of white hail and fire unleashed by Talashia and shivers--though whether from fear of goblins or the white-haired witch, Taran is uncertain.  Either way, the fop looks too frightened to run and completely incapable in a fist fight.

Tac cheers as his first arrow hits its mark against the goblin dog.  Tac's cheer is lessened as he realizes his cousin Elyra is perhaps the better shot but without her bow.  Ever mindful of Elyra's talent, Tac rushes to his cousin's side, dropping both bow and arrows at her feet.  "I'm a decent shot when no one's looking, but I bet you can do better now that they know we're coming," Tac says.  Smiling as he draws his rapier, Tac continues, "Besides, I have a half-orc to provide a distraction again, so maybe I can make good with this blade."

Enraged and now fully at the ready, the Goblin Commando atop the riding goblin dog spurs his mount round and fires a shot with his shortbow at Talashia.  Poorly armored, Talashia proves a ready mark for the Commando's arrow and is pierced through the thigh for 3 points of damage.  As blood flows freely from Talashia's new leg wound, the goblin dog slavers in anticipation, and the Commando points at Talashia--barking a command in a gutteral-sounding foreign tongue.  "Griznacht ebbn!  Geligcht!"

[imager]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2523/combat3b.jpg[/imager]Obviously spurred to action by the Commando's order, the four goblins hiding behind the lettuce crates jolt to action.  Two begin to creep forward, low to the ground, toward Talashia.  The first of this pair (Goblin1) scuttles behind the side of the house adjacent the northern edge of the byway nearest the Inn and is soon out of sight to all save Taran.  The second of the pair (Goblin2) bolts forward into the open, streaking directly for Talashia--dog slicer at the ready.  

The other pair of goblins dart from the lettuce crates toward the nobleman hiding behind the rain barrel.  Goblin3 clambers between crates, knocking over the topmost crate in the process, and gains enough momentum to round the rain barrel and jab at the hidden nobleman with the rusted tip of its dog slicer.  Though poorly fashioned, the dog slicer does its work, digging into the nobleman's arm for 1 point of damage.  The nobleman howls in pain as muscle lies exposed on his tattered arm; the human's feral reaction is very much to the liking of Goblin3, who hops up and down in glee, recklessly brandishing its dog slicer in the air with wild excitement.  Goblin4, who likewise scurried through the heap of lettuce crates, comes to an abrupt halt behind Goblin3 and is forced to duck to stave off being unwittingly sliced by the other creature's brandished blade.  The mad barking of Taran catches Goblin4's attention, and a slyly cunning look crosses its face for half a moment as the creature croaks a jab at the rough collie.

*Status:*  Round 1 paused mid-way for other players to evaluate and react to current combat.  Moving though the lettuce crates counts as difficult terrain and thus takes double movement of 10 feet per 5-foot square.  Talashia I8.  Taran S9.  Tac I9.  Goblin Commando (mounted on goblin dog) U8.  Goblin1 M1 (at the side of a house).  Goblin2 L4.  Goblin3 X10.  Goblin 4 W10.  

*Initiative:*
Talashia 21
Taran 17
Tac 15
Goblin Commando 13
Goblins 13
Elyra 11
Grokk 5
Sivan 3


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Elyra gives her cousin's bow a longing glance, but lets it lie.  The goblins are already closing the distance, she thinks, and this is a time for swords.

Weighing her options, the ranger moves to attack the goblin nearest the white-haired woman.  Elyra had always thought sorcerers were not to be trusted, but this one was throwing lightning at goblins.  That made her useful, at least.

"Mind the one behind the house!  It's trying to flank us!" She calls to her comrades.

Raising her blade high, she charges.

OOC:  Charging, ending move at K5.  +6 to hit (+2, +2 for charge, +2 for favored enemy), 1d8+3 dmg, -2 to AC 
(current AC 13, as she does not have her shield)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2009)

"Gah!" Talashia blurts as pain spreads out from the arrow wound. The weapon isn't deeply embedded, and she can easily yank it out, but it's a stark reminder that she's still flesh and blood...for now.

She quickly casts a spell to help solve that problem. Magic coalesces around her, then fades into invisibility.

"Okay then...let's try this again."

(Shield!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan runs as fast as he is able in armor to help the others

ooc: Runs to join Taran. If this is still the surprise round, I will stay with my previous post.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 10, 2009)

*Round 1, cont'd*








Elyra gives her cousin's bow a longing glance, but lets it lie. _The goblins are already closing the distance,_ she thinks, _and this is a time for swords_.  Weighing her options, the ranger moves to attack the goblin nearest the white-haired woman. Elyra had always thought sorcerers were not to be trusted, but this one was throwing lightning at goblins. That made her useful, at least.  "Mind the one behind the house! It's trying to flank us!" She calls to her comrades.  

Raising her blade high, Elyra charges Goblin2.  Elyra's swing is clean and does 6 points of damage to Goblin2, lopping off the creature's head and leaving it to roll the length of the byway.

Grokk grunts and, breaking into a lumbering run, jogs across the byway and behind the northern row of houses to try to head off Goblin1 before it can flank anyone.

Sivan runs as fast as he is able in armor to help the others, the various pieces of his metalry loudly clanking even in the thickening fog of the day.  The paladin finishes his sprint just fifteen feet behind Taran.


***********************************************End of Round 1**********************************************


 *Status:* This completes Round 1.  Your next posts should be for Round 2.  I have one stated action for Round 2 from Talashia but still need everyone else's.  Movement: Talashia I8. Taran S9. Tac I9. Goblin Commando (mounted on goblin dog) U8. Goblin1 M1 (at the side of a house). Goblin2 L4. Goblin3 X10. Goblin 4 W10.  Elyra K5.  Grokk J1.  Sivan P9.

*Initiative:*
Talashia 21
Taran 17
Tac 15
Goblin Commando 13
Goblins 13
Elyra 11
Grokk 5
Sivan 3


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2009)

With a final resounding bark, the loping canine clears the remaining few yards to the mounted goblin in a soaring leap. Sanstone falls upon the hated creature and its mount with gnashing teeth and flailing forepaws.
[sblock=OOC]5-ft. step to T9, full attack first on the goblin and subsequently on its mount if the goblin dies. Melee bite +4 (1d6+4) and 2 claws +4 (1d4+1) and tail slap +4 (1d4+1).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue: AC 16 (Dodge), HP 9*

Tac's momentarily overwhelmed the by swiftness of events. He barely has time to register Talashia's wound when his cousin neatly decapitates one goblin and Grokk runs behind the building after the other. 

"Talashia, are you alright?" he starts to ask, but as magical power flares, he flinches. 

"I'll take that as a yes."

Sandstones barking, oddly enough, is what finally snaps him into action.

"Okay, if we get out of this, that dog is definitely going home before he gets chopped to bits!" the young engineer says, running to join in the fight with the mounted goblin.

[sblock=OOC]Double move to T7[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

"Gah!" Talashia blurts as pain spreads out from the arrow wound. The weapon isn't deeply embedded, and she can easily yank it out, but it's a stark reminder that she's still flesh and blood...for now.

She quickly casts a spell to help solve that problem. Magic coalesces around her, then fades into invisibility.

"Okay then...let's try this again."

(Shield!)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 17, 2009)

"Gah!" Talashia blurts as pain spreads out from the arrow wound. The weapon isn't deeply embedded, and she can easily yank it out, but it's a stark reminder that she's still flesh and blood...for now.  She quickly casts a spell to help solve that problem. Magic coalesces around her, then fades into invisibility.  "Okay then...let's try this again."  Her protective shield of magic in place, Talashia looks up in time to spot Elrya engage Goblin2 in front of the nearest house to the north of the byway, while Grokk trundles around the side of the same home--hot on the trail of another goblin.

With a final resounding bark, the loping Taran clears the remaining few yards to the mounted goblin in a soaring leap. Sandstone falls upon the hated creature and its mount with gnashing teeth and flailing forepaws.  The rough collie's ferocious bite, which deals 5 points of damage to the Goblin Commando, fells the creature to the packed dirt byway in front of the White Deer Inn and Tavern.  Though Taran's first claw attack and tail slap miss, a solid blow from a second claw hits the goblin dog across the spine, instantly killing the beast--though not before the foul mount loudly squeals in fear and pain one last time.

Momentarily overwhelmed the by swiftness of events, Tac barely has time to register Talashia's wound when his cousin Elyra neatly decapitates one goblin and Grokk runs behind a nearby building after another.   "Talashia, are you alright?" Tac starts to ask, but as magical power flares, he flinches.  "I'll take that as a yes."

Sandstone's barking, oddly enough, is what finally snaps Tac into action.  After witnessing the rough collie's maelstrom attack shred both the goblin rider and its mount to pieces, Tac blurts out, "Okay, if we get out of this, that dog is definitely going home before he gets chopped to bits!"   Rapier at the ready, the young engineer sallies forth into the fray.

Grokk and Goblin1 round opposite corners of the house nearly simultaneously.  With a low growl, Goblin1 flings itself at Grokk and slices the half-orc priest in the thigh with its dogslicer for 2 points of damage.

[imager]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/3409/combat3b3o.jpg[/imager]Not finishing taunting the cornered nobleman fop hiding behind the rain barrel, Goblin3 prances to and fro, then suddenly jabs a second blow at the cowering human for another 2 points of damage.  A pair of bleeding gashes on his forearm, the human screams in fright and tries to shield his face with his injured arm.  Goblin4, the crafiter of the pair, spares a backward glance over its shoulder as Sandstone rips its boss and the boss's mount to pieces then abruptly flings down its dogslicer and flees south down the byway leading away from the Inn.  Goblin4 is speedy and is soon 90 feet distant.

*Status:* Talashia I8. Taran T9. Tac T7. Goblin Commando dropped. Goblin dog dropped.  Goblin1 K1. Goblin2 dropped. Goblin3 X10. Goblin 4 running away. Elyra K5. Grokk J1, -2 HP. Sivan P9.


*Initiative:*
Talashia 21
Taran 17
Tac 15
Goblins 13
Elyra 11
Grokk 5
Sivan 3


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 18, 2009)

Elyra charges forward, blade at the ready, knowing she cannot reach the nobleman before the goblin strikes again.

OOC:  Double-move to V7


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan toward the goblin that still stabs the nobleman. "Stop or face my rightous wrath!"

ooc: double move to v10. Tries to intimidate the goblin (+0).


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2009)

Talashia runs across the green towards the stricken human and unleashes another blast of magic at the goblin there!

(Magic Missile...another freaking 2... Roll Lookup )


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 18, 2009)

Sandstone lets loose a thunderous bark from his bloodied maw before leaping off of the felled goblin dog's carcass to advance aggressively towards the remaining interloper.

[sblock=OOC]Advance to W9 and attack goblin 3 if it remains alive, charging if possible; Melee bite +4 (1d6+4). If it's been felled then double move instead to V16 to pursue goblin 4. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but looking at the larger map of Sandpoint, it seems that Goblin 4 is heading south back towards the Cathedral's facade.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 19, 2009)

*Round 2*

Elyra charges forward, blade at the ready, knowing she cannot reach the nobleman before the goblin strikes again.  

Grokk grunts in surprise as Goblin1 stings him in the leg, then hefts his warhammer to bonk the little runt on the head but misses as Goblin1 ducks low.  

Sivan quickens his pace to head off another attack on the noblemen, yelling out, "Stop or face my rightous wrath!"  Sivan catches Goblin3 from behind--the sight of a knight bearing down on him, polearm extended, is too much for the queer goblin, who stops moving in order to shrink and cower in fear with nothing more than a garbled croak.  Goblin3 is initimated by Sivan.



*Status:* End of Round 2.  Please declare for Round 3.  Movement:  Talashia I8. Taran T9. Tac T7. Goblin Commando dropped. Goblin dog dropped. Goblin1 K1. Goblin2 dropped. Goblin3 X10, intimidated by Sivan. Goblin4 running away. Elyra V7. Grokk J1, -2 HP. Sivan V10.


*Initiative:*
Talashia 21
Taran 17
Tac 15
Goblins 13
Elyra 11
Grokk 5
Sivan 3


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue AC 14 (Dodge) HP 9*

Tac squares his jaw and moves in on the remaining goblin, stabbing at it with his rapier.

[sblock=OOC]Move to W12 and attack with rapier +3, dmg 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 21, 2009)

*Round 3*

Talashia runs 30 feet across the green towards the stricken human and unleashes another blast of magic that rips into Goblin3 for 3 points of damage, causing the nasty fetid goblin to drop its dogslicer in surprise.

Sandstone lets loose a thunderous bark from his bloodied maw before leaping off of the felled goblin dog's carcass to advance aggressively towards the remaining interloper.  Leaping to charge past the dead hunting dog, Sandstone grabs Goblin3 by the throat and bites for 5 points of damage, shaking vigorously.  Goblin3's neck audibly snaps, at which point the goblin immediately goes limp in Sandstone's teeth.

Tac advances 60 feet to the south, in time to see Goblin4 running away around the corner of a building.  Judging by the goblin's lightening pace and posture, it has every intent of fleeing the scene and not returning.

Behind the house along the northern byway, a loud snarl is heard as Goblin1 lunges forward to slice Grokk with its dogslicer.  The creature is surprisingly fierce and plunges its blade into Grokk, dealing a mean blow for 6 points of damage.  Blood pours freely from the gaping muscle in Grokk's thigh.

The rage boils in Grokk as he brings his warhammer to bear upon the impertinent runt of a goblin who has twice slashed him.  With a crushing blow to the head, Grokk beans the Goblin1 for 10 points of damage.  The goblin falls to the grass at Grokk's feet and moves no more.


****************************************End of combat, post at will****************************************

*Status: *Grokk at 1/9 HP. Talashia O8. Taran W9 (charged, +2 to atk, -2 to AC). Tac W12. Goblin1 scored a confirmed crit on Grokk, then was dropped by Grokk. Goblin3 dropped. Goblin4 running away, south back toward the Cathedral. Elyra V7. Grokk J1. Sivan V10.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 21, 2009)

The human man scrabbles out from behind the rain barrel, clutching his tattered arm while obviously seeking to re-gain his composure.  Sight of his dead and mutilated hunting dog, however, make the human's eyes go wide.  Looking up, the man spots white-haired Talashia from across the byway and coughs in nervous distraction before eyeing her a second time with an openly admiring stare.  Ignoring the others, the man steps across his dead dog in favor of jogging toward Talashia.  Pressing his unhurt hand to Talashia's upper arm with a soft squeeze, the man goggles at Talashia's beauty, "Bit of a bind I was in back there, my thanks for your help.  Nothing I couldn't have overcome in time, mind you, but your timely was most excellent!  Aldern Foxglove at your service."  Aldern sweeps to a low bow, but his injured forearm grazes against Talashia's cloth, staining it with blood.  The man immediately starts blotting at the stain, full of cloying apology.  "Horrible of me, please forgive!  Here, let me..."  The man's apology is a poor and obvious excuse to touch Talashia with unabaited desire.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 21, 2009)

Having just dispatched the harrying goblin, the tawny collie drops its bleeding carcass to the ground unceremoniously as he turns in the direction of the fleeing goblin. Without pause the canine takes off at a lopping run in pursuit of its quarry. The fiendish little creatures had wrought havoc in Sandpoint and it seemed that the guard-dog wouldn't rest until the lot of them were dead or driven out of the town altogether. Watching the creature's panicked flight, the rough collie does his best to close the distance between them while remaining discreetly out of the goblin's sight.

[sblock=OOC]Sandstone will use its intimate familiarity with the ins-and-outs of Sandpoint to take advantage of any shortcuts and cover that present themselves while trying to catch up, outflank or cut off the panicking creature. The dog will do this while trying to remain discreetly out of the goblin's sight in hopes that it'll slow down thinking it's not being pursued. If Sandstone doesn't succeed in catching the creature, he'll at least endeavor to keep it in sight until it leaves the town's borders.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 22, 2009)

Elyra pulls a rag from her pocket and cleans her blade, but does not sheathe it as strides over to the nobleman and his captive sorceress.  The dangerous look in her eye communicates her feelings on the subject of men who paw women.

 "What happened here?"  She asks coolly.   "Were there other goblins?  Any other people nearby?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sivan*

"Yes, great timing... but the goblin was already cowering and under control..." Sivan says quietly, looking at the man and Talashia a bit jealous. _He does this only to be near her._

 ooc: .


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2009)

Clearly taken aback by Aldern's forwardness, Talashia fends off his wandering hands as best she can. "No, really, it's all right," she protests. "Don't worry about that."

"I apologize, Mr...Foxglove?, if I seem rude, but one of the goblins escaped and there may be more. If you're all right, we should continue our patrol...others may still be in the same danger you were in."

She shoots Elyra a quick look that screams _back me up on this!_


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac blanches as the dog decimates his goblin prey, then charges after the fleeing creature. 

"Sandstone, no! Come! Heel! You're going to--!" the young engineer calls out, but it's no use.

"And that's why Uncle Herschl didn't work with animals," Tac mutters, sheathing his rapier and moving to retreive his bow and arrows. His preoccupation with whatever trouble their stray companion might get into leaves him largely oblivious to Talashia's plight. Though, as he slings his bow back over his shoulder, he does look around with a bit of confusion.

"Um ... Has anyone seen Grokk?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 25, 2009)

> "I apologize, Mr...Foxglove?, if I seem rude, but one of the goblins escaped and there may be more. If you're all right, we should continue our patrol...others may still be in the same danger you were in."
> 
> She shoots Elyra a quick look that screams _back me up on this!_




"Yes, there are a lot of them about," mutters Elyra.  She finds herself uncomfortable with the sorceress, but her contempt for the fool before them gives them common ground.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 25, 2009)

Aldern Foxglove lets go of Talashia's stained clothing, but with obvious regret and only after Talashia forcibly shifts her weight to pry her cloth from the fop's grasping hands.  Aldern stands from his stoop and bows a second time with a half-smile, his eyes smouldering on Talashia.  "I'm to return home to Magnimar in but a few short days, milady, but I should be honored if you would bless me by joining me for supper at the Rusty Dragon ere I depart Sandpoint."  Foxglove pries his eyes from Talashia a bare moment to grandiously gesture to everyone.  "And your strong-armed companions, as well, of course.  A bite and a sup, on me," Aldern's eyes flash, full of burning intent, to Talashia, "I should relish the opportunity to talk with you more, particularly as I believe a reward is in order!" 

[sblock=OOC]Those from Sandpoint recognize the Rusty Dragon.  It's a prominent and well-regarded tavern and inn within town, run by Ameiko Kaijitsu.  The Dragon is held in high regard for its food, company, and drink, all three.  Ameiko runs a clean establishment.[/sblock]



********************************************The Chase********************************************


Sandstone takes off like a shot, scooting between buildings to try to keep up with and follow the fleeing goblin at a discrete distance (on the hope that the marauder will lower its guard and slack its pace).  Following after the goblin, Sandstone spies the creature first head southwest along Church Street, back toward the Cathedral.  Rather than continue through town, however, the goblin casts a backward glance over its shoulder and--evidently convinced no one follows--slows down to a trot.  The goblin cuts in front of the empty Cathedral festival grounds, skirting rows of upturned banquet tables, then doubles back out of sight around the back side of the Cathedral. 

[sblock=OOC]The goblin has tucked back behind the Sandpoint Cathedral.  Will Taran follow?  I presume so, but thought to ask first.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 25, 2009)

Grokk stumbles out from behind the northern building, bleeding heavily and breathing hard.  The half-orc priest still has his warhammer, but the mattocks hangs limply in one hand as the priest walks with obvious labor toward the White Deer.  "Got the last one."  Grokk grunts, then sits down hard on the grass beside the byway.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2009)

[sblock=Canadienne Bacon]Not wanting to lose sight of the goblin, the rough collie carefully pads along the top of the cliff while skirting the great buttresses supporting the cathedral's southern wing. The hunter ponders why its prey might seek refuge in the Boneyard. Being fenced in by the Cathedral, the city's curtain wall and a sheer drop down the cliff to the Turandarok river below the Boneyard is a literal and figurative dead end. Rounding the Cathedral's southern wing, the rough collie pauses in the shadow of a buttress to determine its quarry's route through the forest of tombstones before following.

OOC: Sandstone will indeed follow, albeit at a discreet distance before it finally succeeds in catching up to the goblin. He's curious to see where the goblin thinks it's going; uncertain whether it's simply lost or if it has a destination in mind. Either way, Sandstone will attempt to circle around and ambush the creature unawares.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac perked up at the prospect of a free meal, especially at such a nice locale. 

"You know, with the dedication deadline, I haven't had much more than stale bread and cold soup for the past week," he says.



CanadienneBacon said:


> Grokk stumbles out from behind the northern building, bleeding heavily and breathing hard.  The half-orc priest still has his warhammer, but the mattocks hangs limply in one hand as the priest walks with obvious labor toward the White Deer.  "Got the last one."  Grokk grunts, then sits down hard on the grass beside the byway.




At the sight of the bleeding half-orc, Tac rushes to the cleric's side. 

"Gods, Grokk, are you all right?" Knowing he has no healing potions on him, Tac looks around, trying to remember where he might find the closest healer (managing, of course, to completely forget that Grokk himself is one).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2009)

*Sivan*

"I thought he is a cleric. He helped the other wounded. Do you need a hand to get to the inn? Somtimes a good wine and a meal is all what is needed!" Sivan says concerned, before looking again at the sorceress, but says nothing more.

 ooc: .


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2009)

Talashia sighs. On the one hand, the Rusty Dragon WAS a pretty nice place, and she was tired of travel rations as well. On the other...

"I suppose there's no harm in accepting his invitation," she relents. 

After all, she reasoned to herself, it wasn't as if letting him pay for supper was incurring a debt. He owed -them-. This was him making good on that. And it wasn't as if he was in a position to press his suit should she rebuff him. If goblins caused him such troubles, she doubted very much he could enforce his will on her.

Abruptly she snapped her fingers, brightening.

"But we still have a job to do! The White Deer, AND the junkyard. That's where we were headed." She nods at the White Deer inn. "We still have to check the junkyard."

There's something like relief in her voice.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2009)

Aldern Foxglove flushes with unfettered delight at Talashia's acceptance of his offer of supper.  "Right, then!  The evening of your choosing within the next three days, lovely girl.  I look forward to it."  Foxglove sweeps a low bow, this time careful to miss Talashia.  Straightening, the man winks at Tac.  "And a meal you shall have, good sir!  'Tis with eager anticipation that I await the honor of your company."  Completely and purposefully ignoring both Sivan and Elrya, Foxglove turns to collect his dog but shrugs with disuse when he sights the dead animal lying in front of the rain barrel.  "Not much use, either as hunting companion or protector, evidently.  I'll call for a wagon to have him carted off to the cliffs."  The dog already disposed of in his mind, Aldern straightens his torn sleeve and, bowing a half-notch a third time, quits the byway with a brief, "Milady" directed at Talashia.

At Foxglove's passing, Grokk sits up and moves to stand.  "I'll be alright, just need a bite and a sup, and a good night's rest.  Just a little winded, is all.  That last one 'were a bit of a cagey beast."  After standing up from the grass with Tac's help (the force of Grokk's leaning stance almost fells the younger and lighter Tac), Grokk straightens his hauberk with a tug and grasps his warhammer a bit firmer.  "A quick gander inside the Inn wouldn't be far amiss--might be intruders inside."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2009)

Still in pursuit of the lone fleeing goblin, Taran rounds the Cathedral's southern wing and pauses in the shadow of a buttress to determine its quarry's route through the forest of tombstones before following.  Following at a distance, Taran notes the oddity of the top of a ladder propped up against the boneyard wall on the wrong side of town.  A bit of fresh earth has been dug up near one of the tombstones, but the boneyard is otherwise empty of denizens.  

Still curious about the goblin's circuit, Sandstone follows after the goblin, noting that the creature's path is indeed circuitous and leads behind the church back north toward the North Gate.  After a few moments more, Taran spies the bulking wooden guard towers abutting the North Gate.  With the North Gate in sight, the goblin's pace speeds up to a loping run.  The creature pauses between buildings to peer back toward the White Deer and Church Street, then makes a mad dash for the Gate, which in the confusion appears to have been left unguarded and open, neither of which is normal. 

Initiative:
Goblin 15
Taran 10 

The goblin runs for the gate and gets within 30 feet of the exit.  The creature appears to be aware of the goings on in front of the White Deer but is aiming for fleetness of foot and the safety of the wildnerness beyond town.  There is 40 feet between the goblin and Taran, who--suspecting the goblin's thoughts--crept a bit closer than could prudently be judged "discrete" as soon as the Gate came in view.  Given the unguarded Gate and the distance stated, the goblin will easily gain the Gate and freedom if Taran elects not to prevent his departure.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 27, 2009)

Breaking into a lopping run at the same moment as the fleeing goblin, the tawny collie lets loose with a series of thunderous barks in hopes of alerting those near the White Deer of the city gate's open and unguarded condition. Leaping the last few yards of Tomb street, Sandstone lunges at its quarry with fangs bared.

OOC: Charge 40-ft. Melee bite +6 (1d6+4); –2 penalty to AC; barking as a free action.


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> After standing up from the grass with Tac's help (the force of Grokk's leaning stance almost fells the younger and lighter Tac), Grokk straightens his hauberk with a tug and grasps his warhammer a bit firmer.  "A quick gander inside the Inn wouldn't be far amiss--might be intruders inside."




Tac nods. "Inn's much closer, at least, and you could probably use with more rest," he grunts out, cheerful despite the extra weight of supporting his companion.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 28, 2009)

jkason said:


> Tac nods. "Inn's much closer, at least, and you could probably use with more rest," he grunts out, cheerful despite the extra weight of supporting his companion.




Elyra wordlessly steps up to the half-orc's other side, helping Tac support the wounded cleric.  She throws a sidelong glance at Tac, inspecting her cousin for injuries, but concludes he is unharmed.

The three fall in step with the group as they make their way to the inn.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 31, 2009)

Elyra and Tac help the injured Grokk to the heavy wooden front door of the White Deer Inn and Tavern.  The door is closed and apparently barred from the inside, but prolonged banging results in a male voice calling out in gruff tones from within.  "GO AWAY!  We don't want no trouble here!"  Tac, despite not having been long in Sandpoint, recognizes the voice of Garridan Viskalai, the brother of Sheriff Hemlock, and owner proprietor of the White Deer.  Normally quiet and somber like his Shoanti brother, Garridan's voice has an edge of fear-tinged grit to it.  Right after Garridan calls out from inside the tavern, the thunderous barking of Sandstone coming from around the corner where the North Gate gives way to the Long Coast Road reverberates in the evening air, followed by the squeal of a goblin and a sickening crunch.



********************************************At the North Gate*****************************************


Sandstone flings himself at the fleeing backside of Goblin4 but despite catching the goblin with its guard down as it runs, the rough collie's bite misses.  The charge at the goblin does, however, result in Sandstone landing between the Gate and the goblin and when the stricken goblin fearfully moves to bolt past Sandstone, the collie reacts with a vengeance, lunging forward and snapping the throat out of the beast for 6 points of damage.  Having given all the sport it ever will, the goblin falls limp like a bloated bag in Sandstone's mouth.  


*Status:*  Goblin4 dropped.  End of initiative for Taran.  Please post at will.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac cringes at the sound of dogs and goblins, and hopes for the best. He turns back to the door.

"Master Viskalai, your brother sent us to check up on you. We've taken care of the goblins, but our friend is injured. If we could just come in to let him rest?"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 2, 2009)

The tawny collie lopes the fifty or so yards down Church street to rejoin the allied group near the White Deer inn. Turning the corner, Sandstone unceremoniously drops the small carcass he carries in his mouth down amidst the pile other slain raiders. The canine offers those assembled there a few short barks as he repeatedly turns in place to draw their attention towards the undefended north gate.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2009)

"But...I thought..." Talashia seems at a loss, but quickly recovers her bearings, especially when Garridan's rebuke is heard.

She strides towards the inn door, pausing a moment to hiss a 'shush' at the barking dog before continuing to her destination. There she gives the door a good pounding and yells, "Garridan, open up! It's your brother who sent us here, so there's no trouble unless you're making it!"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 2, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> She strides towards the inn door, pausing a moment to hiss a 'shush' at the barking dog before continuing to her destination.



The dog obediently stops barking and sits his rump down on the ground while keeping a vigilant eye on the nearby gate.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan looks a bit confused, but then grips his weapon harder and follows others. "So, this way then?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 4, 2009)

After Sandstone presents his quarry as prize and stops barking, someone from inside the White Deer at length unbars the door.  The sound of wood being forcibly pried away, followed by what is evidently an interior wooden bar sliding across the door resounds in the evening's thickening fog ere at length the door is flung open by a coal-skinned Shoanti man roughly the height and stature of the Sheriff.  "Baylor sent you, eh?"  Garridan eyes first Tac then Talashia a moment, then his eyes widen just a hair in recognition.  "You'd better be coming in, looks like one of your number's injured and the night's drawing dark."  The innkeeper issues everyone inside then, casting a look at Sandstone and the heap of dead goblins at the dog's feet, whistles low.  "You too, old pal.  I reckon that night's work deserves something from the kitchen." 

Those who enter quickly ascertain that the White Deer has become a makeshift station for the sick.  Garridan's apron is stained with blood, as is the white apron of his cook, and a pair of patients lie on old blankets on the floor in front of the tavern's hearth.  One, a middle aged woman, has a bad cut in her thigh that has been cursorily bandaged with kitchen towels but is still seeping blood.  The other, an elderly man with a balding head and a thin grey mullet of hair, lies still a few feet from the hearth and doesn't move.  The air of death hangs heavy inside the tavern.  Garridan gestures to the elderly man and matter-of-factly states, "They ripped out Old Walt's innards.  Wasn't much I could do.  Elsie'll probably make it, but we need someone with a better hand to help.  Good thing you lot came along--with the crowd of scavengers out front the Deer playing nasty games with that hunting dog, it was only a matter of time before the beasts found their way in.  Other than Walt and Elsie, the rest of us're doing alright.  What news of my brother and the rest of the town?" 

While he debriefs his guests, Garridan puts a plate of sliced ham on the floor for the dog, then lines up tankards of ale on the wooden bar and gestures for Elyra, Grokk, Sivan, and Tac to take one if they wish.  The fifth tankard, however, Garridan covers with the flat of his hand before offering to Talashia.  "You weren't but a pup of a girl when you left, you sure you're old enough for a drink, lassie?"  With a wink, Garridan offers the tankard to Talashia anyway.  "Reckon you earned it." 

Garridan listens intently to news of Sandpoint and his brother with a solemn shake of his head.  Eyeing Grokk with a frown, the innkeeper grunts.  "Wounded as he is, his company here at the Deer wouldn't go amiss.  If Elsie makes it through the night, the priest can heal her right as rain in the morning after he's got his wind back."  Grokk starts to bark in protest but quiets after stealing a glance at Old Dead Hank just as the wound in his own thigh oozes new blood.  "I'll stay, you lot go," the priest grunts in pain.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac gapes at the dead man a moment, then regains his composure. At least, a little.

"Gods, this is all just so ... wrong," he mutters. 

"It started at the temple dedication," Tac explains, "Not sure if you were there; still not sure why they attacked. Your brother's been organizing volunteers to check out trouble spots since then, which is how we got here." It's perhaps the most concise Tac's explanation of something has been in quite some time.

He drinks the ale quickly, not caring that a small trickle escapes out the corner of his mouth. He doesn't breathe until he's done. Then he nods, and smiles a little in embarrassment. "Sorry. I'm an engineer. This whole kill and be killed is very new--and unsettling--to me."

Looking around the room, Tac nods at Grokk's decision to stay.

"I've seen enough death already. I'd hate for a new friend to be among the bodies, and it looks like you might be of better use here, using the gifts the gods gave you.

"Maybe we should leave Sandstone, too? In case there's any more trouble? Gods know I'd prefer he was filling up on ham than goblin."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 4, 2009)

Surrounded by his fellow injured and suffering townsfolk, the rough collie finds that he has little appetite for the kindly proffered ham. Instead, he pads over to a bucket of water and begins to lap up its contents with a long tongue; if only to wash the foul taste of goblin out of his bloody mouth.

Licking the dripping water from the end of his snout, Sandstone looks over at Ol' Walt's still form with mournful eyes and offers a soft canine whimper. The dog knew him as a quiet man who enjoyed spending hours whittling driftwood on his front stoop. He'd often throw a stick for Sandstone to fetch whenever the collie would happen to pass by. And now the man lay dead on the White Deer's taproom floor; all because the guard dog had failed to notice or stop the goblin interlopers as they stole into town during the holiday.

With his head and tail hanging low, the tawny collie silently pads back out the door. There is little he can do to help ease the townfolk's suffering, but he can certainly act to prevent any further goblin raiding; and the first step is to secure the town's boundaries. He turns to offer those in the common room a single bark before heading out into the deepening twilight, back towards the open and undefended north gate.

OOC: CB, What's involved in closing and barring the gate?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 4, 2009)

Garridan nods at Tac's assessment, adding, "I warn't at the Festival.  Stayed here at the Deer, serving from the taproom and making sure the hired help running the Deer's festival buffet table didn't run out of roasted loin.  Old Walt stumbled in, bleeding his guts out, an' Elsie right after 'im."  Garridan shakes his head with sorrow.  "Damned nasty vermin, them goblins.  I'd like to do them the same as wot they done Old Walt.  What'samatter, boy?  Not hungry?"  Garridan looks down and, noticing the untouched plate of boiled ham, adds, "Sometimes I could swear that dog's human.  Where'd he go, anyway?  HELL FIRE!!!"  Noticing he'd left the front door unbarred and open, Garridan swears and swiftly crosses the taproom floor to peer out into the pressing dark and fog.  "Dog'll get hisself killed!  He belong to one of you?"  The innkeeper closes the door and re-bars it.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac groans as Sandstone runs off, and in response to Garridan's query, says, "I'm beginning to think that dog belongs to some trickster god. He's got the most insane nose for trouble.

"If you bar the door again after we leave, I think you'll be okay. But if I'm gonna keep that dog alive after all the good it did, I think we need to go. Guys?" Tac says, addressing his recent companions as he moves toward the door, straining to catch sight of Sandstone.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 5, 2009)

Elyra nods at her cousin's request, pausing only to take a long pull from the proffered tankard.   "Many thanks," she nods to the innkeeper, making her way to the door.

But there is suspicion in her eyes as she looks through the open doorway, after the dog.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 6, 2009)

Garridan collects the empty ale tankards with a grunt and a nod.  Escorting his guests to the door, the innkeeper tips his fingers to his forehead in a perfunctory salute of thanks.  As Tac, Elyra, Talashia and Sivan head out into the damp and fog-strewn night air, Garridan closes and re-bolts the door after everyone's exited.  

Sandstone isn't anywhere in sight, but as the group clusters in front of the White Deer, two human men clad in rusty chainmail and armed with a short sword each and a lantern shared between the pair approach along the byway from the direction of the town hall.  The gathering fog is thick enough this early in the evening to nearly blot out the lantern ere the men are upon the White Deer.  The pair of humans start when they finally spy Tac, Elyra, Talashia, and Sivan.  "OI!  What's yer business?"  The smaller of the pair addresses the group, his challenging tone an indication that he's a deputy-sword guardsman.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> The pair of humans start when they finally spy Tac, Elyra, Talashia, and Sivan.  "OI!  What's yer business?"  The smaller of the pair addresses the group, his challenging tone an indication that he's a deputy-sword guardsman.




Tac starts himself at the aggressive challenge. 

"The sheriff sent us this way to look for trouble," he says, then points to the goblin bodies. "And we did. But the ... hunting dog we were using ran off that way. We're hoping he hasn't found more of these goblins."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 6, 2009)

The rough collie sniffs around the gateway, both to determine recent comings and goings and also what may have transpired to leave the portal open and undefended.

OOC: Perception +4, taking 20.

Hearing the conversation going on outside the White Deer, the canine's ears perk up. Facing south, Sanstone tries once more to summon aid with a brief bout of barking.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 6, 2009)

jkason said:


> Tac starts himself at the aggressive challenge.
> 
> "The sheriff sent us this way to look for trouble," he says, then points to the goblin bodies. "And we did. But the ... hunting dog we were using ran off that way. We're hoping he hasn't found more of these goblins."



The smaller of the pair of men squints through the fog at Tac and holds the lantern higher aloft to get a better look at Elyra and Sivan.  Looking down, the small guardsman kicks at the dead dog carcass left behind by Aldern Foxglove in the byway.  "Looks to me like yer dog bite it.  Sheriff, eh?  Sheriff's back from trekking down ter the beach, you lot's wanted at town hall, or so I heard.  OI!!!"  The small man yelps as his large companion jumps and elbows him in the ribs when Sandstone starts yet another volley of barking.  "Goblin dog!  Goblin dog!" the larger of the two men rumbles upon hearing Sandstone's queerly loud bark.  Both men are suddenly on point, and brandish their shortswords at a point directed up the byway toward the Gate.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 6, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> The rough collie sniffs around the gateway, both to determine recent comings and goings and also what may have transpired to leave the portal open and undefended.



The normal custom of the town is to leave the gates open and unguarded during daytime hours but to close and bar the gates at night.  From dusk 'til dawn, a two-man sentry is the norm at any Sandpoint gate.  The gate should therefore have been closed and manned right about the time when Father Zantus was giving his speech at the Swallowtail Festival, right when the goblins attacked.  Though it's been foggy this fall, it hasn't recently rained in Sandpoint.  The area at the Gate consists of packed dirt, and many people have trekked in and out of the Gate in the dust of the day.  Despite Taran's keen dragon senses, he requires better light and prowess with tracking to make sense of the many prints in the Gate area.

[sblock=OOC]The "sniffing around the gateway" is basically descriptive fluff, right?  Taran's character sheet doesn't include Scent, which really wouldn't be merited anyway since he's using _disguise_ to maintain his dog form.If you've something on his character sheet that merits more detail from me, please let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> The small man yelps as his large companion jumps and elbows him in the ribs when Sandstone starts yet another volley of barking.  "Goblin dog!  Goblin dog!" the larger of the two men rumbles upon hearing Sandstone's queerly loud bark.  Both men are suddenly on point, and brandish their shortswords at a point directed up the byway toward the Gate.




"No, the dead dog belongs to a minor noble, that bark is ours. And if he's doing that, I'm afraid there's more trouble. Town hall's going to have to wait," Tac says. He looks to the others for agreement as he begins running in the direction of the barking, drawing his rapier as he does.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 7, 2009)

Approaching the mist shrouded north gate from whence the barking had come, Tac sees the tawny colored collie standing vigilantly between the two open wooden doors. Seeing Tac with bared rapier in hand, the dog merely barks once in greeting and then lets his tongue dangle sideways from his mouth as he pants. There are no guardsmen to be seen nearby.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2009)

Talashia found the scene in the tavern surprisingly awkward...seeing people from that long ago, people who knew her, who she couldn't pull her usual aloof and mysterious air with...it was deflating somehow. And yet, kind of warming as well. That sense of awkwardness, of these strangers having seen too much of her, led to her keeping unusually quiet. That is, until she saw the gates.

"What the...who's supposed to be on gate duty today?" she demands of the two watchmen. "It wasn't you two, was it?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 7, 2009)

In the commotion of the initial barking and Tac's drawing his blade and skirmishing for the open Gate, the small weasly guardsman hauls off after Tac, yelling something unintelligble.  The larger of the pair of guardsmen seems uncertain whether to follow in the footsteps of his comrade.  Just when the bulky man, perhaps a bit slow in the head, appears decided to head after his partner, Talashia's comment makes the dufus stop in his tracks and frown.  The man replies, a touch confuddled, "Tallie?  TALLIE!!! " before reaching out to strap Talashia in a would-be bear hug.  Ere the man can grasp her, Talashia recognizes a playmate from her childhood, Ben Olafsson.  Pere Olafsson, Ben's father, kept a small cottage outside the city walls and sold firewood for a living.  Ben and Talashia, being the same age, played at fort-making in the Pere's woodpile.

Ben will incur an AoO if he attempts to bear hug/"grapple" Talashia.  Let me know if Talashia accepts his hug, sidesteps it in some manner, or takes an AoO against him.

At the gate, the smaller weasly guardsman comes to a halt in front of Taran.  Huffing for air from even his short burst of speed, the guardsman pants, "This yer dog? That bark'd wake the dead." The weasly man reaches a hand forward to pat Sandstone.

Let me know how Taran reacts to the attempt to be petted.  And, yes, one possibility would be to take the AoO that the guardsman incurs.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 7, 2009)

The rough collie shies away from the guardsman's outstretched hand and lopes a few steps away out of reach.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Elyra looks off after the guardsman chasing after her cousin, then looks at the other guardsman embracing the sorceress.  Perhaps when the goblins decided to raid Sandpoint they were less brazen and better informed than she had thought.

 "Wait here, we will yell if there is trouble," she instructs her colleagues, and trots after the running guardsman.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> At the gate, the smaller weasly guardsman comes to a halt in front of Taran.  Huffing for air from even his short burst of speed, the guardsman pants, "This yer dog? That bark'd wake the dead." The weasly man reaches a hand forward to pat Sandstone.




"That's Sandstone," Tac says, "Though I'm hoping there no literal dead waking involved. It's been a crazy enough day without them. Now, what the blazes are you barking at, boy?"

[sblock=OOC]Perception +6. Not sure if the fog's too thick yet to see the gate open.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2009)

In response to Tac's question, the rough collie merely wags its long tail enthusiastically while continuing to pant.[sblock=OOC]Sandstone is standing in the open gateway, so if Tac is close enough to see him, then he's close enough to see the state of the gate as well.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

It takes Tac a minute, staring at the dog as if it's going to start speaking, then he looks up, and realizes...

"Um, this shouldn't be open, should it?" he addresses his query to the guardsman who chased after him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan looks a bit confused: "Not at all... I think."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2009)

Talashia has just enough time to widen her eyes in shock and gasp, "Ben?!" before she's enfolded in the hug of a man who outmasses her by a factor of nearly two to one. After a second she manages to reach as far around him as she can and gently pat his back, trying to signal him to let go.

When he finally does, she sucks in a breath of delicious, wonderful air and gives Ben a cautious, amused look.

"I'd ask if you missed me," she says with a grin, "but I think I can guess. This is a surprise though...Ben Olafsson of the town guard."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Elyra walks carefully past Tac and the guardsman and kneels carefully by the gate.  She examines the packed earth at the edge of the gate, and then closer to the center.

OOC:  She is looking for goblin prints, thinking a large number might have come through the gates.  Since she is looking for Favored Enemy tracks (adds +2 to Survival) and as a Ranger she gets half her Ranger level on Track (I am rounding up -- Can't check the rules now, CB, but round back down if I'm out of line) her roll is +9.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 9, 2009)

Ben drops Talashia, grins, and roughs up the hair at the top of her head with a meaty palm.  "You got taller, Tal.  Hey, where'd Ernie go?"  Ben seems to suddenly realize that his comrade in arms has left, which causes him to peer into the fog past Talashia.  "C'mon, Tal.  Let's go see where Ernie went."  Big Ben lumbers down the byway and soon enough rounds the corner around the White Deer, swatting at fog the whole time as if it were a gnat in his face.

At the Gate, the smaller of the pair of guardsman replies to Tac with a shake of the head and a suspicious glance at Elyra, who stoops by the open gate doors in a crouch to hunt for tracks.  "No, the watch afore us shoulda had them doors shut fast."  With that, Ernie the Small pushes past Tac and, picking up a stout length of wood leaning against the wall to the left of the inside of the Gate, closes the doors and slides the wooden bar into place.  "That'll keep 'em out."  Ernie declares, brushing splinters and dust from his hands.

[sblock=Elyra]I know everyone's going to read this, but at least if I put it in spoiler tags you have the _option_ of not viewing it and having your PC remain faithfully in the dark.  Elyra (Survival +9 to track goblins) has a good look at the tracks passing in and out of the North Gate.  The ground here is packed dirt and though it hasn't rained in many days, the damp of the fog rims some of the prints to Elyra's well-trained eye, particularly when the lamp-bearing guardsman lumbers close enough to close and bar the Gate.  In addition to the many booted feet of all manner of civilized folk, there are wagon tracks and horse and pony hoof prints.  The Gate's been well-traveled the past three days as people arrive for the Swallowtail Festival.  Laid over top the tracks of folk and commerce that Elyra would normally expect from a town Gate, however, are the in-bound prints of a band of perhaps 20 goblins.  There are no goblin tracks heading toward or exiting the gate--save one, and that pitiless creature looks to be dead where Sandstone slew it.  One medium-sized set of booted feet has laid a series of tracks away from the gate, and in several places these tracks have been laid on top of a set of goblin prints, which ought to be a clear indication that these latter tracks were the last set to leave the Gate area--before the tracks here began to get muddied by the stock of present company.  Ernie, in particular, steps in and ruins a particularly vital print at the center poitn where the Gate doors meet, right before Elyra has the opportunity to get a better look at it.[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 9, 2009)

Sandstone contentedly wags his long tail as the guardsmen close and bar the town's gate. Having previously searched the ground for goblin tracks, the guard dog watches with curiosity as the kneeling woman repeats the exercise. Then, with a light bark to draw attention to himself, the collie turns and lopes eastward into the mist. After only a few yards, the dog stops, turns and barks to signal that he should be followed before continuing on. An occasional bark signals his direction and distance as he continues on towards the Boneyard's entry gate.

[sblock=For those who choose to follow]Past the entry gate the canine follows the northern wall eastward, leading those who continue to follow him through the mist-shrouded forest of gravestones. Eventually the collie comes to a stop and begins hoping up against a bare stretch of the Boneyard's northern wall. Gazing up past the line of Sandstone's pointing snout, sharp-eyed observers can make out the top of a ladder propped up against the wall's opposite side.[/sblock][sblock=CanadienneBacon]I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds by ad-libbing this little side-trek to point out the ladder to the rest of the party. I'm just trying to move things along while keeping everyone in the loop.

BTW, what's with the "bit of fresh earth has been dug up near one of the tombstones"? How much earth are we talking about? Is it a freshly dug grave or someone's preliminary attempt to dig up a body? What's written on the tombstone?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Elyra looks at the retreating dog in annoyance, not wanting to leave the gate yet.    "Who was watching the gate tonight?" She asks, her voice cold with barely concealed rage.

The guardsman is taken aback by her intensity, which draws her in, stepping up to him, her eyes slightly crazed.  "Who was it?"   She repeats.  "Someone let those monsters walk through those gates!  Who was it!?"  Her voice rises in outrage as she stares at the hapless guardsman.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 11, 2009)

"Woulda been Tom Maggard," Ernie says with a frown then steps backward away from Elyra with his hands up to put some distance between himself and the heated exchange.  "Tom Maggard, right Ben?"  Ernie calls with a look to Big Ben, who stands beside Talashia a few feet distant.  Ben looks confused a moment but nods in the affirmative.

Sandstone takes off in a loping run with a light bark, heading eastward.  Please post whether your PC follows after the dog or remains at the Gate.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2009)

*Sivan*

Not knowing to say to that kindly reunion, Sivan starts to follow the dog. Perhaps it has found some clues.


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac looks back and forth between the guards and his seething cousin. His mouth moves, but no sound comes out for a moment.

When Sandstone barks, the young engineer jumps, then quickly says, "I'll go check on the dog, then. You'll call out if you need me?" He quickly heads off to follow Sandstone, exiting the tense situation, though when he notes his canine companion has apparently gone off into a graveyard--a graveyard now covered in thick, atmospherically spooky fog--Tac gulps, though he does stick to his path, looking to find out what the dog's managed to sniff out this time.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2009)

Talashia looks off after the dog and its followers, then approaches Elyra. 

"So whoever was on duty left the gate open, and that's how they got in," she says, glaring at the barred gate accusingly. "They could have been out there for who knows how long, biding their time..."

She sighs. "Even so, maybe we should check to see what that dog smells. It seems to have a nose for trouble."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> She sighs. "Even so, maybe we should check to see what that dog smells. It seems to have a nose for trouble."




"You don't understand," Objects Elyra testily.  "The tracks say someone left after the goblins came in -- Not a goblin, someone with boots.  I think they betrayed the town and left..."  She breaks off, unable to piece out why.

"Hellfire," she mutters, looking at their retreating comrades.   "Fine, let's follow the dog."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2009)

With the threat of fisticuffs evidently passing as Elyra and the others march off east to the boneyard, Ernie recovers his courage and kicks the dirt--destroying more tracks.  "You lot ain't the guard!  Goin' 'round, accusin' at town officials, yer goin' ter regret that.  I'll see ter it meself... "  Ernie mutters the last in a low tone, but Talashia, Elyra, Tac, and Sivan all overhear him anyway.  Ben shuffles over to the Gate to test the worth of the wooden bar by tugging on the both the bar and pushing against the gate doors.  Satisfied, Ben turns around and--smiling-waves at Talashia.

Filtering through the fog that lilts between the gravestones littering the boneyard, the group doesn't at first see Sandstone so it takes some minutes to find where the dog's gone off to.  At the far eastern end of the graveyard, however, Elyra is the first to spot the rough collie standing beside a bare stretch of the boneyard's northern wall. Gazing up past the line of Sandstone's pointing snout, sharp-eyed observers can make out the top of a ladder propped up against the wall's opposite side.  Not far off is a freshly dug-up grave with the contents missing.  The empty grave's headstone reads:

HERE LIES
Father Ezekiel Tobyn
In memorium of a life given to service​


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac stops short as he sees the robbed grave.

"Did the goblins do this?" he says, clearly appalled. He glances to his cousin, clearly more expert on the creatures than he, and remembers she's new to town.

"This ... this was the town priest before the church burned down. With him in it."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 13, 2009)

jkason said:


> "This ... this was the town priest before the church burned down. With him in it."




Elyra looks grimly into the black pit, obviously disturbed by the news. "I don't know," She comments.  "But I don't think the goblins did it.  Someone let the goblins into town, through the main gate, and then left after the goblins were in.  And the goblins were carrying gold -- I can't see them stooping to grave-robbing with that much coin in their purses."  She frowns.  "Maybe they let the goblins in to distract the town so they could dig.  But who would want to disturb the Father's grave?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

Talashia stares in mounting horror at the gravestone. She whispers to herself.

"Father Tobyn...I didn't even know...but of course, that would be why he wasn't at the new dedication..."

Elyra's words seem to snap her out of her shock, and her face settles into a grim expression.

"Lets find out." She looks at the ranger. "You said you saw tracks leading out of town. You can follow them, right? You can lead us on his trail."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 14, 2009)

After pointing out the ladder at the wall, Sandstone circles near to the open grave and sits down a pace or two behind those who'd followed him into the mist shrouded cemetery. With his ears hanging down glumly, the rough collie issues a low canine whimper.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"If someone let the goblins in, then who needed that ladder?" Tac wonders aloud. He shakes his head. "We should probably knock that out of the way before we do anything else. The gate's closed now, but if there's more gobbers and they find that, even if they didn't set it, we'll have a hell of a bad night. Anyone want to give me a hand up there?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 14, 2009)

jkason said:


> "We should probably knock that out of the way before we do anything else. The gate's closed now, but if there's more gobbers and they find that, even if they didn't set it, we'll have a hell of a bad night. Anyone want to give me a hand up there?"[/color]




"Wait a minute," Warns Elyra, placing a hand on her cousin's shoulder to stop him from approaching the ladder.
"Everyone, hold still a minute.  Let me see what I can figure out."  She examines the earth at the base of the wall below the ladder, then backtracks toward the grave, trying to see if she can learn anything from the tracks.

OOC:  Survival +7 to see other people, +9 to see Goblins.  She is trying to find out who, if anyone, came over the wall.  Also, were there any goblins near the gravesite?  If she sees an easy way to do it, she will try to get a look at somewhere she saw Sandstone step, just to see what his prints look like.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan looks around. He neither knows the 'owner' of this grave, nor can he track. But If the others find out more, his combat abilities will be surely needed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2009)

While Elyra hunts for prints, everyone stands in place per her request.  Despite the shrouding fog and the deep of night, heavy dragging marks from graveside to the base of the wall are seen by everyone as evidence that someone has dug up and removed a body from Father Tobyn's grave.
[sblock=Elyra]Survival 21 for tracks other than goblins.  Survival 24 for goblin tracks.  The lack of light, combined with the fog, makes it much more difficult to track, however.  If better lighting were available, more information could be revealed by the tracks.Elyra treks gingerly but quickly around the base of the wall where the ladder lies propped against the outer edge and quickly finds the tracks of five separate goblins, along with scrapes on the stone wall where metal implements heavily rubbed against the inside of the rock wall where the creatures must have climbed down.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

When Talashia sees how hard Elyra has to work to see the tracks and evidence, she holds her hands close, palms facing each other. Licks of blue-white light arc from her fingers and palms into a little ball between her hands. As she spreads her hands wide the ball of light spins out, breaking up into several smaller balls that whirl around the wall where the ladder is...casting eerie silver-blue light that's about as bright as a torch over the area.

(Dancing Lights!)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2009)

The light shone by Talashia is a help to Elyra, who finds it much easier to determine a fuller story as told by the tracks.

[sblock=Elyra]One deeply impinted set of prints at the base of the rock wall surrounding the boneyard indicates that at least one of the goblins jumped down to the ground from the top of the wall, while the others climbed down.  Elyra hunts carefully and determines that a lone pair of lightly shod feet--not in work boots as at the North Gate, but in leather shoes or boots, perhaps--may have been first down off the wall...the depth of the imprint of these tracks indicate that the tracks belong to an individual a great deal heavier than the average goblin (a human or perhaps a half-elf, perhaps).  In any case, the lightly shod tracks are overlaid by the five goblins, which is clear enough that they were made first.  

Elyra spends a few minutes more following the goblin tracks in a meandering fashion--the tracks start to wander 'round the graveyard but eventually all return to Father Tobyn's gravesite, and there it is clear that digging with shovels was done.  The lightly shod feet stand in place at a distance with a vantage of approaches to the boneyard from the west and the north. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 14, 2009)

Sandstone quickly stands and begins wagging his long tail enthusiastically as the silver haired woman's eldritch globes of light coalesce and flit along the Boneyard wall. The curious collie is clearly enthralled by the magical display as he follows the lights' gyrations with his wedge-shaped head.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Elyra gives the eldritch lights a wary eye as she goes about her business, knowing they are useful but distrusting them all the same.  In the end, she straightens and gestures to her surroundings as she speaks.

"They came in over the wall," she says, indicating the ladder.  "I make it five goblins and someone else -- A human, maybe, or a half-elf.  Not the same one who left through the gate, they were wearing wearing heavier boots than the one who was here.  They wandered all over, but they all came to this grave.  They were looking for this one in particular, I think,"  she adds.  "The big one was the leader, it looks like he stood watch while the goblins dug."

She grits her teeth.  "The person who led the digging may still be in town, but there's no way to find him.  Or her.  Or whatever.  I don't know if I can track whoever left, either, it's not going to be easy."

Elyra looks at the group.  "Can anyone make some sense out of this?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 15, 2009)

mfloyd3 said:


> If she sees an easy way to do it, she will try to get a look at somewhere she saw Sandstone step, just to see what his prints look like.



There are two sets of canine paw prints criss-crossing the boneyard in haphazard fashion that approach in seeming tandom from the west near the festival square in front of the Temple and--after sniffing Father Tobyn's gravesite--meander north.  One of the two of these sets of tracks dances round and round--sniffing something of interest, no doubt--in Sandstone's current position.  When Elyra examines what she feels is certain to be a print that surely must have been left by Sandstone, however, the print she finds is three-toed with a fourth dewar claw that leaves a telltale light prick of an imprint in the earth...a distinctly uncanine print.

Sandstone, ever aware of his surroundings, notes the last bent of Elyra's tracking effort to discern the nature of his own print.  

In other words, she's on to you and you're on to her.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2009)

mfloyd3 said:


> ...  "I make it five goblins and someone else -- A human, maybe, or a half-elf. ...




*Sivan*

"Why do you think a human or half-elf? I know you look at the size. Is it the weight? Do we look for a skinny humans, 'normal' half-elves and burly elves?" Sivan asks wondering.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



mfloyd3 said:


> Elyra looks at the group.  "Can anyone make some sense out of this?"




Tac frowns at the new information, looking back and forth from the empty grave to the general direction of the cathedral.

"You don't suppose all of that--" he gestures back to town, indicating the goblin hijinks--"was a distraction to dig up the Father's body, do you?" He shakes his head. "But the festival was going on anyway, so I can't imagine much of anyone was around here... and what could anyone need out of the corpse of a priest who died years ago?

"You know, this is why I'm an engineer. Math all adds up. People and motivations just make my head hurt."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2009)

Waiting and watching to make certain that he is unobserved, the collie carefully moves a trinket he'd been carrying to his mouth. Padding over to Tac's side, the dog drops his burden at the engineer's feet before stepping back and offering a brief bark to garner attention. With his wet nose pointing at the trinket, Sandstone growls menacingly for a moment.

Anyone picking up and examining the trinket can see that it is a carved wooden amulet in the shape of a rounded female goblin with a bulging belly hanging from a nattered leather cord.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> "Why do you think a human or half-elf? I know you look at the size. Is it the weight? Do we look for a skinny humans, 'normal' half-elves and burly elves?" Sivan asks wondering.




"Um --"  Elyra looks up distracted by the look she had exchanged with the "dog."  It knew what its tracks meant, she realizes.  It thinks like a person.

But, following her gut, she chooses not to try to sort this out with the others in the middle of the current crisis.
"I don't know human or half-elf for certain," She explains.  "Could be a half-orc or an elf, or anyone else about human-sized."


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Ambrus said:


> Padding over to Tac's side, the dog drops his burden at the engineer's feet before stepping back and offering a brief bark to garner attention. With his wet nose pointing at the trinket, Sandstone growls menacingly for a moment.
> 
> Anyone picking up and examining the trinket can see that it is a carved wooden amulet in the shape of a rounded female goblin with a bulging belly hanging from a nattered leather cord.




Tac squints at the ground, then stoops to pick up the amulet. 

"El, you know more about goblins than me. Does this mean anything specific that you know of?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2009)

*Sivan*

"May I take a closer look? Perhaps it is one of their religious icons." Sivan says wondering.

ooc: Know Religion +5


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 16, 2009)

Knowledge (religion) 19.  Sivan takes a close look at the carved wooden amulet in Tac's hand.  The small figurine of a grotesquely misshapen female goblin with a bulging stomach and flat sagging breasts is carved of dense wood and has been fired until hardened.  While the form of the amulet suggests some form of Goddess worship, Sivan doesn't recognize which deity this particular amulet might pay homage to.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2009)

Growing more agitated as her thoughts whirl around the desecration of a good man's grave, Talashia snaps, "Who cares about some trinket?! We need to track the ones who took him! Follow them back to whatever forsaken little hole they took him to and stop whatever they're planning!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Shayuri said:


> Growing more agitated as her thoughts whirl around the desecration of a good man's grave, Talashia snaps, "Who cares about some trinket?! We need to track the ones who took him! Follow them back to whatever forsaken little hole they took him to and stop whatever they're planning!"




Tac starts as the sorcerer lashes out. Sheepishly he says, "I'm sorry. I know I sometimes get distracted by stray thoughts, but I promise I just thought, if this came from the goblins, maybe it could tell us something about who they're following, or what clan they are or something, and that could help Elyra figure out where they might be holed up."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 16, 2009)

A light wind picks up, ruffling hair and setting an autumn chill about the night air.  Though cold, the wind has the effect of dispersing patches of fog; within an hour, the air will be clear.  

To the west, the town bell tolls ten strokes.  The town of Sandpoint has no bell for telling time--the bell only rings for three purposes:  danger, a summons, or death.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> A light wind picks up, ruffling hair and setting an autumn chill about the night air.  Though cold, the wind has the effect of dispersing patches of fog; within an hour, the air will be clear.
> 
> To the west, the town bell tolls ten strokes.  The town of Sandpoint has no bell for telling time--the bell only rings for three purposes:  danger, a summons, or death.




Tac shivers, though it's unclear if that's in response to the chill wind or Talashia's reprimand. He snaps out of it, however, as the bells begin to toll.

"Gods, what now?" he says, dread staining his voice. He looks to the others. "I think we need to go back and find out, and I think the Sherriff needs to hear what we've found, too. What's everyone else think?"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 16, 2009)

The rough collie's ears perk up as the bell begins to toll in the night. Turning, Sandstone takes off without a pause, loping southwards through the mist-shrouded Boneyard. In short order the dog is rounding the southern wing of the Cathedral as he moves towards the bell tower.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 16, 2009)

Elyra looks at the departing creature.  "You're right, Tac, we should see what's going on.  And we may need reinforcements anyway, if we're going to go chasing after goblins at night."[\color]  She looks at the others to see if they will follow her and her cousin.

OOC:  If the route takes them near Tac's apt, she will stop and get her bow and other weapons.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2009)

"I'm not upset with you," Talashia relents, sighing. "I just..."

She nods, the ongoing clanging of the bell convincing her not to go into details at the moment.

"Yes, of course...lets go."

The sorceress breaks into a brisk jog towards the bells.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan hustles behind the others, slowed by his armor as they move to answer the call of the bells.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2009)

(OOC - Rescue from Page 3)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 21, 2009)

The bell stops tolling as the group manuevers back to the town hall.  There is a sizeable gathering of men milling about the garrison adjacent to the town hall, and torches are both carried in hand here and there as well as set into sconces on the outside of nearby buildings.  The shadowy light of the torches, while dim in patches, is enough to see by in the thinning fog.  Both Sheriff Hemlock and Mayor Deverin stand on top of the steps lining the front of the Sandpoint Garrison.  The group is acknowledged by a few of the menfolk on the outskirts of the gathering, who direct returning search parties to the forefront.  "Most everyone's back now.  Sheriff's taking reports of trouble up front, if you seen any."  A quick look around is enough to bear witness to the fact that most of the search parties sent out encountered no trouble--those with something to report are the object of enviable glances and interested whispers by the crowd.

With Sheriff Hemlock speaking to a tight knot of three squad leaders, it is the mayor who first spots the party's approach.  Frowning in confusion at the dog, Mayor Deverin starts to shake her head but stops in favor of calling out to the group, "You there!  What news of the Deer?!"  A few heads turn to look and the crowd parts way, making a path to the front.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> Frowning in confusion at the dog, Mayor Deverin starts to shake her head but stops in favor of calling out to the group, "You there!  What news of the Deer?!"  A few heads turn to look and the crowd parts way, making a path to the front.




Tac starts at the official notice. He looks around a moment, then swallows hard and begins.

"There were goblins at the Deer, Madam-miss...tre... Mayor Deverin," Tac begins. He's stuttering at first, but very quickly falls back into his faster cadence.

"I'm afraid there was one fatality, but it was from the earlier attack, but it's not your kin, Sherriff. He's all safe and barracaded and almost didn't let us check on him, only we convinced him to, but then Sandstone--he's the dog--figured out that the front gate was open. Which, obviously, was very troubling. But we closed that, so that's all secure now. And also ... um, also we found out something else that I'd really rather not discuss in public?"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2009)

The hurried collie slows his running once he catches sight of the gathered crowd in front of the garrison rather than more goblin raiders.  Initially stopping near the rear of the crowd, Sandstone takes advantage of the parting crowd to move forward. The canine intently scans those gathered in hope of catching sight of some familiar faces; friends that he hasn't yet had a chance to check up on since the carnage began. Sandstone continues peering all around even once the group reaches the garrison's steps. The tawny colored collie only pauses to bark and wag its long tail enthusiastically when the engineer mentions him in his report to the mayor.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Elyra hangs back.  She had been about to blurt out the news about the Father's grave, and her suspicions about the gate, but chooses instead to let her cousin speak.  Thank Erastil he took the lead before she made any wild accusations that could incite the town.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan is glad that Tac is doing the talk. He just stands with the others, nodding to the rogue's words.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 22, 2009)

Sheriff Hemlock, who'd been listening to others make their report a few paces distant, straightens and turns around when he hears Tac mention the open North Gate.  Likewise, the crowd falls to a hush.  Mayor Deverin's left eyebrow arches with surprise.  Quiet a beat, the mayor is the first to recover herself and does so just as the sheriff is opening his mouth to speak.  "The North Gate open, was it?  Sheriff, you and I will need to review the duty roster for the day to see who was to've been posted at the Gate this afternoon and evening."  Mayor Deverin turns to Sheriff Hemlock, obviously seeking agreement and probably also hoping to put a quick end to public speculation.  The sheriff's jaw tightens and goes white with anger, but he says nothing and only nods at the mayor.  Pointing at Tac, Sheriff Hemlock intones, "We'll meet with you and your friends," and here the Sheriff gestures to Elyra, Sivan, and Talashia before continuing, "in the morning.  Breakfast, here, at sunrise if you will."  The gruff Shoanti sheriff's tone leaves little room for argument--it's clear the Sheriff expects his morning audience.

"The rest of you lot, call it quits for the night!  Go home, bar your doors and try to sleep--we'll get the rest of this rat's snarl of a mess sorted in the light of day."  Sheriff Hemlock barks at the crowd, then moves off, apparently to follow his own advice.  Men mill about in front of the garrison, some grumbling, others just looking tired.  The crowd seems reluctant to depart, but eventually thins until just two stragglers--half drunk by the look of their lilting walk--remain.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 23, 2009)

The dog pants with relief at the sight of the townsfolk returning to the relative safety of their homes for the night. He watches attentively as the crowd disperses, taking mental note of who amongst his friends weren't present. He'd have to check up on them latter to determine their status and so set his mind at ease. But first there remained some important issues to resolve; the guard dog wouldn't be finding any rest for some time to come. With a look back at his new found comrade in arms, the rough collie turns and silently pads off into the still night air.

[sblock=CanadienneBacon]First off are the goblins carcasses; the town seems to be littered with an indeterminate number of the little beasties. Most townsfolk seem content to let them lie where they fell for the time being. I'm guessing that Gorvi the dung-sweeper and his boys will be up early to pick them up and cart them away. Before then though my character intends to go around town to where he knows goblins were killed so as to search and loot their bodies for valuables (he's a dragon after all) and/or further clues. He'll start with those at the Bonfire (including the war chanter he killed), then those in and around the Cathedral and then moving on to those near the White Deer (including the goblin dog rider he killed). He'll also check out any other carcasses he finds lying around.

When passing by the Boneyard he'll duck inside to check up on that dang ladder. Assuming it's still there, he'll endeavor to climb up the wall somehow (taking 20 on a climb or jump check to reach the top) and then hauling the ladder up and over the wall to deposit it into the Boneyard. While there he'd also like to take a look around to try and determine the whereabouts/fate of the Boneyard's groundskeeper Naffer Vosk.

Afterwards, Taran will quietly approach the residences of his favored residents to try and determine whether they survived the attack unscathed. He'll start with the children of the Turandarok Academy, then pass by the Rusty Dragon Inn, take a detour afterwards on Tower street to check up on the venerable Sage Brodert Quink, passing by the Curious Goblin library on Main Street to check on its proprietor Chask Haladan and then finishing in the early morning with a visit to Risa's Place to see whether its namesake is alone in the taproom.

All this wandering around town also has at its base a desire to patrol the community in search of any stray goblins who may still be lurking around. If after he's all done there's still some time, Taran will curl up in a safe quiet spot to get some much needed rest before heading back to the garrison to lurk.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 23, 2009)

"It looks like they've got their hands full,"  says Elyra, gesturing to the mayor and the sheriff.  "I think we should wait until morning to fill them in, like they said."


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac finds himself blushing as the crowd falls to a hush. He looks wide-eyed to the sherriff as he's ordered to a morning audience, tries to answer but can't seem to manage words until well after it's clear they've been dismissed for the evening.



mfloyd3 said:


> "It looks like they've got their hands full,"  says Elyra, gesturing to the mayor and the sheriff.  "I think we should wait until morning to fill them in, like they said."




"Um, yes," Tac finally manages. "Yes, I suppose so. Another day drafted can't be so bad, right?" he finishes, though it's not clear how convinced he is. 

In either case, the engineer is grateful to finally see his bed again, and barely divests himself of his gear before falling into a fitful sleep.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 24, 2009)

jkason said:


> "Um, yes," Tac finally manages. "Yes, I suppose so. Another day drafted can't be so bad, right?" he finishes, though it's not clear how convinced he is.




Elyra follows her cousin out onto the street, taking note of the retreating form of the creature he calls Sandstone.

 "I'm...going to check on the gate again," she says.  "You head home.  If I know your landlady, she'll set a watch tonight, so someone will let me in."

OOC:  She wants to follow Sandstone.  +6 Stealth roll (at least I think that's the right skill); also, +8 Perception, and +4 to Sense Motive (if at some point she needs to figure out Sandstone is on to her, I guess)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan will just call it day and take a goodnight's sleep.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2009)

After the dismissal, Talashia hurries up to the mayor and sheriff as the crowd disperses.

"There's something else you need to know, now," she says quietly, looking around to make sure there's no eavesdroppers. "The goblins took Father Tobyn's body from the cemetary, and they weren't alone. Someone was helping them. There was a ladder set against the wall that they came over."

She takes a deep breath.

"We didn't move it or disturb anything, so you may want to put some guards around there tonight. People you trust."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 24, 2009)

After a brief series of opposed rolls...

As the others make their way to a bed for the night, Sandstone takes off like a shot heading east from the garrison.  Elyra follows as far as the bonfire and finds that while the fire has been put out and now only smolders with thin wisps of smoke, the dog makes his way to the fallen goblins left dead in the open green around the bonfire.  Sandstone does not sniff the carcasses but instead puts his whole snout inside pockets, turning out the pockets wholesale when possible or ripping at the leather jerkins when need be.  As the dog searches the carcasses, he quickly amasses a small heap of loose coins and coin purses.  

Aside from the goblins' weaponry (a whip, a short sword, and a shortbow with a quiver of 20 arrows for the warchanter and 4 dogslicers for the goblin underlings), Sandstone finds 4 purses, each of which contains 10 newly minted gold coins, for a total of 40 gold.  The goblins are clad in studded leather armor and while several of the underlings sport the typical milleu of fetishes hanging from their lanky hair or strapped to their wrists, Sandstone finds no other oddments or adornments of interest.

As Elyra watches the dog work his way around the goblin warchanter's body and her four goblin underlings, Sandstone stiffens as he catches sight of Elyra watching him from between buildings across the byway.  Elyra realized a half a beat later that the dog has spotted her.

Pausing here because the rolls dictated that a.)Sandstone spotted Elyra and b.) Elyra realized she'd been spotted.  How you two want to handle this is up to the two of you.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 24, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> After the dismissal, Talashia hurries up to the mayor and sheriff as the crowd disperses.
> 
> "There's something else you need to know, now," she says quietly, looking around to make sure there's no eavesdroppers. "The goblins took Father Tobyn's body from the cemetary, and they weren't alone. Someone was helping them. There was a ladder set against the wall that they came over."
> 
> ...



Talashia watches as the mayor goes inside the town hall building across the street and the sheriff strides off down the byway, and chooses to haul off after the sheriff.  Sheriff Hemlock turns around at Talashia's approach, and up close she can see that dark circles hang in bags under the sheriff's tired eyes.  The sheriff frowns at Talashia's news that Father Tobyn's gravesite has been dug up and grunts in surprise.  Scratching behind one ear while he thinks over Talashia's news, the sheriff grunts again then nods.  "I'll send a team."  Pausing, the sheriff looks hard at Talashia then adds, "You'll be in my office in the morning.  The mayor will want to hear this from eye witnesses.  Not a word to anyone else before then--town's already riled up enough as it is."  Satisfied that Talashia's told him all he needs to know, the sheriff sighs and looks with no small degree of longing down the byway he'd been headed but instead turns around and heads back to the garrison, which he enters with the bang of a door.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 24, 2009)

Momentarily startled to discover that he's being spied upon, the wily collie quickly scoops up the heap of trinkets into his maw, turns and lopes off into the darkness away from the dying bonfire's revealing glow.[sblock=ooc]Sandstone will endeavor to loose Elyra as quickly as possible by turning several corners in quick succession. Knowing humans he'll be taking advantage of her lack of night vision, his ease in passing through tight spots due to his smaller size and his intimate familiarity with Sandpoint's layout and shortcuts to increase his chances of confounding his pursuer. Sometime after he's confident that he's given Elyra the slip, Sandstone will resume his planned activities as described while being more cautious to act in a typically canine manner as much as is possible.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Momentarily startled to discover that he's being spied upon, the wily collie quickly scoops up the heap of trinkets into his maw, turns and lopes off into the darkness away from the dying bonfire's revealing glow.




Elyra watches the creature go, reluctantly deciding against trying to follow it.  She turns and makes her way back to the boarding house, eyes warily searching the darkness against ambushes, goblin, human, or faux canine.

It fought the goblins, she thinks.  It came back for the gold.  It took the gold.  It did not sniff the corpses when it thought no one was watching it -- Does it have a good sense of smell?

I have to sort this out before I leave Sandpoint, she concludes.  I can't leave that thing sitting in the middle of a town full of people who don't know what it is.  But how can I prove it's not a dog?

Her thoughts are jumbled as she makes her way home to a troubled sleep.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Talashia watches as the mayor goes inside the town hall building across the street and the sheriff strides off down the byway, and chooses to haul off after the sheriff.  Sheriff Hemlock turns around at Talashia's approach, and up close she can see that dark circles hang in bags under the sheriff's tired eyes.  The sheriff frowns at Talashia's news that Father Tobyn's gravesite has been dug up and grunts in surprise.  Scratching behind one ear while he thinks over Talashia's news, the sheriff grunts again then nods.  "I'll send a team."  Pausing, the sheriff looks hard at Talashia then adds, "You'll be in my office in the morning.  The mayor will want to hear this from eye witnesses.  Not a word to anyone else before then--town's already riled up enough as it is."  Satisfied that Talashia's told him all he needs to know, the sheriff sighs and looks with no small degree of longing down the byway he'd been headed but instead turns around and heads back to the garrison, which he enters with the bang of a door.




Feeling a little guilty over adding more to the sheriff's burden, Talashia makes her way back to the inn for some rest.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 26, 2009)

[sblock=Taran]After giving Elrya the slip--and Taran spies no more of her during the night--the rough collie checks the goblin bodies in front of the Sandpoint Cathedral and finds the usual assortment of shoddy-workmanship dogslicers.  The corpse of the townswoman is gone from the festival square, but the goblins remain.  Taran amasses three more coin pouches--more than he can reasonably carry when coupled with the take from the bonfire.  

Seven coin pouches total, for a grand total of 70 newly minted gold coins.  Please indicate how Taran wishes to go about moving the purses.  I think three is a reasonable number to carry in his mouth, but that leaves four that he'll struggle to manipulate and move around.  Let me know how Taran handles what he can't carry.  Does he make trips?  Does he attempt some other way of carrying the pouches?  Does he bury the extra pouches he can't carry?

Just as he is done sorting through the dead goblins littering the festival square, Taran's activity is interrupted by the sound of two men approaching from the north.  A pair of guardsmen armed with short swords and a lantern walk through the square in front of the Cathedral, but pay Sandstone little mind.  One of the men grumbles something about "dogs eatin' them goblin guts, bleah!" but no one does anything to dislodge Sandstone from his work.  The guardsmen round the far corner of the Cathedral and enter the Boneyard.  When Taran finishes picking through the dead goblins and peeks round the edge of the Cathedral, he spies one of the men hauling the ladder up from the outside wall while the other man shovels dirt back into the empty grave.  Naffer Vosk, the Cathedral groundskeeper, is no where in sight.

While padding up north Church Street beyond the Cathedral, Sandstone comes upon Gorvi the dungsweeper and a crew of rough-looking men (some with obvious orc heritage, others just drunkards or roughnecks) tossing dead goblin carcasses on the back of a horse-led wagon.  The horse looks rather the worse for the wear and tired--each toss of a goblin body into the wagon shakes the load, causing the horse to snort and huff with displeasure.  A couple of the carters share a flask of something between them when Gorvi's not looking.  Gorvi spots Sandstone and bellows "Git, you gut-eating dog!"

Satisfied that the dungsweepers are doing their job (but perhaps a tinge disappointed that no more gold purses look to be forthcoming), Taran leaves off checking for dead goblins and instead quietly approaches the residences of his favored residents to try and determine whether they survived the attack unscathed.  The Turandarok Academy is locked up tight and seems to have suffered no harm, and likewise the Rusty Dragon Inn bustles even at this late hour with patronage and seems unscathed.  A detour to Tower street to check up on the venerable Sage Brodert Quink reveals drawn curtains and no candle burning in the window.  Passing by the Curious Goblin bookshop to check on its proprietor Chask Haladan, and then finishing in the early morning with a visit to Risa's Place to see whether Madame is unharmed reveals nothing untoward that would lead Taran to suspect foul play.

With four or five hours left before sun-up, Taran curls up in a safe quiet spot to sleep adjacent to the garrison. [/sblock]

The rising of the morning sun behind a bank of fog smites the sky with wan gray rays.  Dark clouds over the Hinterlands threaten rain, and the day promises to be dreary and perhaps wet.  Folk make their way from their homes later than usual, and their footfalls are cautious and worried.  The faces of the people do not break into the usual bevy smiles and "Good Days"; the townsfolk whisper and watch from behind partially-open doors and shuttered windows.

Let me know who attends the morning meeting with the sheriff and the mayor at the Sandpoint Garrison.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 27, 2009)

[sblock=CanadienneBacon]







CanadienneBacon said:


> Please indicate how Taran wishes to go about moving the purses.  I think three is a reasonable number to carry in his mouth, but that leaves four that he'll struggle to manipulate and move around.



Sorry, I guess I should have clarified what the dog would do with the coin pouches once out of view. If they have thongs attached he'd simply hang each pouch around his neck. Otherwise, he'd carry each somewhere around his midsection by stringing them along the straps of his leather scale barding. Wherever he carries them he'd disguise each as a tuft of tawny fur, much as he does with his armor; an extension of his illusionary fur coat. A few furry bulges might look a little tumorous up close, but I figure nobody would notice in the dark anyway.


CanadienneBacon said:


> Satisfied that the dungsweepers are doing their job (but perhaps a tinge disappointed that no more gold purses look to be forthcoming), Taran leaves off checking for dead goblins



Actually, seeing the Dungsweepers at work, Sandstone will quickly duck away and redouble his effort so as to complete his goblin searching as quickly as he can before it's too late. The dungsweepers may not yet be aware of the carcass that's lying behind the Way North for instance; Sandstone would check it out quickly. He'd then go see if the one by the North Gate has been dealt with yet and, if possible, search it without being observed in the dark. Then he'd turn and go to investigate whether any of the many carcasses he'd seen littering Tower Street near the garrison had been collected yet and search those if they haven't.

Afterward, once he's searched all the goblin carcasses that he's aware of (or those he comes across accidentally during all this traveling about) he'll head back to Tower Street to lie in wait near Brodert's house so as to watch Junker's Edge. He's anxious to see whether Gorvi and his boys bother to search the rotting pile of goblins they've collected before disposing of them. If they don't and they simply toss them over Junker's Edge, then Sandstone will make a point of circling down to the junkyard below to finish his search of the carcasses. He might very well do that even if they do search the bodies; on the off chance that they missed something in the dark.

We're talking about gold here; a dragon is not going to stop until it's exhausted all opportunities to add wealth to its hoard. 

In the end, once he's done his rounds for the night, Sandstone will pad down to the sandy point next to the harbor and skirt the lower cliffs, taking the opportunity to wash off the filth in the surf, on his way to his sea cave (with a possible detour to the Junkyard). At the cave, he'll unload all of the loot and hide it beneath some heavy rocks in a deep tidal pool before getting some rest.[/sblock]







CanadienneBacon said:


> Let me know who attends the morning meeting with the sheriff and the mayor at the Sandpoint Garrison.



Entering town near the harbor shortly after daybreak, the tawny colored collie pads over to the garrison square. Lying down in a shaded area within sight of the front steps, Sandstone waits patiently to see what transpires.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Elyra makes her way into the square, noting the dog's position but giving him no sign of her attention.  She has brought her bow today, and her axe is tucked into her belt, perhaps not trusting to Sandpoint's seeming tranquility in the wake of the previous night's events.

OOC:  Presumably she's arriving with Tac, but I didn't want to write his part.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2009)

*Sivan*

Having used the night for sleeping, Sivan is ready to attend the morning meeting, still wearing armor. (No, he doesn't sleep in it.)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2009)

Talashia appears at the meeting with her hair held up under a blue bonnet and wearing a turquoise and white dress that, while not formal or a 'party' dress, seems a bit on the nice side for gallivanting around cemeteries and goblin warrens.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

As quiet and alert as Elyra is, Tac's just as spastic and distracted. He fidgets with his belt, first tucking his tunic in, then pulling it out, then tucking it in again. Likewise he keeps fussing with his hair, which he can't seem to manage to lay flat; each time he gets one tuft to lay down, a new one pops up. Finally he sighs and settles of 'slylishly tousled.'

"You know, I see the Sherriff and the Mayor around, but I've never actually spoken with them," he admits to his cousin nervously. "I mean, the chief engineer is usually the one who fields the government meetings and I'm not even sure I remember everything right. I had a dream with goblins last night, you see, and it's all strating to blur together a bit, so I'm hoping some of the rest of you are more clear-headed."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 28, 2009)

[sblock=Taran]Checking the goblin corpses remaining that he can find nets Taran another 40 gold.  All the gold coins he finds are newly minted.  Gorvi and his boys lead the horse and wagon laden with dead goblins to the cliff and proceed to dump the bodies over the cliff onto the beach at Junker's Edge.  The tide takes the dead hunting dog and one goblin, but Taran checks the dead that remain and finds another carved wooden amulet in the shape of a bloated-belly female goblin with gross bodily distortions--much like the one he found on the warchanter by the bonfire, though admittedly stylized differently, as if a different artist did the carving.  As far as getting the coin pouches back to his cave, what you describe works for me.  I hadn't envisioned a particularly long cord on the leather pouches, but sticking the bundles under his armor would suffice.  

This is a lot more activity than I realized you would have Taran undertake, however.  The pursuit of gold, while entirely realistic for a young dragon, is going to cost Taran a night's sleep, with the result that he'll be fatigued on Day 2.  Let me know if there is a game mechanic possessed by Taran that will spare him the effect/s of fatigue...I couldn't find one, but you know your character better than I do.[/sblock][imager]http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6730/shalelu.jpg[/imager]

Talashia and Tac draw stares as they approach the Sandpoint Garrison, though for different reasons.  Fishwives shake their head in disdain as Talashia passes, but the menfolk are more reasonable and eye her form in the brightly hued dress with appreciation.  Tac's ruffled appearance draws snickers.  Quite a number of townsfolk nod in respect at both Sivan and Elyra, both of whom--obviously well-armored and armed to the teeth--look more the part of hero.  

After entering a comfortable office on the second floor, the group is met by Sheriff Hemlock and Mayor Deverin, who express their thanks.  The Sheriff is his usual brusque self, but Mayor Deverin is genuinely grateful and greets everyone with a handshake and a round of thank yous.  Both the Sheriff and the Mayor seem to size up each person who enters the Sheriff's office, looking with particular curiosity on Tac.  The Mayor nods to herself then asks Tac, "I've seen you at work on our new Cathedral.  Double thanks to you, young man.  Did you hear the news that we'll host a second re-dedication ceremony this afternoon?  After yesterday's fiasco, Father Zantus pressed me to see the dedication through."  The Mayor pauses and tries an uncertain smile before continuing.  "A gathering and a prayer might do some good to quell fear, at any rate.  This evening, at sundown."  

As the Sheriff and Mayor step to the side to allow everyone into the room, a third individual comes into view.  Seated in a cushioned wooden chair on the far flank of what looks to be Sheriff Hemlock's desk is a female elf, clad in a style of light armor and a bow not unlike that sported by Elyra.  The elf stands at the group's entrance and moves with graceful fluidity and a sense of purpose toward the gathering at the doorway.  Sheriff Hemlock gestures to the elf, saying, "Shalelu Andosana, an...unofficial...member of Sandpoint's town guard."  Mayor Deverin is quick to add an introduction, saying, "Sandpoint's newest crop of heroes," with a smile.  "And, begging your pardon, but with the exception of young Tac here, I'm at a loss for your names.  Perhaps you could each take a turn saying who you are?"


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2009)

[sblock=CanadienneBacon]







CanadienneBacon said:


> Gorvi and his boys lead the horse and wagon laden with dead goblins to the cliff and proceed to dump the bodies over the cliff onto the beach at Junker's Edge.



Since there's no mention of finding any gold on the goblin corpses searched in the junkyard then am I to conclude that Gorvi and his boys were in fact searching the bodies either as they were loaded up or unloaded from the cart? Just making sure I'm understanding what my PC witnessed.


CanadienneBacon said:


> The tide takes the dead hunting dog and one goblin



My character has a decent swim speed if it changes anything; he could swim out and drag the carcasses back if he sees them floating away. The deceased dog (there were two actually) deserves a token burial. My character will drag the carcass(es) up above the high water mark on Chopper's Isle (where few people go) and dig a shallow grave for it/them. It's the least he can do for his slain 'kin'. 


CanadienneBacon said:


> This is a lot more activity than I realized you would have Taran undertake, however.  The pursuit of gold, while entirely realistic for a young dragon, is going to cost Taran a night's sleep, with the result that he'll be fatigued on Day 2.  Let me know if there is a game mechanic possessed by Taran that will spare him the effect/s of fatigue...



The only mechanic that might be pertinent is the one for dragon overland movement, though I'll admit it's a bit of a stretch.







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Dragons do not tire as quickly as other creatures when moving overland on the ground. If a dragon attempts a hustle or a forced march, check for nonlethal damage once every 2 hours instead of every hour.



That being said, I have no problem with Taran being fatigued for the time being; it seems reasonable under the circumstances. Perhaps he'll be able to alleviate the condition somewhat by napping.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Just to be clear, I don't expect that Sandstone will be participating in the breakfast meeting at the garrison. It'd seem a little odd for a stray dog to be included — correct me if I'm mistaken. Otherwise Sandstone will stay where he is outside and simply take advantage of the free time to get some rest; he's a little pooped. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 28, 2009)

"Elyra Coleus," Elyra introduces herself curtly.  Then feeling she might have been too brusque, nods to Tac and adds awkwardly,
"Your fine craftsman is my cousin."


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> Both the Sheriff and the Mayor seem to size up each person who enters the Sheriff's office, looking with particular curiosity on Tac.  The Mayor nods to herself then asks Tac, "I've seen you at work on our new Cathedral.  Double thanks to you, young man.  Did you hear the news that we'll host a second re-dedication ceremony this afternoon?  After yesterday's fiasco, Father Zantus pressed me to see the dedication through."  The Mayor pauses and tries an uncertain smile before continuing.  "A gathering and a prayer might do some good to quell fear, at any rate.  This evening, at sundown."




Tac's cheeks flush at the extra attention. "It's nothing," he says sheepishly. He nods supportively at the suggestion of a second dedication, but otherwise can't quite yet manage to get his mouth working, instead working on hiding his relief as the others introduce themselves and take attention away from him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2009)

*Sivan*

"Brother Sivan Calderon, servant and paladin of graceful Shelyn. Protector of art and life." Sivan says, straightening up.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2009)

"Talashia," the sorceress replies, then adds, "From Maginar, though I used to live here. My last name is Penn...I'm Reve and Taylor's daughter." 

(OOC - I seem to recall Tal's staying with her folks while visiting? If so, I'm assuming they were okay during the goblin raid...)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 1, 2009)

"I know Reve well enough."  Sheriff Hemlock peers at Talashia and grunts.  "Come home, have you?  Your mum'll be pleased, make no mistake."   Mayor Deverin and Shalelu listen intently as each person introduces themself.  When everyone has said their piece and names have gone 'round, and all parties are seated within the confines of the Sheriff's office, Sheriff Hemlock cedes the floor to Shalelu who imparts what she knows the region and its recent activity.  "Belor's told me of your work against the goblins--well done.  I've dedicated the last several years of my life to keeping them from causing too much trouble around these parts, but they're tenacious and fecund little runts.  Like weeds that bite."

"Anyway, there's five major goblin tribes in the region, and, traditionally, they're pretty good at keeping each other in line with intertribal squabbles and the like.  Yet from what I've been able to piece together, members of all five tribes were involved in the raid on Sandpoint.  A fair amount of the Mosswood tribe goblins I dealth with late yesterday were already pretty beat up, and there was a lot of chatter about the 'longshanks' who killed so many of them.  Now that I've met you, it seems obvious from their descriptions who they were talking about.  Seems like you've made an impression."

In any event, the fact that the five tribes are working together disturbs me.  Goblin tribes don't get along unless they've got something big planned, and big plans require big bosses.  I'm afraid that someone's moved in on the goblins and organized them.  And judging by these recent raids, what they're organizing seems like bad news for all of us."

[sblock=Elyra]Elyra has no experience with Shalelu, nor has she heard of the elf, but then again the Hinterlands is a wide geographic area and elves are infamous for staying on the fringe of society, particularly in this area of Varisia where their numbers are fewer.  

Shalelu mentions five goblin tribes, but Elyra is aware of only three within the region: the Mosswood tribe mentioned by Shalelu, which is a large tribe but one that tends not to trouble outlying farms because of trouble brewed within feuding Mosswood goblin clans, the Seven Tooth goblins of Shank's Wood--who regularly raid the Junkyard on the beach below Sandpoint, and the Licktoad goblins of the Brinestump Marsh, a small tribe of excellent swimmers who jump at their own shadow.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 1, 2009)

After Shalelu says her piece and sits back down, Sheriff Hemlock stands and cracks his knuckles.  "Based on what Shalelu here tells us, the Mayor and I agree we need reinforcements.  Sandpoint pays tribute to Magnimar for protection in times of need, so I'll be taking a few men south down the coast to requisition reinforcements from the Magnimar authorities.  With only a partial company left behind to defend the town while I'm on the road, the Mayor feels it best that we hire extra help to bolster our defenses until I return."  The Sheriff eyes Sivan and Elyra, then Tac and Talashia.  "Should be a few days, if you don't mind.  The pay's 200 gold.  Each."  Sheriff Hemlock winces as he says 200 gold but after a firm look from the mayor, he continues, this time turning his head to address Sivan and Elyra.  "The locals seem to have taken to you and seeing you around town will do a lot for keeping worries down over the next few days.  Shalelu's agreed to sniff around Shank's Wood, Devil's Platter, and a few other local haunts to try to dig up more information on the goblins' activity."  Mayor Deverin stands up and moves beside the Sheriff, her face expectant.


----------



## jkason (Oct 1, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac's mouth works for a moment without making any sounds. Then he swallows and manages to remember how speech works.

"I really like it here," he says. "And of course I want to do what I can to help, except ... well, except I'm already bound to Engineering Guild. Of course, it would already have taken a few days for the crews to all get themselves in order before leaving, so I'd probably still be here anyway. But ... " 

The young engineer bites his lip, clearly conflicted, then sighs and pushes forward. "I guess what I mean to say is, if one of you were to put in an official word, I suspect I could get a dispensation from my engineering duties?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 2, 2009)

Mayor Deverin nods thoughtfully.  "A dispensation?  I'll speak to Tollen Mire on your behalf."  A smile creeps across the Mayor's face.  "We're currently accepting bids for next year's refurbishment of the Academy--as your guild has stated its intent to bid on the Academy job, I'm sure the gratitude of the Sandpoint authorities for previous favors can be nothing if not a positive influence on the willingness of Mr. Mire to release you from work for a few days."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 2, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "We're currently accepting bids for next year's refurbishment of the Academy--as your guild has stated its intent to bid on the Academy job, I'm sure the gratitude of the Sandpoint authorities for previous favors can be nothing if not a positive influence on the willingness of Mr. Mire to release you from work for a few days."




Elyra tries not to show her displeasure at the mayor's ready answer.  She had hoped Tac would not take the job.  For herself...Well, she had been inclined to take it, as the money was certainly good.  And now she had to, as she could not abandon her cousin to this.  "I will take the job," She says evenly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2009)

*Sivan*

"I will help you as good as I can. If there are lives and order in danger, there can be no other answer. No other duty can be of more importance." Sivan replies honestly.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 2, 2009)

[sblock=Sivan]Sivan senses that there is something unctuous about the Mayor.  Her answers come very quickly and she seems unusually willing to trust her town to the safety of relatively untested strangers.  The mayor's last statement about getting Tac released from work smacks of corruption--guaranteeing a bid for work will be successful if the guild does the town a favor by lending Tac?  Plus, there is tension evident between the sheriff and the mayor--the sheriff did not seem happy at the idea of paying what amounts to 800 gp for the hire of mercenaries, while the mayor was all too willing.  Just to clarify, 800 gp would be considered an usual sum.  Altogether, something doesn't add up.[/sblock]
A knock at the closed office door is answered by the sheriff, who admits a pair of serving men who bear trays of bread, a crock of butter, honey, a basket of oranges, and flagons of water.  The sheriff, mayor, and Shalelu fall silent in tension as the serving men lay the food on the middle table between chairs then quit the room with a nod to the sheriff and mayor.  After closing the door, Sheriff Hemlock invites his guests to eat, saying, "Break your fast, if you like.  The honey is from Grinstead's farm, just outside the town walls."  Shalelu takes Sheriff Hemlock up on his invitation, selecting an orange, which she peels and eats--filling the room with scent.  

Mayor Deverin coughs and, looking uncomfortable, says, "It was confirmed by the watch that Father Tobyn's grave has been defiled and that the bones are missing.  I'm sure it's just a case of goblin mischief, but we'd like to keep the incident quiet.  Since you've agreed to serve as adjunct guardsmen in Sheriff Hemlock's absence, I'll ask that you refer any inquiries--not that I expect many, mind you--to my office."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 2, 2009)

[sblock=Taran]







Ambrus said:


> Since there's no mention of finding any gold on the goblin corpses searched in the junkyard then am I to conclude that Gorvi and his boys were in fact searching the bodies either as they were loaded up or unloaded from the cart? Just making sure I'm understanding what my PC witnessed.



Gorvi and his boys most definitely searched the bodies as they carted them, yes.  


> My character has a decent swim speed if it changes anything; he could swim out and drag the carcasses back if he sees them floating away. The deceased dog (there were two actually) deserves a token burial. My character will drag the carcass(es) up above the high water mark on Chopper's Isle (where few people go) and dig a shallow grave for it/them. It's the least he can do for his slain 'kin'.



Done.  10 more gold pieces recovered from the goblin, and the dog buried above the high-water mark.

The night's activity will fatigue Taran.  -2 to Strength and Dexterity until he can recoup with 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep/rest.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac lights up at the Mayor's offer and his cousin's decision to sign on, as well. By the time the food arrives, he's clearly delighted by the turn this morning has taken. He slathers bread and honey on his bread.

He has a very healthy-sized bite in his mouth when the Mayor mentions the priest's missing body, at which point, the young man's buoyancy dissapates. He chews and swallows the bite in his mouth with some effort, and begins trying to clean the excess honey from his fingers. 

"That was actually ... Father Tobyn ... it's what I didn't want to tell you in front of everyone last night. It's very unsettling, and obviously El knows a lot more about goblins than I ever will, but it doesn't seem very ... mischief-y, does it?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 3, 2009)

jkason said:


> "That was actually ... Father Tobyn ... it's what I didn't want to tell you in front of everyone last night. It's very unsettling, and obviously El knows a lot more about goblins than I ever will, but it doesn't seem very ... mischief-y, does it?"




"No, it wasn't just goblin mischief," Elyra explains.  She eyes the mayor and the sheriff carefully.
"I checked the tracks.  There was someone else -- A human, an elf, someone human-sized -- Was with the goblins at the gravesite.  They were wearing light boots or shoes, not heavy boots."  She pauses, trying to judge the reception of this revelation.
"I think that person was in charge.  They stood guard while the goblins dug.  And it was Father Tobyn's grave they were looking for -- They searched the graveyard before they found it."  She looks at the sheriff.  "Remember the coins we found on that goblin, sheriff?  There is something definitely wrong here."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan is a bit confused by the mayor's bearing, but concentrates on task at hand. "Was it a local minting? And had the good father any enemies?"

ooc: Can someone sense if Sivan uses his detect evil ability?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2009)

Talashia remains silent, arms folded over her stomach as she listens, and a conflicted expression on her face. Two hundred gold is enticing...but this is her home. Still, she has expenses to meet. But her family lives here.

Finally she shakes her head and says, "Elyra's right. I saw the graveyard myself, and some of the coins the goblins had. Not to mention the ladder that let them scale the wall in the graveyard."

Then with a deep breath she adds, "And I don't want the two hundred gold. I don't need payment to protect Sandpoint. Keep my share."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

*Sivan*



Shayuri said:


> ...
> 
> Then with a deep breath she adds, "And I don't want the two hundred gold. I don't need payment to protect Sandpoint. Keep my share."




"I will take enough to cover my expanses. The rest will go to the cathedral for a shrine to Shelyn!" Sivan nods at the sorceress's words.

ooc: Can someone sense if Sivan uses his detect evil ability?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 7, 2009)

When Elyra mentions the human-sized tracks she found at Father Tobyn's gravesite, Sheriff Hemlock frowns and opens his mouth to ask a question but is quickly but off by Mayor Deverin, who says, "Light boots or shoes could have been anyone in town.  We'll have to watch for more evidence, which I'm sure will turn up over time if we do have someone in Sandpoint bent on devilry."  Sheriff Hemlock turns his head and scowls out of sight of the mayor, then looks back to Elyra, his eyes full of question.  When Elyra mentions coins, the sheriff looks doubtful.  "I'm afraid in the confusion of yesterday I don't remember any coins, Elyra.  Refresh my memory?"  If shown the coins or if a verbal description is given, the mayor and sheriff will confirm that the coins are not locally minted.  "Doesn't even look/sound like it came from Magnimar, not by my reckoning," says Sheriff Hemlock of the coins.

_Detect evil_ does not grant a saving throw, nor does it offer spell resistance.  Additionally, there is nothing in the spell description that would indicate anyone standing within the cone-shaped emanation would automatically sense the spell.  The only case I can think of for a "target" to know Sivan is using _detect evil_ would be if someone possessed and used Spellcraft to determine what Sivan is doing based on the verbal, somantic, and/or divine focus elements of the spell.

In reply to Sivan's question whether Father Tobyn had any enemies, Sheriff Hemlock is the first to speak.  "None.  Father Tobyn was loved by all--he never feared to lay hands on the sick, nor to collect alms for our wayward souls.  Perhaps his only fault was being overly zealous at times--a turn off to visitors from time to time--but those who knew him best loved him well."

Sheriff Hemlock appears startled by Talashia's declaration to work for free for the good of the town, and switches his attention from Sivan and Elyra to Talashia.  Though quiet, the Sheriff has a hard look at the lass, his eyes upon her for long moments.  When Sivan states that he will use a portion for expenses but intends to give the remainder to the Cathedral for a shrine of Shelyn, the sheriff grunts and nods.  "That's in keeping with the spirit of the Cathedral, Brother.  No doubt Father Zantus will be delighted."

Mayor Deverin is quicker to respond to Talashia than is the hard-staring sheriff.  "Sleep on it, Talashia.  I'll give the gold to your comrades to hold for you, in case you meet with ill favor along the way and find yourself in need of funds.  That reminds me..."  Mayor Deverin gets up and walks behind Sheriff Hemlock's desk and hauls out a small but heavy lock box.  Unlocking the safe with a key from a cord at her belt, the mayor reaches inside and pulls out four sacks, which she hands round.  Inside are battered but serviceable gold coins, 200 of them by the look of it.  The mayor holds the fourth sack out, "This would be Talashia's.  Who will hold it in her stead?"

One leather coin pouch containing 200 gp given to Sivan, Elyra, and Tac.  A fourth pouch (intended for Talashia) also offered.  Let me know where the fourth pouch goes.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 7, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> When Elyra mentions the human-sized tracks she found at Father Tobyn's gravesite, Sheriff Hemlock frowns and opens his mouth to ask a question but is quickly but off by Mayor Deverin, who says, "Light boots or shoes could have been anyone in town.  We'll have to watch for more evidence, which I'm sure will turn up over time if we do have someone in Sandpoint bent on devilry."  Sheriff Hemlock turns his head and scowls out of sight of the mayor, then looks back to Elyra, his eyes full of question.  When Elyra mentions coins, the sheriff looks doubtful.  "I'm afraid in the confusion of yesterday I don't remember any coins, Elyra.  Refresh my memory?"




Elyra hesitates.  "The bag of coins I took from the goblin," she explains.  "The ones I gave you to give to the injured."  She tries to keep her tone neutral, but it is obvious to all she is painfully aware that she is approaching making a very serious accusation against the sheriff.

OOC:  See page 7 of this thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan tries to get a 'feeling' if someone in here is of un-pure heart, focusing most on the major and the sheriff. From the outside he seems just to stare into nothing, thinking.

ooc: using _Detect Evil_.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2009)

"Oh, that's right," Talashia says after a blank look. She chuckles. "I'd forgotten all about that. There was a lot going on yesterday, even for us. And we weren't even trying to coordinate everyone; just ourselves."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 8, 2009)

[sblock=Sivan]Neither the sheriff nor the mayor -- nor anyone else in the room, for that matter -- radiates evil.[/sblock]When no one immediately takes Talashia's bag of gold coins held forth by Mayor Deverin, the mayor hands the bag to Sivan.  "You'll know what to do with this when the time is right, Sir Sivan."

As Elyra provides the prompt regarding the newly minted coins recovered from the dead goblins, recognition and remembrance come to Sheriff Hemlock's eyes.  "Right--hot off the presses, if memory recalls.  I gave the bag to Kendra."  The sheriff looks to the mayor, who says, "They're in my office somewhere, I do believe.  Probably locked up in the safe.  If you want them, you're welcome to them...to tell you the truth, I haven't had time yet to give them a better look.  It might be a good idea if we had them professionally appraised--Sir Korvaski over at the Sandpoint Mercantile League is well-versed in the appraisal of goods.  He'll charge a small fee, but it's probably worth it."  Mayor Deverin looks to Elyra, offering to return the coins.


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac, gaze waffling between his cousin, Talashia, and his own coin purse, finally nods slightly and chooses to take the coins. 

"I think El just wanted to point you to proof that the gobbers were paid off," Tac says of the minted coins. "Either way, though, probably won't hurt to keep extra watch. Is there ... do we report to someone in particular? I've never actually done mercenary work before, you see. Mercenary building, sure..."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 8, 2009)

Mayor Deverin nods.  "You'll be responsible to me.  I won't expect daily reports, just fill me in if anything untoward occurs or if something or someone is troubling you." 

At this juncture, Sheriff Hemlock flatly states, "I need to make ready to depart.  Consider yourselves hired and on the clock.  Corporal Blackard downstairs has been informed of your presence and is here to answer any questions you may have during the course of your duties.  I expect to be a week.  Or so.  Weather depending.  If I'm longer than a week, the town will pay an additional 200 gp per week until your services are no longer needed.  Or you quit.  Or you d--."  The sheriff leaves off, uncomfortable.  Opening the door to his office and standing by the doorway, Sheriff Hemlock says, "Again, the good corporal downstairs will be a help to you, should you need it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2009)

*Sivan*



CanadienneBacon said:


> ...the mayor hands the bag to Sivan.  "You'll know what to do with this when the time is right, Sir Sivan."
> ...




Sivan is a bit strtled, as he was away with his thoughts, but quickly straightens up. "Be at your service,"



jkason said:


> ...
> "I think El just wanted to point you to proof that the gobbers were paid off," ...




"Paid by some outsiders. ...Or someone local who was away for a long time... Was Father Tobyn involved in any 'strange' happenings? Someone who left Sandpoint because of a grudge? Not a traveler, but someone who called the town home."


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Walking Dad said:


> "Paid by some outsiders. ...Or someone local who was away for a long time... Was Father Tobyn involved in any 'strange' happenings? Someone who left Sandpoint because of a grudge? Not a traveler, but someone who called the town home."




Tac frowned, looking from the paladin, to the sheriff and mayor, and finally glancing a moment to Talashia--she had grown up here, after all. He holds his tongue, then, having no questions of his own, but interested in the answer to Sivan's.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 9, 2009)

With Sheriff Hemlock holding the door open, Mayor Deverin gets up and crossing the room--obviously making ready to leave.  Sivan's question makes her pause with thought before turning to answer.  "The only thing Father Tobyn ever did that was cause for gossip was to adopt a child--and even that was only because she was a girl child--Nualia, I think her name was--and somewhat older, six or seven at the time, I believe.  At any rate, she perished with him in the fire that burnt the church.  As for a local who may have had a grudge against Sandpoint and left only to return--that describes half of us!  Ameiko left for a year, why even your own Talashia here left and has blessedly decided to return.  We're a frontier town, someone's always going off or returning from an absence.  I can think of no one who would begrudge Father Tobyn a quiet bit of peace in his grave."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 9, 2009)

Sheriff Hemlock adds, "Best bet for right now might be to take the coins in Kendra's lockbox down to the Mercantile League for a look-see.  Might get some answers that way.  Or not--hard to say.  They looked odd to my eye, not from around here.  Sir Korvaski's a worshipper of Abadar and well-enough traveled, he might know."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 9, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Sheriff Hemlock adds, "Best bet for right now might be to take the coins in Kendra's lockbox down to the Mercantile League for a look-see.  Might get some answers that way.  Or not--hard to say.  They looked odd to my eye, not from around here.  Sir Korvaski's a worshipper of Abadar and well-enough traveled, he might know."




Elyra nods to each of the town officers.  "Thank you, Mayor.  Sheriff."  She makes her way out, pausing to wait for the others in the hall before heading down to see the corporal.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sivan*



CanadienneBacon said:


> ...she perished with him in the fire that burnt the church....



"Were she a local? Was she buried next to her foster father?" Sivan asks quickly before the mayor leaves.



mfloyd3 said:


> Elyra nods to each of the town officers.  "Thank you, Mayor.  Sheriff."  She makes her way out, pausing to wait for the others in the hall before heading down to see the corporal.



"Lead the way."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 12, 2009)

Sheriff Hemlock answers Sivan.  "Father Tobyn's ward?  Her remains were too charred to merit burning.  We cremated what of her we could find from her quarters and sprinkled the ashes."  The sheriff looks at Sivan, frowning, but says nothing more.

When everyone has left his office, the sheriff quietly closes the door.  Downstairs at the main desk, a brisk young man in a clean uniform greets those returning from their morning meeting with the sheriff and the mayor.  "Sheriff's none too well known for his larder.  If your breakfast wasn't filling enough, there's good eats at the chow hall--just there, in that outbuilding.  Might be a few scraps left, even at this late hour."  The young man winks and points to a single-story wooden building behind and to the right of the garrison.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2009)

"Breakfast was fine, thank you," Talashia replies, unable to conceal some of her disdain for the idea of eating the scraps left behind by someone else. "I don't think any of us are quite that bad off."

She lapses into a thoughtful silence as they head off to meet this corporal fellow.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac seems to brighten up at the prospect of more free food, but Talashia's comments sober him up.

"Thanks for the offer," he says, "But we have another meeting we should probably be getting to."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 13, 2009)

The clerk nods in understanding.  "Right, then.  I'm Corporal Blackard.  If you need anything, I'm here six days, sunup to sundown."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 14, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> The clerk nods in understanding.  "Right, then.  I'm Corporal Blackard.  If you need anything, I'm here six days, sunup to sundown."




"The mayor told you about us?" Asks Elyra.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 14, 2009)

"No, not the Mayor.  Sheriff Hemlock mentioned you might be on temporary hire.  He said if you accepted the contract, for me to help you with your needs during his absence."  The good corporal smiles.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 15, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "No, not the Mayor.  Sheriff Hemlock mentioned you might be on temporary hire.  He said if you accepted the contract, for me to help you with your needs during his absence."  The good corporal smiles.




"Thank you," Elyra tells the corporal.  She looks at her newfound comrades. "We should work out our plans," she offers.  "Check out those coins, and set up some patrols?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



mfloyd3 said:


> "Thank you," Elyra tells the corporal.  She looks at her newfound comrades. "We should work out our plans," she offers.  "Check out those coins, and set up some patrols?"




Tac nods, then asks the corporal, "Do you happen to know which way to Sir Korvaski? We have a ... minting question the mayor thought he might know about."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2009)

Talashia sighs and rubs the bridge of her nose. Patrols.

"I suppose so," she allows. "But bear in mind I didn't come here just to see a church and see family. I was sent to actually -do- something, so I'll need some time for that. I can't be wandering around town all day."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 16, 2009)

"Sure thing.  Out the door, right on Main, take Main down to Market.  You'll be looking for the large building to your right on the corner of Market and Salmon."  Corporal Blackard grins at Tac then nods in Talashia's direction.  "There's enough of us left to step up the patrols, but you're welcome to join in of your accord.  Old Tom Maggard's gone missing but the rest of us wot as are staying behind can do."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2009)

*Sivan*

"Missing? Where? Since when? After the raid?" Sivan asks.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 16, 2009)

"Never showed up to watch the North Gate.  Left here plain enough, and it plenty of time to get to his station, just never showed up by all accounts."  Corporal Blackard shrugs.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> "Never showed up to watch the North Gate.  Left here plain enough, and it plenty of time to get to his station, just never showed up by all accounts."  Corporal Blackard shrugs.




Tac's brows furrow as he hears this news. He glances to Elyra as he asks the Corporal, "Do you happen to know what size boot Maggard wore?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 17, 2009)

"Uh, no."  Clearly thrown off guard, the good corporal looks askance at Tac.  "Sorry, I see what you're driving at, Mr. Tac, but I can't say as we keep up with one another's footwear 'round these parts.  Now, in Korvosa..."  The Corporal winks, his good humor returned.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 17, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "Uh, no."  Clearly thrown off guard, the good corporal looks askance at Tac.  "Sorry, I see what you're driving at, Mr. Tac, but I can't say as we keep up with one another's footwear 'round these parts.  Now, in Korvosa..."  The Corporal winks, his good humor returned.




"Anyone else disappear?" Asks Elyra.  "Any other -- Strangeness?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2009)

"The north gate again," Talashia mutters. "Maybe we should head over that way again."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 18, 2009)

Corporal Blackard shakes his head.  His close-cropped copper hair doesn't budge an inch.  "No, no other bad news.  We'll know more about how many we lost later today after Father Zantus finishes his count at the temple."

Hate to hustle you all, but I think we've spent enough time on talk and need to be moving outside so that Taran can re-join the group and we can get on to something else.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac nods. "Thanks much, corporal," he says, moving toward the front door. "Guess the question," he says to others as he moves, "Is whether we hit the North Gate again or Sir Korvaski. I'm maybe more inclined toward the noble, but ... all right, now this is getting to be a habit!"

Tac's thought is interrupted as he catches sight of Sandstone outside the mayor's office. He crosses his arms and jokes to the others, "It's like he heard the Mayor ask us here this morning. Oddest coincidence."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 18, 2009)

jkason said:


> Tac nods.
> 
> Tac's thought is interrupted as he catches sight of Sandstone outside the mayor's office. He crosses his arms and jokes to the others, "It's like he heard the Mayor ask us here this morning. Oddest coincidence."




The look Elyra gives her cousin is at once obviously significant and utterly inscrutable.  "Let's drop the coins off," she says.  "Maybe they'll tell us something about what to look for elsewhere."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 18, 2009)

Lying in the shade beneath a hay cart across the street from the garrison, Sandstone is quietly napping when the group first emerges from the public building. Woken by the sound of the engineer's exclamation of surprise, the tawny collie perks up his ears and raises his head to look around groggily. Catching sight of the group on the stairs, the canine rises, yawns widely and shakes himself fully awake. He pads out from beneath the cart and begins wagging his long tail as if in greeting.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2009)

Talashia nods at Elyra, missing the subtext about the dog.

"Coins it is, but lets follow up on this missing watchman. So soon after the attack, it seems more than a little strange for one to just vanish like that."

She smiles then as the dog comes over, and she heads over towards it, hand outstretched to give it a pat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan nods. "Coins first, then the watchman." A bit hesitantly he kneels next to the dog. "Good boy, do you remember me?" If 'he' doesn't move away, Sivan will look if he has a bit meat to spare.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 19, 2009)

The collie seems friendly enough, though he shies away from anyone trying to pet him.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> The collie seems friendly enough, though he shies away from anyone trying to pet him.




Elyra locks eyes with the dog for just a moment, poker-faced, then turns and walks with the others toward the contact the mayor recommended.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 21, 2009)

Walking down Main Street from the Garrison, the group picks up Market and follows Market to the lower level of Sandpoint, closer to the bayside docks.  The closer to the bay the group gets, the stronger the smell of salt air grows and the pitched sounds of seagulls get sharper.  A large wooden building bearing a placard denoting it as "The Sandpoint Mercantile League" sits, as Corporal Blackard promised, on the right side of the byway at the corner of Market and Salmon.  

Judging by the milleu of folk who congregate on both the outer wrap-around porch and inside the mercantile, the exchange is a gathering spot for arranging for both overland and sea passage as well as a stopping point for messengers.  Inside the mercantile, separate counters run by an assortment of clerks offer inquiries into land ownership, building construction, and the founding of new business in Sandpoint proper or in the outer Hinterlands.
[sblock=Tac] Tac is well-versed with the workings of and services offered by the Sandpoint Mercantile League.  The League is owned and managed by Sandpoint's four noble families, the Valdemars, Deverins, Kaijitsus, and Scarnettis.  The families contract with Sir Jasper Korvaski, a knight of Abadar and himself of the large city of Magnimar, to run the day-to-day operations at the League.  Sir Korvaski's romance with Cyrdak Drokkus (director/proprietor of the Sandpoint Theater) is one of Sandpoint's worst-kept secrets.  The relationship between Korvaski and Drokkus has angered the Scarnetti family--easily the most conservative family in Sandpoint.  The Scarnettis want Korvaski out, and if the local wagger is true, it won't be long until Sir Jasper's services are terminated.

At any rate, Sir Korvaski is almost always found at the Mercantile League and, though formal and somewhat officious, is accessible through the clerk who runs the Land and Title counter within the League. [/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 22, 2009)

The stray collie pads alongside the group as they make their way towards the waterfront; seemingly unconcerned with their intended destination. Arriving at the Mercantile League's building, Sandstone draws somewhat closer to the engineer and follows the man inside the public establishment unless someone blocks him.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Along the way, Tac is in fine form, rattling off information as if he's giving some kind of final exam. A final exam he finds far more interesting than most students do:

"It's actually such a turn of luck that we're going this way," he says, smiling to his cousin as he begins to impart. "The Mercantile League is quite the Sandpoint enterprise. All four noble families come together under it, though of course Sir Korvaski is there to manage the daily issues. Which, actually, is a wonderfully interesting turn all its own. 

"Talashia, you'll probably be especially relieved to find out Sir Kovarski won't be repeating that awkward run-in you had with the gentry we met yesterday. You see... well, it's sort of a secret, but it seems everyone knows, so you might as well find out from me, I'd think. Sir Kovarski happens to be romantically linked to Cyrdak Drokkus, the head of Sandpoint's theatre. 

"Of course, I guess the Scarnetti family heard the same thing, and I've heard tell poor Sir Kovarski may be on the way out because of it. Shame a body's leisure activities can muck so with one's job. I can't for the life of me work out how off hours frolicking impacts accounting skills."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan nods. "Rather interesting. And that helps us in what way?" He doesn't sound provocative, but if he really is interested in the answer.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2009)

"Maybe Tac can seduce him," Talashia comments dryly.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "Maybe Tac can seduce him," Talashia comments dryly.




Elyra looks the sorceress over, apparently unhappy with her humor.  "We're here to talk to the man about some coins," she mutters.  "I think we should just knock on the door and ask him"


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac's brow furrows as he thinks a moment, then shakes his head. "I don't think I'd be very good at seduction, actually," Tac says matter-of-factly, as if he were merely assessing his skills at carpentry. Once inside, at the front counter, he asks the first person he sees, "We're looking for Sir Kovarski? The Mayor sent us to him for an appraisal?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

The clerk nods, "Sir Korvaski's in his office.  Just this way, then."  The clerk opens a hinged side gate to admit everyone to the area behind the counter but stops short at the sight of Sandstone.  "No animals in the Mercantile.  The dog'll have to be left outside."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 2, 2009)

Sandstone's ears droop as his tail sinks between his legs. The collie issues a soft canine whimper while regarding the clerk with mournful puppy eyes.

OOC: Diplomacy +4


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

The clerk, who had previously regarded the dog with bored indifference, perks up a notch at Sandstone's feigned pathos and extends a hand out to pet the dog.  "Awww, loyal are you, pup?  C'mon then.  You can wait back here behind the counter with me while they go in."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 2, 2009)

The collie shies away from the proffered hand, but visibly perks up at the show of kindness; wagging his long tail enthusiastically while panting.

OOC: Assuming the clerk follows through and allows him behind the counter, Sandstone will curl up discreetly near enough to Korvaski's office door to hopefully listen in on his meeting with the group. Never having had the opportunity, the canine is also curious to observe the bureaucratic goings on behind the counter.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Sandstone skirts the outstretched hand of the desk clerk and sits adjacent to the door while everyone enters Sir Jasper Korvaski's office, which consists of little other than a small cubicle of a space--most of which is taken up by an oversized desk and one guest chair.  With multiple guests in his office, the office door won't close, so the clerk ushers everyone in then resumes duties at the counter.  Sandstone may miss an odd word or two but otherwise has no trouble overhearing the conversation.  While listening in, the young dragon has the opportunity to observe the clerk prepare title paperwork.  No customers come to the Land and Title counter, but the clerk seems to have plenty of work to do nonetheless--a mountain of ill-ordered paperwork waiting to be stamped and processed threatens to topple to the left off the desk and onto the floorboards.  

Inside the office, Sir Korvaski puts down his pen and stands, straightening his tabbard.  Caught off guard by the bevy of guests, the former knight of Abadar extends a greeting then cautiously inquires, "What might I do for you this fine morning?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Pleasure to meet you Sir," Tac says, waving and bowing slightly (and doing both a tad awkwardly). "I'm Tac Abor. I've been working on the rebuild at the cathedral. And this is my cousin Elyra, and Talashia, and Sivan." He points to each person in turn. "And we were told you might be able to help us identify some currency we found during ... well, during the trouble yesterday."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

After the usual pleasantries, Sir Merrick takes the sample coin handed him by Tac and sits down to his desk to examine the coin with the aid of a monocle and a scale.  Though completely silent, Sir Korvaski is obviously rapt with interest as he turns the coin over and over while hunting for identifying marks.  After some length of time, the League manager hands the coin back to Tac and stows his magnification device.  "It's not common currency, I can tell you that--not from Sandpoint, nor from any of the larger cities...nay, not Korvosa nor her like.  I put it at fresh minting, obviously it's new and not oft handled, else it'd be dinged up and dirty with prints.  Someone's got their hands on a press, which ought to be trouble enough, but they've weighted it improperly.  The surface gold's clean enough, alright, but it's heavier than it ought to be, which is indication to my eye that it's not clean gold all the way through.  A clever forger will make his product heavier rather than lighter than standard.  Folk who don't want much to do with a lightweight coin will often fall to stupor and appreciation when a heavy coin passes through their hands.  The insignia on the face is queer, too.  Not one I've seen before.  Where'd you say you got this?"  Sir Korvaski peers at the group assembled in his office with interest.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 4, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> "Where'd you say you got this?"  Sir Korvaski peers at the group assembled in his office with interest.




"Took it off a goblin body," explains Elyra.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 4, 2009)

OOC: What is the insignia on the face of the coins?


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



mfloyd3 said:


> "Took it off a goblin body," explains Elyra.




Tac cringes a bit at the reminder of yesterday's carnage, but nods sheepishly in confirmation.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 5, 2009)

The insignia on the coins is of a lidded eye with a burst of flame, or sun--it's hard to tell which it might without the aid of coloured ink--rimning the eye.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 5, 2009)

Sir Korvaski furrows his brows in thought.  "Off a goblin body, eh?  And with a reference from the mayor.  You must be the troupe who's got all the tongues in town wagging this morning.  Well done, to hear it told!  Sorry, lads...and ladies," Sir Korvaski bows to Talashia and Elyra before continuing, "I've not seen it's like before.  The best I should be able to say is that I suspect a private minting, and for ill gain.  Since you took it off a goblin body, perhaps someone's used a cunningly weighted slug to buy the services of the intruders?  Troubling, that..."  Sir Korvaski trails off in thought, obviously perturbed by where his thoughts lead.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 5, 2009)

[sblock=CanadienneBacon]OOC: Might Sandstone recognize the burning eye symbol by way of one of his various knowledge skills? He has arcana, dungeoneering, history, local and religion; each at +7.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



CanadienneBacon said:


> "I've not seen it's like before.  The best I should be able to say is that I suspect a private minting, and for ill gain.  Since you took it off a goblin body, perhaps someone's used a cunningly weighted slug to buy the services of the intruders?  Troubling, that..."  Sir Korvaski trails off in thought, obviously perturbed by where his thoughts lead.




Tac gnaws on his lip a moment, then says, "Well, that at least tells us it's not a common goblin currency," Tac says, "Which backs up what El found at the ... in the tracks." The engineer catches himself before making mention of the graveyard, remembering that he'd actually had the foresight not to announce that to the crowd yesterday.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2009)

"So," Talashia says carefully, bottling up the anger rising from deep in her belly, "Not only did someone PAY the goblins to kill people and spread chaos in the town...but they paid the goblins with false coin."

For some reason, the idea that Sandpoint was nearly sacked for the sake of weighted coin made her even angrier. Had it been riches, that at least could be understood if not condoned. But...a few fake gold pieces? Was that all that the blood and terror came down to?

She cleared her throat. "Is there anything you can tell us that might help us find who made these coins?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 8, 2009)

[sblock=Ambrus]Knowledge (religion) 19.  The symbol on the coin isn't one Taran has encountered in either life or his readings.[/sblock]
Sir Jasper doesn't flinch in the face of Talashia's budding wrath but does pin her with a focused gaze that seems to suggest an outburst would be better had outside, not in his office.  "I don't know who the forger might be, but mintners are in short supply in this region and a press is a heavy bulky object that would be difficult to transport in secrecy.  You might hire an inquiry in Magnimar to determine whether a press has recently been stolen.  I've not heard of such a theft, but that doesn't mean one hasn't occured.  More likely is that a mintner's been blackmailed into service.  Unfortunately, the latter circumstance is harder to investigate and nearly impossible to prove.  The best I can do is confirm that Sandpoint itself has no mintner; it is therefore a reasonable conclusion that the coins were pressed elsewhere and transported here either by ship or overland means."  Sir Jasper frowns and pauses.  "I shall alert the Mercantile investors and shall post public billboards about town--it's to be hoped that the coins don't find their way into local circulation.  Aye, that would indeed be troubling."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Sir Jasper frowns and pauses.  "I shall alert the Mercantile investors and shall post public billboards about town--it's to be hoped that the coins don't find their way into local circulation.  Aye, that would indeed be troubling."




Elyra thinks that over.  "Where do the goblins spend their coin?"  She asks.  "Do any of the merchants in Sandpoint do business with them?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 8, 2009)

Sir Jasper appears to be grossly taken aback by Elyra's question.  "Certainly not!"  The ex-knight snaps.  "Goblins in Sandpoint, indeed!"  Calming down, Sir Jasper continues, "Until the attack, I've never seen such a creature be audacious enough to show its hoary hide in town.  Oh, they harry the outlying farms from time to time, but even those incidents are relatively few and far between.  No, my dear, goblins have no truck in Sandpoint.  As for what the simpering little wretches do with any of their ill-gotten gain, I've no idea."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2009)

Talashia 'hmphs,' and tosses her head, reaching back to catch her long white hair as it swishes and pulling it into a makeshift tail before releasing it again.

"They're probably dim enough that they just covet it because they think others value it," she sneers. "Gold for it's own sake, nevermind actually -spending- it. I doubt it takes much to motivate the monsters into acts like this."


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac sighs. "Looks like we'll not get ready answers from the coin, then," he says, "Though if we send word back to the Sheriff before he leaves, he might be able to put through the word in Magnimar?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 11, 2009)

"We should speak to Shalelu, too," observes Elyra.  "She may know something about why the goblins want coin, and where they might get it."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan nods. "And perhaps we can convince the goblins that they were deceived and paid much less than they think. Then they would perhaps tell us something about the mastermind behind all this."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2009)

"Assuming the little bastards can speak at all," Talashia mutters. "when I'm done with them."

She then clears her throat and has the grace to look a little embarrassed.

"All right then," she says to Sir Jasper, "we'll be on our way. Thank you very much for your time and expertise, sir. You may well have contributed to the continued safety and well-being of Sandpoint. We'll be sure to mention your part to the Mayor when we make our report."

With a nod, she looks at Elyra and adds, "Lets see this Shalelu person then."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> With a nod, she looks at Elyra and adds, "Lets see this Shalelu person then."




Elyra wordlessly falls in step with the sorceress as they make their way back to the office where they had last seen the elf.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2009)

Sandstone rises and shakes himself when the group exit's the office. As before, the stray follows along behind them as they make their way up the street back towards the garrison building.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac smiles and nods to Sir Korvaski as the others start to leave, then shuffles off behind them. As the dog continues to follow them, Tac asks, "Has anyone been feeding Sandstone regularly? He's always been oddly helpful, but I can't say he's ever been this ... focused. Goodness, you don't suppose all yesterday's excitement made us his 'herd,' do you? He is a collie, after all."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 12, 2009)

Sandstone offers Tac a brief bark in answer when the engineer turns his attention momentarily towards the collie.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2009)

*Sivan*

"Look, nearly like he could understand you." Sivan says smiling.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 13, 2009)

Back at the Garrison headquarters, Corporal Blackard welcomes the group and answers their query, "Shalelu's gone down to Vinder's General Store to procure supplies.  If you hurry, you might could catch her before she leaves--I think it were rations she was after, in preparation for a bit of a trek out into the Hinterlands."


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac nods his thanks. 

"To the store, then," he says with a smile. "You know, I can't say as I've ever been shopping so often in one day without buying something," the young man says with a chuckle.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2009)

Talashia nods at the corporal and hurries out towards the store, intent on catching this person while they're still here, if at all possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan hustles behind the others, thinking about leaving his armor somewhere behind. _No, it is also a symbol and we have to be ever vigilant,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 16, 2009)

[sblock=Taran, Tac]Owned and operated by Ven Vinder and his family, Sandpoint's oldest and best-stocked general store has a little bit of everything--farm equipment, weapons, tack, tools, furniture, food, and even homemade pies oby Ven's wife Solsta.  Ven even keeps a shocking supply of alchohol in his basement, although a customer has to ask to see the "wine cellar" before Ven'll admit to his special stock.  Ven has a particular fondness for harsh bitter grog and rotgut imported from places as far as the orc city of Urglin.  His true pride, is his daughters, whom he dotes upon.[/sblock]Rows of neatly ordered shelving units filled with foodstores, tack, farm equipment, and the odd weapon greet Sivan, Elyra, Talashia, Tac, and Sandstone.  The smell of oiled leather and something else rich in suet and minerals greet the fivesome as they enter Vinder's General Store.  From the back, the tow-headed hair of Shalelu is just visible over the aisles of stores standing by a rear counter.  After walking to the back of the store, it looks as if Shalelu is preparing for a lengthy jaunt in the Hinterlands, if the piled quantity of food rations is anything to judge by.

The shopkeeper, a middle-aged man of common stock, looks up from tallying Shalelu's purchase.  "Be with you in half a moment."  Shalelu also looks up from her goods and, spotting the group, smiles in easy welcome.  "Heading out yourselves, are you?  Ven's a good sort, and he's got most everything.  He'll fix you up good for the road.  Where're you traveling?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

...on the way... "Not much to say 'bout the general store that you won't see when you get there," Tac informs them, "but if you find yourself needing to charm Ven, complimenting his daughters is the place to start."

...and once at the shop...



CanadienneBacon said:


> "Heading out yourselves, are you?  Ven's a good sort, and he's got most everything.  He'll fix you up good for the road.  Where're you traveling?"




"Oh, we're actually not, because of the covering for ... " it suddenly occurs to Tac that the Sheriff's trip might not be for public ears, and he swallows the rest of the sentence, and he tries awkwardly to adjust: "... that is, we're looking for covers, because my cousin's not used to, um, the chilly nights." Tac frowns, shakes his head, and carries on. "But, also, we had something to talk to you about, when you've finished here?"

He looks to the others--querying eyes resting longest on his cousin--to verify whether they want to discuss the coins here or away from prying ears.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 16, 2009)

Having occasionally entered the well-stocked store alongside other companions in the past, Sandstone pads in through the open door without pause or concern. The collie curiously pokes at the shop's assorted odd and ends in the isles with his nose as he makes his way towards the back. Approaching the counter he recognizes Ven the shopkeeper's familiar face and begins wagging his long tail enthusiastically in greeting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2009)

*Sivan*

Sivan furrows his brows, but says nothing. Deception isn't one of his favored activities.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 18, 2009)

jkason said:


> He looks to the others--querying eyes resting longest on his cousin--to verify whether they want to discuss the coins here or away from prying ears.




Elyra looks querulously over at her cousin, but opts to trust his judgment.  Belatedly, she realizes this means she needs to follow his lead, and wanders self-consciously over to the rack of blankets at the corner of the aisle.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2009)

Shalelu looks querulously at Tac, one eyebrow arched.  With a gentle smile, the elf shrugs.  "Sure.  I'll be a moment here with Master Vinder, then we can talk."  The merchant continues tallying Shalelu's purchases but keeps an eye on Tac.  When her business is complete and her newly purchased trail rations are stowed in her pack, Shalelu joins Elyra in the section offering roughspun burlap sacks and canvas coverings.  "There are better places in Sandpoint to buy a coverlet."  The elf winks as she fingers a heavy woolen winter blanket.  "Itchy.  Ven's an honest enough merchant, but his blankets leave a little to desire.  The tanner's wife makes good quality cotton quilts--might be more to your liking."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2009)

Talashia rubs her temples impatiently.

"Is this really necessary?" she asks Tac. "It's not as if the general store is a seething nest of goblin spies."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> The elf winks as she fingers a heavy woolen winter blanket.  "Itchy.  Ven's an honest enough merchant, but his blankets leave a little to desire.  The tanner's wife makes good quality cotton quilts--might be more to your liking."




"Thank you," mumbles Elyra irritably.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Shayuri said:


> Talashia rubs her temples impatiently.
> 
> "Is this really necessary?" she asks Tac. "It's not as if the general store is a seething nest of goblin spies."




Tac blushes slightly. "I've never done this kind of thing before," he admits sheepishly. "And I'm notoriously bad at saying too much and picking the wrong time to be open and trusting--just ask El. I figured it was better if I said less, and if someone thought me overcautious, at least I didn't spill beans."

Over by the blankets, away from the cashier, Tac whispers to Shalelu, "Apologies if I'm giving things too much intrigue; I'm just not sure what we're allowed to speak of in public? We found a few things out about the goblin coin. Namely, it was a new minting, and a bogus one, at that."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2009)

Shalelu smiles at Tac.  "I was about to walk to the Rusty Dragon for a bite to eat ere heading out of town.  Why don't you lot come with me?  We can ask after a private room where we're less likely to be overheard.  I doubt anyone in Sandpoint's in on a plot to uproot the town, but one never knows...better safe than sorry."  Shalelu's smile deepens.  "Plus, with the five of us and your cur, we're more likely to need a larger table such as what Ameiko keeps in the hind rooms."


_****DM Liberty--moving the group to the Rusty Dragon****_


Shalelu and the group, Sandstone beside them, walk down Water Street to the corner of Market and Salmon and enter a building opposite the Sandpoint Mercantile League where they'd earlier spoken with Sir Korvaski.  The large structure housing the Rusty Dragon also serves as Sandpoint's largest inn.  The establishment more than likely received its name from an exterior adornment to the building's roof, where an impressive but severely rusted iron dragon gargoyle looms, doubling as lightening rod and decoration.  

Just inside the set of wooden double doors is a small foyer sporting a cloakroom and a corkboard bearing billets for work wanted and positions needing to be filled.  Beyond the foyer, the taproom, which also serves as eatery, looks to be crowded and noisy and for good reason--the luscious smells coming from the kitchen hint at exotic and spicy fare.  Groups of locals--merchants and workers, by their look--sit clustered in small knots at tables that are interspersed by more than a few tables occupied by foreign faces.  A gaggle of four dwarves sits crowded close at a square table in the middle of the room, and to the right of the end of the bar close to the swinging kitchen door sits a man in a mud-stained traveler's cloak with a half-elf as his table companion.  A very large and portly man (perhaps with orcish heritage if his tufted ears and wart-ridden face are any indication) with a tackle box and a large traveling pack at his feet is seated at a stool at the bar.  
[sblock=Tac and Taran]Owned and operated for the past six years by the lovely and popular Ameiko Kaijitsu--daughter of the local noble Kaijitsu family who owns the Sandpoint Glassworks abutting the town's western sea cliffs--the Rusty Dragon is not only one of the town's most popular eateries, but also a great place to meet visitors from out of town, since most newcomers to Sandpoint come upon this inn first, the north Lost Coast Road being less traveled.  It certainly doesn't hurt that Ameiko's exotic beauty is more than matched by her skill at music, and few are the evenings that pass without at least two or three songs by the talented woman.  

Some bad blood exists between Ameiko and Cyrdak, and one never seems to miss a chance to badmouth the other, but no one in town really understands the reason behind their rivalry.  Of greater concern to Ameiko is th elong-running feud with her family--leaving town to become an adventurer scandalized her family enough, but when she returned, rich and successful with a desire to purchase and renovate Sandpoint's oldest tavern, her family officially took to shunning her.  Ameiko claims not to care, but becomes evasive when anyone asks her why she returned to Sandpoint when she was obviously doing well as an adventurer.  Some believe she has a secret lover in town, while others theorize that something happened on her last adventure that took the bravery out of her.  In any event, the Dragon is probably the most adventurer-friendly establishment in town, with its "Help Wanted" board near the front door and Ameiko's discount rooms for anyone who tells an exciting adventuring story.[/sblock]
Busy as the custom is at the Rusty Dragon, no one looks up when Shalelu and the group enter, but at length and by inquiry at the bar, Shalelu procures a room in the back of the establishment.  Once seated at a round wooden table with each person comfortably ensconced in their own chair, a long wooden serving trencher sporting shreds of dried cured cuttlefish is laid at table, along with a flagon of winterdrop mead and five small clay cups.  The barmaid who brought the cuttlefish and cups presently returns, rattling off the day's offering from the kitchen.  "Minced pork and raisin pie, 5 coppers.  Spicy eel bouillabaise and a trencher of bread and butter, 6 coppers.  Roasted capon done in herbs and butter, comes with taters and greens, a silver mark--probably 'nuff to feed two.  Now then, who's hungry?"

After the food is requested and brought--Shalelu asks after the eel and lays 6 copper coins on the table--the elf tucks in to her repast with vigor, asking, "Now what's this about bogus coins, then?  You're saying the coinage taken from the goblins was false?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Sir Kovarski seemed to think the weighting of it was off," Tac says. "He said there wasn't the proper gold proportions to it, so I'm not sure that it was worthless, but whomever had it minted actually paid a lot less than it at first appeared. Sir Kovarski seemed to think some poor minter might have been forced to do the minting, but we wondered ... El knows a lot about goblins, but you're the expert on the local tribes. We weren't sure what use the gobbers would even have for coin, or where they might spend it since they surely aren't going to be doing it here."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2009)

"Also," Talashia adds, tapping a coin, "The seal on the coin isn't authentic...or at least, it doesn't belong to any mint he knew."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 23, 2009)

Similarly familiar with the Rusty Dragon and the goodwill of its staff, the collie pads in alongside the humanoid group without concern and settles down quietly in a corner as they begin to discuss the issue at hand. The dog's interest is peaked when the waitress beings carrying in platters of the delectable spiced fish of which he's so fond. The collie immediately sits up, perks his ears and lets his tongue loll out of his mouth as he begins to pant hungrily.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sivan*

Always seeking beauty in everything, Sivan takes the capon, giving 11 copper... And gives Sandstone a hearty bite, as this really seem enough for two.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 24, 2009)

The collie takes the proffered piece of poultry from Sivan, works his jaws for a few moments before tilting his head back and swallowing it whole. Standing, the sheepdog begins wagging his long tail energetically while panting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sivan*

"Good boy, take your share." Sivan says smiling, not trying to pad him this time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 25, 2009)

A serving maid comes along at length to sweep Sivan's 11 coppers from the table, and to clear empty crocks.  Ere she quits the room, she places a sauce-laden plate on the floor and eyes Sandstone with a meaningful look.  "I'm not wanting to spoil me dress front.  Here, then, you just clean it a bit afore I take it back to be washed.  Like as not, someone would jostle me if I tried to carry it now."  The plate fairly swims with capon cooking jus.

When the wench has quit the room, Shalelu offers, "There are some who trade with goblins in this region.  Coin might be a commodity for that purpose, but more often it's a less formal sort of bartering.  One of the tribes has a shaman whose poultices--foul-reeking and ill-made as they are--heal well enough.  An ewe or a faggot of wood for a draught, that's a common enough exchange. The outlying farms too far from Sandpoint to call for a midwife when the snows come will sometimes barter for healing if need besets them with desperation.  The stigma of goblin dealings is such that I doubt you'll find many in Sandpoint who admit to that sort of bartering, however."

Her eel bouillabaise finished and her bowl cleaned with a crust of bread, Shalelu shifts a sheathed dagger at her waist.  "Your news has altered my plan.  I'd thought to traverse the Shankwood but I think instead I'll pay a visit to Thistletop--north along the Lost Coast Road.  The Thistletop tribe has the shaman I mentioned.  A trip there and back shouldn't be too long in the making, depending upon the wanderings of the bugbear in that area.  If I'm not back in four days, I'd have you beg leave of the mayor and come in search of me.  What will you do in the interim, charged as you are in the service of the town?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2009)

"Shalelu," Talashia asks after thinking for a moment. "The goblin tribe that attacked Sandpoint...if they learned they were paid in false gold, what do you think they'd do? And would it be possible to get close enough to tell them, without having to massacre them all?"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 25, 2009)

Shalelu eyes Talashia while she mulls it over.  A deep furrow sets into the elf's normally smooth brow.  "Well...if I'm getting what you're driving at, Talashia, you'd have us attempting to parlay with goblins who only recently set themselves against the town in a mad frenzy.  If they found out they'd been double-crossed by whomever paid them the coin--assuming we could get close enough to parlay without being shot by black-fletched arrows--I'm certain it would cause dissent...the main difficulty is knowing what form the dissent would take.  Goblins are querulous creatures, full of mischief, prone to evil, and wild as the wind.  I shouldn't like to guess what they'd do, for as soon as I offered a conjecture, the wretched creatures would prove me wrong.  What did you have in mind, exactly?"


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 25, 2009)

The collie dutifully cleans the plate placed on the floor before him with his long tongue.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2009)

"I'm just trying to think of ways we could try to use this information about coins. I wasn't thinking so much of parlay, or causing dissent..." She scowls.

"All right, let me back up. I was thinking if we had a goblin prisoner who we could talk to, maybe we could get it to betray who paid them if we proved the pay was false. After all, their loyalty wouldn't stay bought if the pay was worthless. I certainly wasn't considering walking into a goblin village and expecting to walk out again peacefully."

She looks at Tac and Elyra. "There were some though, weren't there? Prisoners taken from the raid?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 25, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Shayuri said:


> She looks at Tac and Elyra. "There were some though, weren't there? Prisoners taken from the raid?"




Tac frowns. "I know we killed all the goblins we found," he says. "But I don't remember if ... I'm sorry, Talashia, I remember all the talk about the five tribes and needing us to fill in and where to take the coin, but I don't remember hearing if they'd taken any prisoners."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 25, 2009)

Shalelu weighs in.  "I didn't hear the sheriff or the mayor mention prisoners.  You should ask at the garrison, though."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 26, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Shalelu weighs in.  "I didn't hear the sheriff or the mayor mention prisoners.  You should ask at the garrison, though."




Elyra nods affirmation at the idea of checking with the garrison, then thinks aloud.  [color="darkgray]"I think there's more going on with these coins,"[/color] she says.  [color="darkgray"]"Remember the footprints at the graveyard?  They didn't just pay the goblins to make a raid -- They led it.  They've rounded up the goblins together for something, and it's got something to do with what they took from the gravesite."[/color]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2009)

*Sivan*

"Are we even sure that all goblins fled or are dead. Maybe some are still hiding somewhere. Or even their leader." Sivan says then looking at the locals of the group: "Do you know any abandoned building or something one could hide in the town?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac furrows his brow and shrugs at Sivan's question. "I'm sure it's possible, but I'm not sure I'd know where to start looking. I try to keep my nose clean most of the time, so I'm not really up on good hiding places for brigands. If we're checking for prisoners at the garrison, the regular guard might have some ideas, though. Couldn't hurt to check in with them in either case."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2009)

Talashia scowls. "We've better things to do with our time than scouring the town for hiding goblins. I'm sure they'd have fled at the first chance they had anyway. But the garrison's a good idea. We should check there, then decide our next step."

She nods at Shaelu. "Thank you for your help. You've given us a lot to think about."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2009)

*Sivan*

"I will respect your opinion. But I will also hold you responsible for each being who would be killed by hiding goblins. Asking for some hiding places that the town kids use for hide n seek and the information about abandoned houses would not be that hard to get.

But to the garrison then." Sivan answers to the shrugs and scowls.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2009)

"Hold me responsible for what you will," Talashia scoffs. "It won't change anything in reality. And if you're so concerned about goblins inexplicably hiding in town, then feel free to look around. We won't all be needed at the garrison."

She walks stiffly towards the garrison.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2009)

*Sivan*

"That might be a good idea. How many need to walk to the garrison anyway. Someone interested to come with me to check possible hiding holes" Sivan asks the others.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 7, 2009)

The trailing sheepdog perks up its ears inquisitively as its two-legged herd threatens to separate.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 8, 2009)

"I'd just as soon hear what they have to say at the garrison,"  says Elyra.  She throws Sivan an apologetic shrug.


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



mfloyd3 said:


> "I'd just as soon hear what they have to say at the garrison,"  says Elyra.  She throws Sivan an apologetic shrug.




Tac looks to his cousin, then back to Sivan, biting his lip. "If there are goblins, I'd rather we were all there," the young engineer says. "But like I said, we can ask at the garrison, too. It may be they've already done a patrol of the likely hiding spots and saved us the trouble." Tac smiles -- an expression mixed with nervousness and hope -- as he encourages everyone to stick together.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2009)

*Sivan*

"You got a fine point. If we have no better lead after the garrison, can some of you help me to look for goblins in abandoned buildings?" Sivan suggests, looking less agitated.


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2009)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Walking Dad said:


> *Sivan*
> 
> "You got a fine point. If we have no better lead after the garrison, can some of you help me to look for goblins in abandoned buildings?" Sivan suggests, looking less agitated.




Tac's relief is obvious as he nods. "If nothing better comes to light from the garrison visit, I can't imagine it'd hurt to take a look around. We'll call it our first offical patrol."


----------

